# Metahuman College-Issue one: College bound [IC]



## Dark Nemesis (May 15, 2004)

You have powers. They could come from magic, or a mutation, or even a mechanical device. Perhaps you have used your powers before, to help others or to help yourself. Or perhaps it is enough simply to know that you are more than the average Joe.

What began as just another day quickly changes when you receive the invitation. Contained within a plain white envelope, bearing no return address is a piece of cardstock. The card reads “Congratulations! As a result of your unique abilities and outstanding achievements, you are eligible for a scholarship to attend the College of Metahumans. As a part of the application process, a representative will be available to discuss the details of the scholarship at the following location.” Included is a date, time and location, and is signed by someone named William Pike.

*Current students*
The following students have been selected for a scholarship to the prestigious Greenwood Academy.  

*Winter Hawk* (Watching Cloud Rice): Rybaer
*Rumble* (Jonn Birkey): Nuke261
*Proton* (Marcus Stevens): Keia
*Black Star* (Mai Hoshiko): Calinon
*Nighthaunt* (James Dunbar): Synchronicity
*Rinea* (Rinea Silverstar): Amulet

*No longer with us...*
*Destroyah G-1* (Maxwell Helmdig): Dmcfee


This is the In-character threat for the Metahuman College game, where the players may post for their characters.  Both players and onlookers can post any out of character comments in the OOC thread.  Thanks!


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 15, 2004)

Mai Hoshiko
Azabu High School
Tokyo, Japan
15:50, August 2, 2003

The address on the card had been that of Azabu High School, room 216, and your appointment time had been for 1600.  You had managed to arrive a few minutes early, only to find that the school appeared to be mostly deserted.  Apparently, classes had already let out for the day, as there was no sign of any student activity that you can see from the outside of the building.

The hallways of the school are completely empty.  The soft sound of your footsteps echoes off of the walls.  All of the classroom doors are closed, though it does not take you long to find room 216.

When you slide the door open, however, the first thing you notice is the noise level within the classroom.  Unlike the rest of the school, this particular classroom seemed to be teeming with life.  Almost every desk was occupied, with someone sleeping, playing hand-held video games, or chatting with their neighbor.  One boy who was sitting at a desk near the back of the room waves at you, but other than that you are barely acknowledged by the other teens in the room.


----------



## Calinon (May 16, 2004)

Hoshiko is surprised by the number of people in the room.  She approaches the boy who waved to her, thinking she might know him from somewhere.  "Um... is this the right room for the Greenwood Academy invitations?  I did not expect so many people," she says cheerfully, finding a nearby desk to sit at.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 17, 2004)

Watching Cloud Rice
Madison Public Library
Madison, Wisconsin
15:50, August 2, 2003

The Madison Public Library was huge, and built to accommodate the large number of people who utilize its services every day.  School children can be seen at a number of tables in the main library, working on a myriad of school projects and papers.  There were a number of adults there too, working on whatever research that brought them to the library this day.

There were also a number of study rooms in the library, small rooms that were separated from the main library by a plate of glass.  These rooms were furnished only with a table and some chairs.  They were intended to give groups of people a place where they can gather, where their words would not be as easily overheard.  Cloud’s invitation directed her to one of these rooms; study room three, to be exact.

As Cloud looked into the room, she would find that it was almost completely empty.  There was only one occupant, a small child.  She sat at the table, staring off into space with her head propped in her hands.  Listlessly, she kicked her heels against the chair.  She appeared to be no more than six years of age, and her Native American heritage was evident, with her dark hair, which fell loose over her shoulders, and her dark brown eyes.



-Mai Hoshiko
15:50, Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

There are a few open desks near the boy, including one situated right beside him.  “I think this is the right place,” he grinned as he looked around at the crowd of people.  “I did not expect so many people either.  They all just sort of appeared, you know?”  He pause then, looking at Hoshiko carefully.  “Hey, do you go to Tokugawa High School?  You seem very familiar.”


----------



## Rybaer (May 17, 2004)

*Watching Cloud Rice*

Madison Public Library
Madison, Wisconsin
15:50, August 2, 2003

Cloud wasn't entirely sure what she should wear to this appointment for the Greenwood Academy.  The name hinted at old world class, but the location of the appointment at the public library suggested informality.  She had settled on a fitted white short-sleeved blouse and a dark green skirt that came to her knees.  Her black hair was tied back in a pony tail that came nearly to her waist.

Following the instructions on the invitation, Cloud wandered the library until she found the room she was looking for.  Her palms a little sweaty, she took a deep breath to calm herself, then walked up to the doorway.



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> As Cloud looked into the room, she would find that it was almost completely empty.  There was only one occupant, a small child.  She sat at the table, staring off into space with her head propped in her hands.  Listlessly, she kicked her heels against the chair.  She appeared to be no more than six years of age, and her Native American heritage was evident, with her dark hair, which fell loose over her shoulders, and her dark brown eyes.




Cloud stepped back for a moment to double-check her invitation and the room number.  They were both correct.  _Well,_ she thought, _I guess I am a couple minutes early, and these rooms can be used by anyone.  Still..._

She stepped back to the doorway and looked down at the girl with a friendly smile.

"Hello there," she said.  "My name is Cloud.  I was supposed to meet someone here.  Are you here with someone?  One of your parents, maybe?"


----------



## Calinon (May 17, 2004)

"I did, yes," she says.  "I was on the school gymnastics team once I got too old for the national team.  What do you mean, appeared?  I'm sure everyone just came to Azuba High School and walked in the door like me and you."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 17, 2004)

-James Dunbar
McMillan Office Building
New York, New York
16:25, August 2, 2003

The address on James’ card leads him to an office building only a few blocks away from the hospital where his sister was staying.  Now, his only task was to find office number 172, where the meeting was supposed to take place.  I appeared that would be quite a task, as the building appeared to be at least twenty stories tall.  

The revolving door in front was in constant motion as men and women in business attire rushed in and out of the building.  After making his way through the press of people, James would find himself in the lobby.  The walls and floor appeared to be made of a white marble, with black intrusions.  There were not many windows in the room, though it was brightly lit by a number of lamps which hung from the ceiling.  Two hallways lead out of the lobby, one to the left, and the other to the right.  In the back of the room, James would be able to see four elevators.  Situated directly in front of the door was a desk, where a red-headed woman sat, listlessly typing on a computer.



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison Public Library
Madison, Wisconsin
15:50, August 2, 2003

The child looked up as Cloud entered the room, sitting up a little straighter.  She returned Cloud’s smile with a bright smile of her own.  “Hello Cloud!  No, my mommy and daddy are not here, I came here all by myself.”  From the tone of her voice, it was clear that the child was quite proud of herself for making the journey to the library on her own.  “Are you here to meet the man about the college?”



-Mai Hoshiko
15:50, Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

“I knew I recognized you from somewhere!”  He grinned, clearly quite pleased that he had been correct.  “Oh!  Excuse me for my rudeness.  My name is Tatsuyo Ken.  I do not think we shared any classes together, but you were quite a legend at school.  So you got an invitation to Greenwood too, hmm?”  

At Hoshiko’s query, he paused and rubbed his hand against the back of his neck, clearly embarrassed.  “Not all of them.  I was not sure if we had to take any tests to prove that we had powers, so I was just practicing.  See?”  He gestured toward the desk in from of Hoshiko, where a young girl sat, talking on her cell phone.  When he gestured, the girl vanished, cell phone and all, leaving only an empty desk.

Hoshiko rolled a 19 Will Save, vs Ken’s Power check of 20.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 17, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*

James stopped for a moment across the street from the building, regarding it suspiciously, the card clutched in his hand. His thoughts raced as he surveyed the scene. _'Whoever sent me this managed to find me; no mean feat in itself. And if they know about me, and especially considering the location, then they might know about...Amelia.'_ James' hands balled into fists at the thought, crumpling the small piece of paper. _'This could all be some elaborate trap for some reason. Dammit James, listen to yourself! You're far too paranoid! But I can't let anything happen to me; then there'd be no-one to look after Amelia. And if they are on the level, they might be able to help her; maybe even help me. Either way, paranoia's the safest option. Right? Agh, what am I doing? I'm arguing with *myself*! OK James, just focus and be ready for trouble. Just in case.' _

With a mental impulse, James slipped into what he termed 'Battle Mode,' elevating his speed and reaction time. Then, thus prepared, he crossed to the large building and entered. A quick scan of the lobby produced nothing of interest, so he wandered over to what was presumably the receptionist, light glinting from his sunglasses. 

 "Where would I find office number 172?" 

James asked, in an emotionless voice. The hand holding the card clenched again,the only outward sign of James' nervous and highly keyed-up state. Even as he spoke, he watched the lobby with his exceptional field of vision..just in case.

(ooc: Activate Super-Dexterity (free action); maintain Super-Dexterity every round thereafter (free action). James is sufficiently paranoid about his (and by extension, Amelia's) wellbeing to continue this behaviour until he knows considerably more about what's going on.)


----------



## Rybaer (May 18, 2004)

Madison Public Library
Madison, Wisconsin
15:50, August 2, 2003



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> The child looked up as Cloud entered the room, sitting up a little straighter.  She returned Cloud’s smile with a bright smile of her own.  “Hello Cloud!  No, my mommy and daddy are not here, I came here all by myself.”  From the tone of her voice, it was clear that the child was quite proud of herself for making the journey to the library on her own.  “Are you here to meet the man about the college?”





Cloud tries not the let the shock show on her face.  _This kid looks way too young to be coming to the library on her own,_ she thinks to herself.  _Still, the invitation did mention metahumans...maybe there's more to her than meets the eye.  Best not to make too many assumptions._

"Yes," she says, "I am here to meet a man about the college.  Is that why you are here, too?"

Cloud pulls out one of the chairs from the table.  "Do you mind if I join you?"


----------



## Calinon (May 18, 2004)

"P-p-powers?" Hoshiko stutters.  "I am not sure how to react to... that," she says a bit haltingly, rubbing her eyes to make sure they didn't just deceive her.  The action caught her completely by surprise; she'd never considered revealing her powers to anyone, especially in public.  "I just thought this... someone had... I-I got top marks in school," she says meekly, off guard and unable to think of what exactly to do or say and desperately hoping the person she was supposed to meet would suddenly appear.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 18, 2004)

-James Dunbar
New York, New York
16:25, August 2, 2003

The receptionist types a few more words on her keyboard before turning slowly to look at James.  She looks him up and down, taking in his dark attire, his eyes hidden behind sunglasses, and his apparent nervousness.  At last, she says “It’s on the 17th floor, the second office on the left.  Here, let me get someone to show you where it is.”  With that said, she gestures toward one of the security guards who had been standing near the doors.



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison Public Library
Madison, Wisconsin
15:51, August 2, 2003 

The girl beamed and nodded her head, choosing to answer Cloud’s second question first.  “I don’t mind!  You can join me.”  She watched as Cloud took her seat, regarding her with wide brown eyes.  Those eyes… they seemed to contain a depth of wisdom, not ordinarily found in children.  “I did not come here to see the man.  I came here to see you.”



-Mai Hoshiko
15:50, Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

Ken is clearly caught off guard by Hoshiko’s surprise; this much is evident when the rest of the ‘people’ vanish as well, leaving them alone in the classroom.  “Sumimasen ne!  Excuse me for my assumption.  I thought you might have powers too.”  He is at a loss for a moment, before adding weakly, “I hear they have a great academic program… uhm….”


----------



## Synchronicity (May 18, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> 16:25, August 2, 2003
> 
> The receptionist types a few more words on her keyboard before turning slowly to look at James.  She looks him up and down, taking in his dark attire, his eyes hidden behind sunglasses, and his apparent nervousness.  At last, she says “It’s on the 17th floor, the second office on the left.  Here, let me get someone to show you where it is.”  With that said, she gestures toward one of the security guards who had been standing near the doors.




James' eyes narrow behind the sunglasses. 

 "That's not necessary." 

Assuming the receptionist doesn't press the matter, James is about to head towards the elevators when he suddenly turns back to the woman, his demeanour that of one who has forgotten something.

 "Thank you." 

James' words have no emotion or sincerity behind them; he speaks them because they are expected, but these days, James' gratitude is in very short supply. James moves towards the elevators, still alert for anything out of the ordinary. 

_Just keep an eye on those security guards..man, I hate elevators. No room to maneuver. Still, I can't exactly walk up seventeen flights of stairs just because I don't like them. 17th floor, 2nd office on the left.._

As James reaches the elevator, he  falters in his walk for a moment as a sharp stab of pain crosses behind his eyes. 
_ Ow! Dammit! I'd better do this quick..don't like having to stay this keyed-up for longer than necessary. The side-effects are painful. _

Unless something happens to forstall him, James will enter one of the elevators and begin his journey to the 17th floor.

 (ooc: James will maintain his Super-Dexterity for the duration of his presence in the building or until something convinces him it is no longer justified.)


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 18, 2004)

-Jonn Birkey
University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
16:45, August 2, 2003

The University of Pittsburgh has a sizeable campus; as such, it is no small task to locate the Mathematics and Sciences building, where Jonn’s meeting is to take place.  Still, he manages to find the building, with fifteen minutes remaining before his meeting is supposed to start.

As Jonn entered the building, he would find himself in a hallway.  On his right was a comfortable-looking sitting area, separated from the hallway by a half-wall.  To his left there was only a blank wall, and several feet in front of him he could see an intersection of hallways.  A few feet beyond that was a stairway leading upward.  The only person visible was a janitor who was mopping the sitting-area, apparently getting a head start on his duties for the evening.

Luckily, a sign near the door helped alleviate any confusion.  It read:

First Floor: Classrooms 101-120
Second Floor: Classrooms 201-220
Third Floor: Labs 301-305
Fourth Floor: Offices 401-430

According to your invitation, the meeting was to take place in office 325.


-Marcus Stevens
University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
16:45, August 2, 2003

Though it is a Saturday, there are an unusual number of people milling about; perhaps it is because the new semester would be starting within the next few days.  Luckily, Marcus had taken a few classes in the Math and Science building before, so he knew exactly where it was.  Despite the unusual amount of traffic, both vehicular and pedestrian, Marcus finds himself standing in front of his destination with fifteen minutes remaining before his meeting.


----------



## Rybaer (May 18, 2004)

Madison Public Library
Madison, Wisconsin
15:51, August 2, 2003



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> The girl beamed and nodded her head, choosing to answer Cloud’s second question first.  “I don’t mind!  You can join me.”  She watched as Cloud took her seat, regarding her with wide brown eyes.  Those eyes… they seemed to contain a depth of wisdom, not ordinarily found in children.  “I did not come here to see the man.  I came here to see you.”




"Me?" Cloud asks, genuinely puzzled.  "Are you here with Mr. Pike, then?  Are you with the Greenwood Academy?"


----------



## Calinon (May 18, 2004)

Hoshiko blinks again and looks around the now empty classroom.  "You did all that?  At once?  Alone?" she asks in rapid succession.  "Wow!  Did you have to create each person or did you create them all at once?  I thought that there were too many people here," she says, obviously impressed with the show, though still unwilling to show her other persona.

"I know about metahumans," she says with what she hopes is a reassuring smile.  "Sorry if I made you uncomfortable, but  I just don't think I've ever met one before now."  _At least another one,_ she says to herself.  "That seems like a pretty cool thing to be able to do.  So are they like 3-D holograms, or are they umm.... what happens if someone touches them?" she asks.


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5*

_University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
16:45, August 2, 2003_

For the fourth time today, Marcus pulled the card from his back pocket and looked at it.  _‘It was odd . . . how did whoever sent me the card know who I was.  I haven’t revealed my powers to my own mother yet, let alone some strangers . . . wonder if it was telepathy or something,’_ Marcus thought.  _‘At least it’s on my home turf.’_

Marcus ran his hand through his wavy hair in an attempt to straighten some of the rebel locks . . . to no avail.  He looked down at the clothes he had picked for the meeting: baggy jean shorts, U of P t-shirt, tennis shoes.  Yep, he looked like he belonged, as Marcus glanced at the others on campus.

_‘I’m surprised that the summer term is so busy,’_ Marcus thought.  He seemed like he was here year-round with weight training and sports, which was probably true.  Marcus just hadn’t paid much attention to the others on campus. 

_‘Meeting isn’t going to be right here, Marcus, my man, get your butt up there and check it out,’_ he thought.  He jogged up the few steps to the building and went inside.  Whoever he was to meet was waiting.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 19, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
16:45, August 2, 2003

Jonn had never had much reason to visit the University Campus.  Although, he may have attended a few parties.  He was nervous and really wanted to make a good impression.  He had dressed in his best interview clothes, a dark long sleeved, button down shirt, dark docker pants, dark dress shoes and his favorite red and gray tie.  He was trying hard to control his excitement, after all this whole thing could be some kind of hoax.  But, what were the chances of that.  This could really be the break he had been wanting so badly.

He checked his invitation as he approached the building directory.  He double checked everything and continued for the elevator.  He shared a simple, "Hi" with the janitor as he passed and made his way to the meeting.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 19, 2004)

-James Dunbar
New York, New York
16:25, August 2, 2003

“Sure,” the secretary says in response to James’ thanks.  When he looks back, he would see that the security guard had approached the desk and was talking with the secretary.  Both were looking in his direction; it was clear what the topic of conversation was.  But there was no indication that any of the security guards were following him.

An elevator quickly arrives, and people pour out of it.  However, only two other people get on the elevator with James; a black-haired woman in a stylish blue business dress, and a balding man, easily in his forties, in a pinstripe suit.  Both gave him unusual looks, but they did not accost him as the elevator began to move upward.



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison Public Library
Madison, Wisconsin
15:51, August 2, 2003

The little girl smiled as if she had a secret, and shook her head at Cloud’s questions.  “Nope, I am not with Mr. Pike, but I hear he is a very nice man.  Like I said, I came here all by myself.”  She then leaned forward, and whispered “I came here to tell you to be careful.”



-Mai Hoshiko
15:50, Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

Ken grins, pleased that he had managed to impress a pretty girl.  He looked around the now empty room, before looking back at her.  “I created them one at a time.  I have been sitting here for a long time,” he added sheepishly.  “Sometimes they’re solid, but most of the time, they’re like holograms.  It’s something fun to do.  Though my parents think our house is haunted.”

“Ah, its okay.  Sorry I assumed you were… you know, a meta.  So how did you hear about Greenwood?”



-Jonn Birkey
University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
16:45, August 2, 2003

“Hey buddy,” the janitor says in greeting, though he barely looks up from his mopping.  As Jonn began to make his way down the hallway, he heard the glass doors open once more.



-Marcus Stevens
University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
16:45, August 2, 2003

Marcus enters the building, finding it to be mostly empty.  He found himself in a hallway, empty except for a guy in dark clothes, who was making his way toward the intersection and the stairway.  To the right was a sitting area, where a janitor worked at mopping the floor.  The janitor glanced up briefly, before going back to his work.

To Marcus’ right, there was a building directory, which read:

First Floor: Classrooms 101-120
Second Floor: Classrooms 201-220
Third Floor: Labs 301-305
Fourth Floor: Offices 401-430

So far, Marcus was in the right place:  University of Pittsburgh, Mathematics and Sciences Building.  He was expected in office 425, in fifteen minutes.


----------



## Calinon (May 19, 2004)

"I got a written invitation," she says happily. "And that was a very happy thing too. My family is not wealthy so attending a private college would be pretty much out of the question otherwise. Maybe it was my senior year paper on Meta Humans and applications for medical scholarships that helped me out, or maybe they know something I don't," she adds. "I'm just glad I get to study medicine and hopefully become a doctor."


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5*

_University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
16:45, August 2, 2003_

Marcus looked over the building directory . . . _‘Well, at least the meeting wasn’t in the labs,’_ Marcus thought.  He wondered whose offices were up there.

Marcus made eye contact with the janitor and politely said, “Afternoon, sir.”  Marcus quickly glanced for an available elevator, then bounded up the stairs, two and three at a time.


----------



## Rybaer (May 19, 2004)

A small chill runs up Cloud's spine.  She leans closer to the little girl.

"Careful of what?" she asks.

(ooc - is there any chance Cloud is speaking to a spirit?  She's starting to get even more suspicious.)


----------



## Nuke261 (May 20, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Runble)*

University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
16:45, August 2, 2003

After not finding an elevator Jonn made his way back to the stairs and followed a student who was bounding up ahead of him.  

_Man, I must be nervous to not notice there was no elevator.  Oh well, plenty of time.  No need to worry._


----------



## Synchronicity (May 20, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> 16:25, August 2, 2003
> 
> ...




James watched the security guard and receptionist conversing as he walked away, his all-around vision letting him keep an eye on them, the other security guards and where he was going, though he had to concentrate a little to pay attention to three seperate scenes at once. James moved to the back wall of the elevator and leant against it, watching the fellow occupants of the lift with careful eyes, his thoughts drifting. _'Damn, I feel underdressed..but hell, not like I even own a suit these days.' _ James glaced down at his comfortable t-shirt and trousers under a long trenchcoat, all topped off by some sturdy combat boots, and mentally shook his head. _'OK, next time..try to look a little less like a dangerous terrorist planning to hold the building hostage. It'll probably make things easier. Assuming there is a next time.' _

With a small shake of his head, James banished his mental ramblings and refocused on the task at hand. _'Come on, come on. I hate the waiting in these things.' _ James leant back against the wall, folded his arms, and waited.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 20, 2004)

-Maxwell Helmdig
Aynor, South Carolina
20:30, August 2, 2003

It was a clear night, the moon and stars providing plenty of light to see by.  Maxwell had just finished his work not too long ago, and was making his way to his lodgings.  He was quite tired, as the work had been hard.  But tomorrow he would be getting the day off, as he had to go into Charleston to meet with the representative from Greenwood Academy, at 11 am.

Looking up, Maxwell would be able to catch sigh of a shooting star as it plummeted from the heavens.  Then another.  On such a clear night it was easy to see all of the shooting stars.  One in particular, however, seemed to burn brighter than the others.  It also seemed closer.  As Maxwell watched, it fell from the sky, landing with a loud crash in a field about 200 yards away.


-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

“You want to study to be a doctor?  That is really great!”  Ken said in reply.  “All those years of studying, that takes a lot of dedication.  I hope you are successful.”

He started to say something else, but was interrupted when an older gentleman entered the room.  He appeared to be in his early forties, with short brown hair, and green eyes shielded by wire-rimmed glasses.  As he entered the room, he offered Hoshiko and Ken a smile and a good afternoon, before laying his briefcase down upon the desk.  “Thank you for coming this afternoon.  My name is Christopher Bell, and I am one of the assistant deans of Greenwood Academy, and their… recruiter, if you will.”  Though he spoke Japanese well, his accent was clearly British.  “Before I get started, are there any questions?”



-Marcus Stevens
University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Due in part to his athletic training, Marcus had no trouble bounding up the three flights of stairs to the fourth floor.  On his way up, however, he would notice that there seemed to be quite a commotion on the third floor.  Men and women in white lab coats worked at a hurried rate, and it appeared they were pulling a large metal guard down over a glass observation window.  That was all he was able to learn through the brief glance that he had spared through the doorway, as he began making his way up the final flight of stairs to the fourth floor.



-Jonn Birkey
University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Jonn’s pace is more relaxed than the other kid’s, and he took his time going up the stairs.  As he passed the second floor, he could hear the sound of heavy footsteps on the stairs behind him, as someone else began making their way up the steps from the first floor.

Jonn reached the third floor in time to see the heavy metal door that lead to the labs slam shut.



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison Public Library
Madison, Wisconsin
August 2, 2003

The girl folded her hands on the table in front of her and regarded Cloud seriously for a long moment.  “My daddy would be mad if I said too much.  But there are many who are getting mad at you.  They don’t want you to use your powers.”




-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

The atmosphere in the elevator is an uncomfortable one.  The two others had completed their initial assessment of him, and were now trying to ignore him.

With a soft whirring noise, the elevator made its way upward at a fast pace.  It stopped at the 12th floor, and the man in the pinstripe suit got out.  It stopped at the 15th floor, and the woman got out.  Luckily, no one else got on the elevator.

After what felt like an eternity, the elevator stops at the 17th floor.  The polished metal doors open to reveal a long hallway, lined with offices.  Sure enough, on the door of the second office on the left hung a nameplate which read: “Mr. Christopher Bell, Greenwood Academy”.


----------



## Rybaer (May 21, 2004)

Madison Public Library
Madison, Wisconsin
August 2, 2003



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> The girl folded her hands on the table in front of her and regarded Cloud seriously for a long moment. “My daddy would be mad if I said too much. But there are many who are getting mad at you. They don’t want you to use your powers.”




Cloud maintains a blank expression while her mind whirls at what this girl is telling her.  _People are mad at me?  For using my powers?  What people and why are they mad?  It almost sounds like it must be Menominee ancestral spirits.  But I haven't done anything wrong._

"Well, I wouldn't want you to get in trouble with your dad," she says politely to the girl.  "But thank you for warning me.

"When I was a little girl, only just a bit bigger than you are now, my grandfather taught me the Dreamwalking.  He also taught me the wisdom and lore of my ancestors and how to avoid using it for selfish reasons.  If some are getting mad at me, I don't know why.  Maybe I'll be able to come to an understanding with them one day."

Cloud gives the girl a warm smile.  "I think you're very brave for coming here and telling me this.  Thank you again...?  What is your name?  I don't think I asked you yet."


----------



## Calinon (May 21, 2004)

"Your Japanese is very good," Hoshiko says cheerfully.  "Um... I hate to bring this up, but... this academy is attended on scholorship, right?  I mean, my family isn't independantly wealthy.  I was expecting to have to work for a few years before attending college, so I was very excited when I received my invitation," she adds quickly.


----------



## Keia (May 21, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5*

_University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003_

Marcus passed the man in dark clothes on the stairs.  “Excuse me, sir,” Marcus said respectfully.  When he got to the third floor, he almost stopped after seeing the metal plate slam down.  _‘Nothing to see here,’_ he thought . . . then stopped partway up the stairs to the fourth floor and turned around – pausing in the middle of the stairs.

_‘What am I saying,’_ Marcus thought. _ ‘Someone could be hurt or in danger . . . and if I’m upstairs on four and something happens on three . . .  I had to think at least it wasn't in the labs, didn't I.’ _

He noticed the man walking up the stairs, then made his decision . . . heading back down the stairs.  

“Everything alright in there?!” Marcus called out loudly to anyone he saw in the third floor hallway.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 21, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> ...




James stepped out of the elevator carefully, looking around suspiciously now there was no-one to look askance at his odd behaviour. _'Alright then. Time to see if this is on the level..'_  James quietly walked towards the office, making surprisingly little noise in his sturdy boots. He cracked his knuckles, took a deep breath, and then firmly rapped on the door, straining his ears to hear any activity in the office beyond. Now that he was here, adrenalin was rushing through his veins, his senses pushed to their limits to detect any possible danger in the vicinity. Having knocked, James took a step back from the door and waited for an acknowledgement from the mysterious 'Mr Bell.' 

 (If there's no reply or the door doesn't open within a few minutes, James will cautiously open the door and venture in. If he hears anything odd from the room, he'll be extra cautious.)


----------



## Nuke261 (May 22, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

As Jonn reached the landing to the third floor labs he was slightly shocked as heavy metal doors slammed shut.  _That seemed rather abrupt.  Wonder what that was all about._  Shrugging it off, Jonn started for the final flight of stairs as the guy who had run past him was running back down.  Jonn watched as he ran up to the door and started yelling inside.  Jonn turned back to the metal doors.

"Is there some kind of problem?"  He started looking around for anything else that looked wrong.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 22, 2004)

-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison Public Library
Madison, Wisconsin
August 2, 2003

The child listens carefully to Cloud’s words, before nodding slightly.  Her face held a seriousness to it that betrayed her age.  “I hope so.  You seem nice.”  When Cloud tells her that she is brave, she beams, though the expression disappears when Cloud asks her name.  She pauses for a long moment, thinking.  “My name?  I don’t know.  I don’t remember.”

She looked like she wanted to say more, but is interrupted when a middle-aged man enters the room.  He is tall, with brown hair and green eyes that were framed by wire-rimmed glasses.  “Good day,” he says in greeting, offering Cloud a warm smile.  His accent was decidedly British.



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

Mr. Bell bowed his head slightly at Hoshiko’s words.  “Thank you… Mai-san, is it?  It took many years before I was able to master your beautiful language.  Concerning tuition, most students are required to pay an annual tuition, though we do offer scholarships to students with… certain talents.  This meeting is concerning those scholarships.”

As he spoke, he opened his briefcase a retrieved a few brochures.  On the cover was a picture of what could only be described as a castle, surrounded by verdant forests.  He handed a brochure to both Hoshiko and Ken.  “I must apologize; I was remiss in not sending a brochure along with the invitation.  I am sure you would like to see what the school actually looks like, before you even begin making any decisions.”

Ken held up his brochure, studying it with keen interest.  “This place looks huge!”



Marcus Stevens and Jonn Birkey
University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

“What’s going on?” another voice echoed Jonn, belonging to an African-American man who was ascending the steps just behind them.  The guy was huge, over 7 feet tall and muscular as well.  He easily filled the stairwell.  He was dressed nicely, in a pair of black slacks and a white dress shirt, with a tie.  He looked curiously at the closed metal door, before looking back at Jonn and Marcus.

At first, no one replied to Marcus’ shouting.  The long silence that followed ended with the metal door opening once more, and a short red-headed woman stepped out.  She hastily shut the door once more behind her, before leaning against it, taking a deep breath.  “Whew!”  Then, she noticed the three guys on the landing with her.  “Uh… hey.”



-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

As James listened, he briefly heard an unusual creaking sound coming from within the office.  It stopped, and a moment later the door opened to reveal a tall, middle-aged man.  He was dressed in a sweater and slacks, his brown hair combed into a neat style.  He offered James a smile, his green eyes sparkling from behind his wire-rimmed glasses.  “Ah, Mr. Dunbar is it?  Please, come in.”  He stepped to one side allowing James entry.  Looking into the office, James would see that it looked rather ordinary.  The walls were lined with oak bookshelves, filled with books.  The far wall was composed almost entirely of a window, which looked out onto the street below.  Just before it was an oak desk, with a computer that hummed quietly.  There were two chairs positioned before the desk, for visitors.


----------



## Calinon (May 22, 2004)

Hoshiko gets a bit nervous, hoping she isn't forced to reveal Black Star to people who are pretty much strangers.  "It looks like something out of the movies," she says.  "Like Harry Potter or something," she adds with a smile, hoping her nervousness isn't showing through.

"This is the best opportunity I have for a good education.  The tuition for the universities in Japan is simply too much for me to be able to attend.  I think you could have shown me a picture of a straw hut and I'd still be ready to attend," she jokes.


----------



## Rybaer (May 22, 2004)

Madison Public Library
Madison, Wisconsin
August 2, 2003

Cloud inwardly sighs at the interruption.  That the young girl can't remember her name strongly suggests that she is indeed a spirit, and Cloud very much desires to speak at greater length with her.  

When the man enters the meeting room, Cloud rises and offers her hand to him.  "Mr. Pike?" she inquires.

Cloud watches his eyes closely, to see whether or not he notices the presence of the girl.


----------



## dmcfee (May 22, 2004)

*Maxwell Helmdig*

Aynor, South Carolina
20:30, August 2, 2003

Max activates his force field and cautiously approaches the object.

"Great!", he thinks to himself, "Stuff like this never ends well.  I can't think of the last time something good fell from the sky. O.K., there was Superman's rocket but that was just in comic books."


----------



## Synchronicity (May 22, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> As James listened, he briefly heard an unusual creaking sound coming from within the office.  It stopped, and a moment later the door opened to reveal a tall, middle-aged man.  He was dressed in a sweater and slacks, his brown hair combed into a neat style.  He offered James a smile, his green eyes sparkling from behind his wire-rimmed glasses.  “Ah, Mr. Dunbar is it?  Please, come in.”  He stepped to one side allowing James entry.  Looking into the office, James would see that it looked rather ordinary.  The walls were lined with oak bookshelves, filled with books.  The far wall was composed almost entirely of a window, which looked out onto the street below.  Just before it was an oak desk, with a computer that hummed quietly.  There were two chairs positioned before the desk, for visitors.




 "Uh...hi."
James briefly greeted the man, looking over him quickly. _'Hmm, seems normal enough..maybe this is just exactly what it says it is. Still..'_
James moved into the room and stood by one of the chairs, resting a hand on the back of it. He took in the entirely of the room without moving his head, and then turned to look at the man.

"So..Mr Bell, is it? I've got a few questions for you. For instance...I could do with knowing how you located me to deliver that interesting invitation of yours. You see, I have certain..issues concerning my privacy."

James tone alters as he speaks, becoming colder and more hostile. As he finishes, he looks calmly at the man, but his hand is clenching on the back of the chair, and he certainly doesn't seem to be in a friendly mood. There's very obvious anger and suspicion in his demeanour..but an astute observer would note a nervousness and a strange fear underlying them. _'Let's see how he reacts to that. If he doesn't know about Amelia, it's all alright; even if this is some kind of con, without knowing about her they can't get to me. But if he mentions her, this is going to get a lot less friendly.' _ James' eyes lock onto the other man's face, watching him carefully. It is obvious that he considers the man's answer to be a pivotal point in their dealings. 
Behind his unfriendly facade however, James' mind races. _ 'Am I being too paranoid about this? What this invitation offers could help me; could help Amelia. Am I so skeptical about that possibility that I can't accept its existence? No, I have no choice! I have to protect her first, and hope later. I already failed her once; I won't let that happen again.'_


----------



## Keia (May 22, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5*

University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

MArcus heard the inquiries from the other two men and replied, "I have no idea, I just got here, but it looked like there was some sort of trouble."

Marcus tried to glimpse what was going on beyond the door while it was open, thought briefly of changing and going under it - but there were too many people in the hall.



			
				Red haired woman said:
			
		

> “Whew!”  Then, she noticed the three guys on the landing with her.  “Uh… hey.”




"Hey, yourself," Marcus said, getting a good look at her once the door was down.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 23, 2004)

-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison Public Library
Madison, Wisconsin
August 2, 2003

With a smile, the man shakes Clouds hand.  “No no, my name is Christopher Bell.  I am here representing Mr. Pike and Greenwood Academy.  Are you Miss Watching Cloud Rice?”  His attention is focused completely upon Cloud.  If he saw the child, he makes no indication of it. 

As for the child, when Cloud looked away from Mr. Bell’s eyes, she would find that the child had vanished.



-Maxwell Helmdig
Aynor, South Carolina
20:30, August 2, 2003

The meteorite had cut a jagged scar in the earth where it crashed.  The dust was still settling as Maxwell approached, partially obscuring his vision.  He moved toward it slowly and cautiously.  Finally, he was able to see what it was that had fallen from the sky.  It appeared to be a large chunk of either ice or glass… the substance was clear enough that he could see there was something encased within it.  However, the clear substance appeared to be melting rapidly.



-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

When James entered the room, Mr. Bell had moved over to a small sideboard between two bookshelves, where he began to prepare tea.  However, James’ words caused him to look up with a troubled expression upon his face.  Leaving the tea, he moves to sit behind his desk.  It would seem to James that he is being very careful not to make any sudden movements.   “Word of mouth is a very powerful thing, Mr. Dunbar.  It is rather common knowledge that a young man has been acting as a vigilante in the poorer section of New York.  However, not too long ago you rescued a very dear friend of mine, and so I made it a point to discover your identity so that I might extend this invitation to you.  As a gesture of thanks.”  He leaned back in his chair.  “I sincerely apologize if I have inconvenienced you in any way.”



-Marcus Stevens and Jonn Birkey
University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

While the door was opened briefly, Marcus would see that not much seemed to have changed.  The metal shield was still down over the observation window, but there appeared to be no one else in the hallway.  That was all he was able to see before the door closed.

The woman was small and thin, with long red hair that was tied into a braid.  She wore a pair of horn-rimmed glasses, and there was a spattering of freckles across her cheeks and nose.  She wore a green dress, covered by a white lab coat.  Attached to the lab coat was a nametag, proclaiming that her name was Shannon Steele, and that she was a student tech.  “Why are we all standing around the lab door?”

“Trying to figure out what’s going on in there,” the tall guy said in reply.  



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

Mr. Bell smiled wryly at Hoshiko’s words.  “More so than you would believe, Mai-san.  Greenwood Academy has been in operation for well over 100 years.  However we have only recently our curricula and our campus to fit the needs of more… accomplished students.”

Ken piped up, “So there aren’t any ghosts roaming the halls of that school?”

Mr. Bell laughed.  “No ghosts that I am aware of.”


----------



## Synchronicity (May 23, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> When James entered the room, Mr. Bell had moved over to a small sideboard between two bookshelves, where he began to prepare tea.  However, James’ words caused him to look up with a troubled expression upon his face.  Leaving the tea, he moves to sit behind his desk.  It would seem to James that he is being very careful not to make any sudden movements.   “Word of mouth is a very powerful thing, Mr. Dunbar.  It is rather common knowledge that a young man has been acting as a vigilante in the poorer section of New York.  However, not too long ago you rescued a very dear friend of mine, and so I made it a point to discover your identity so that I might extend this invitation to you.  As a gesture of thanks.”  He leaned back in his chair.  “I sincerely apologize if I have inconvenienced you in any way.”




A look of profound shock crosses James' face for a moment. For a second he merely stares at Bell, surprise and incredulity written large on his face. _'Somone's actually thanking me? Went to all this trouble to find me, just because I helped out a friend of theirs? ...I didn't think that there were people like that any more. Especially since everyone I've met since this craziness started has tried to kill, capture or exploit me. I guess I really misjudged this man.' _ With a sigh, James finally lets his body relax.  (Deactivate Super-Dexterity)  
As he does so, a stabbing pain in his temples causes the breath to hiss in his teeth, and he grabs the chair to arrest his stagger. _ 'Ah! Maybe I shouldn't have kept so focused for so long. Seems the effects for coming out of 'Battle Mode' get worse the longer I leave it.'_
James sits in the chair, and looks at the man behind the desk.

 "I...see. In that case, I may have misjudged you, and this situation. The experiences I've had haven't exactly left me with a trusting nature. I apologise for being so hostile. So...could you tell me more about this scholarship, and what it entails? I'm afraid I haven't exactly kept up with my studying recently."  _'Could this be it? A chance to fix what my insane uncle did to Amelia? Did to me? Maybe a chance to really help people? And maybe, just maybe..a chance to make the money I need.' _

James keeps watching the room as he is wont to do in every situation, but he is definitely more relaxed now that he was a moment ago. Of course, the difference between James tense and James relaxed is rather like the difference between having a man holding a knife at your throat, and having a man holding a knife in his hand, ready to have it at your throat if you make any sudden movements. 

 (OOC: I'm guessing James believes him to be sincere in what he said. Sense Motive +2 if it matters, but hey, sounds like he's telling the truth to me!)


----------



## Rybaer (May 23, 2004)

Madison Public Library
Madison, Wisconsin
August 2, 2003



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> With a smile, the man shakes Clouds hand.  “No no, my name is Christopher Bell.  I am here representing Mr. Pike and Greenwood Academy.  Are you Miss Watching Cloud Rice?”  His attention is focused completely upon Cloud.  If he saw the child, he makes no indication of it.
> 
> As for the child, when Cloud looked away from Mr. Bell’s eyes, she would find that the child had vanished.




"A pleasure to meet you Mr. Bell," she says, shaking his hand firmly.  "Yes, I'm Watching Cloud Rice."

When she doesn't see Mr. Bell's eyes glance in the direction of the table, she casually turns back herself.  The girl has vanished and Cloud is not in the least bit surprised.  She does, however, hope that she might get to see the girl again.  The message of warning was unexpected, but something Cloud feels might be very important.

Cloud turns her attention back to Mr. Bell.  "Well, I'll admit right up front that I had intended to take a year off from school.  The invitation from your academy was sufficiently intriguing and mysterious that I couldn't resist coming to see what it was all about.  Perhaps you could tell me more about the school and how and why you selected me?"


----------



## Keia (May 23, 2004)

_University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003_

_'Dang,'_ Marcus thought, _'Still no clear idea of what's going on in there.'_



			
				The Tall Guy said:
			
		

> “Trying to figure out what’s going on in there,” the tall guy said in reply.




"I was thinking the same thing," Marcus said, looking from the tall man to Ms. Steele.


----------



## dmcfee (May 23, 2004)

*Maxwell Helmdig*

Keep the field up.  Watch the meteor until I can get a better look at what is inside.


----------



## Calinon (May 24, 2004)

"So how many students do you think will be there?  And when do classes start?  I can be ready pretty much in a few days if needed.  I think mother has already packed my bags," she says with a smile.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 25, 2004)

-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

When James exhibits discomfort after deactivating his powers, Mr. Bell leans forward, a look of concern upon his face.  “I say, are you well?”

“That is quite all right.  My friend, William Pike, rather has a flair for the mysterious, so I can understand how an invitation such as that one would make one suspicious.”  He smiles faintly at James’ words, before slowly reaching into a desk drawer.  He withdrew a brochure, bearing a picture on the cover of a stately castle surrounded by forests.  “This, sir, is Greenwood Academy.  It has been in existence for over a century, though recently Mr. Pike decided to expand the school to include a curriculum intended for metahuman students.  The scholarship includes room and board, meals and tuition, though we do have some unusual requests for prospective students.”

(OOC:  After a Sense Motive vs. Bluff check, James has no reason to believe that Mr. Bell is lying to him.)



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison Public Library
Madison, Wisconsin
August 2, 2003

“I apologize that the invitation was so vague, but I thought it would be best to word it in a manner that only you would understand the context.  I feel the details would be better discussed in person.”  He moved over to the door and shut it behind him, before moving to stand beside a chair at the table.  He would wait until Cloud sat down before he took his seat.  Then, reaching into his briefcase, he retrieved a color brochure.  On the cover was a picture of a castle, and the pages within contained descriptions and pictures of the grounds and the dorms.

 “Greenwood Academy was founded over a century, Miss Rice, though we only recently expanded our curriculum to include metahuman students.  As far as I know it is the first program of its kind.  Students in the metahuman curriculum attend some students with regular students, but they will also have access to programs devoted to helping them to learn more about their powers.”



-Maxwell Helmdig
Aynor, South Carolina
August 2, 2003

The meteorite continues to melt; the liquid evaporating not long after it hit the ground.  It takes a few minutes, but Max is finally able to see what it was that had been encased in the crystalline substance.  It appeared to be a teenage girl.  She had shoulder length red hair with blonde streaks in it, and pale skin.  She was clad in a form fitting black outfit, trimmed with black and gold.  At the moment, she appeared to be sleeping.



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

“At present, we are expecting about 150 metahuman students.  However, we also offer classes to students without powers, and there are about 600 of them.  Unfortunately, our metahuman program is still something of a secret, so the scholarship depends your maintaining the secrecy.”  Mr. Bell concluded.  “Orientation will take place on Monday, August 11.”

Ken, meanwhile, was examining his brochure, but when Mr. Bell speaks of secrecy, he looks at Hoshiko with a confused expression.


----------



## Rybaer (May 25, 2004)

Madison Public Library
Madison, Wisconsin
August 2, 2003

Cloud looks over the brochure and is intrigued.  She is also cautious, however.  _Why would a school start a program for metahumans?  What's in it for them?  Could someone else with ulterior motives be behind this?_

When Mr. Bell pauses, she speaks up.  "Well," she says, "I'm flattered that you're interested in me and I'll admit that I'm eager to learn more about the Academy.  You must understand, however, that I'm a bit hesitant.  I don't know how your school found out about me or my abilities, I don't know anything about the program, and I feel uncomfortable committing to something this big until I know more.

"How recently has your program expanded to include metahumans?  And would it be possible to arrange a tour of the school and speak with some of the other students and faculty?"


----------



## Synchronicity (May 25, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> ...




James nods in response to Mr Bell's question.

 "I'm alright. I just get..headaches sometimes. 

James flips through the brochure briefly, looking for the location of the academy and anything else of interest, until Bell's last statement catches his attention.

 "Unusual requests? Such as what? And come to think of it, is there any particular reason Mr Pike decided to create a metahuman curriculum recently? It's not exactly a normal thing for an academy to offer." 

James seems a lot friendlier now, genuinely curious rather than suspicious.
_'This place looks..well, wow. Never been to a stately home before..let alone one which is an academy.' _


----------



## dmcfee (May 25, 2004)

*Maxwell Helmdig*

"Hello. Time to wake up and say hi."  Max says as he gentley judges the girl in the crater.  "At least don't turn into a scarey monster who tries to bite my face off."

As he continues to try to wake her, Max glances around the crater to see if there is anything else left by the meteor.

"Come on, wake up! I don't want to have to carry you back to the car."


----------



## Calinon (May 25, 2004)

"Oh, no worries there Mister Bell.  I wouldn't dream of discussing any of this with anyone," she says, blushing slightly at Ken's confused look but trying not to look at him directly.  "Um, so how do we get there?  Isn't it in Great Britain?" she asks, trying to quickly change the subject.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 26, 2004)

*JOnn Birkey (Rumble)*

University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Jonn started to feel a little foolish, standing around with a bunch of concerned people, since the woman who came out of the hall seemed like everything was normal.  _Maybe this kind of stuff happens all the time at college.  But, then why did these guys come to check it out?_

"Sorry miss.  I guess the big iron gate slamming down kind of startled me.  Thought maybe there was a fire or some kind of emergency from all the commotion.  Didn't mean to cause any trouble."

He checked the reaction of the other two guys to see if they looked like they were going to just leave it alone or push the issue.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 26, 2004)

-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
August 2, 2003

“Certainly, Miss Rice.  I understand your concern,” Mr. Bell said, offering her a small smile.  “Adding the metahuman curriculum has been a project that we have been working on for about five years.  It is only now at a stage in which we can begin inviting students to participate.  As far as touring our facilities, you and your family are most welcome to do so.  There will be an open house taking place for prospective students, to take place on August 11.  I apologize that it is such short notice but we are trying to start school on Spetember 1.”



-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

“Oh?  I am very sorry to hear that, Mr. Dunbar,” Mr Bell said in reply, still looking a bit concerned about his ‘headaches’.  But it appeared that James did not want to elaborate on the issue, so Bell did not pursue it.

“Mr. Pike is not himself a metahuman, but throughout his life, he has known many people who were.  Many of them had difficulty in trying to learn more about their powers, and William sympathized with them.  Now that he has the means, he is interested in helping other metahumans in ways that he could not help his former companions,” Mr. Bell smiled faintly as he told James this, caught up for a moment in a memory.  After a moment’s pause, he continued.  “What we primarily require from our students is that they maintain secrecy regarding our metahuman program.  Several members of our faculty are of the opinion that we might attract unwanted attention, should it become public knowledge that the program exists.”



-Maxwell Helmdig
Aynor, South Carolina
August 2, 2003

After a few moments, the girl began to stir.  At last, she opened her eyes, and looked around.  Apparently, she was surprised by what she saw, because she quickly scrambled to her feet, looking around frantically.  At last, she noticed Maxwell.  “Who are you?  Where am I?”



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

Ken looked curiously at Hoshiko once more, before realizing that Mr. Bell was looking at him.  “Er… yeah, I would not tell anyone either,” Ken said at last.  

“Excellent,” Mr. Bell replied, clearly pleased by their responses.  “Actually, Mai-san, the school is in Ireland.  If you are interested in attending the orientation, I am certain that we can arrange for transportation.”



-Marcus Stevens and Jonn Birkey
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

“Err… yes.  What’s going on.…”  She turned and looked at the metal door behind her, as if checking to see if it was still there.  Sure enough, it was.  “Well… I did not hear the whole story, but from the way people were talking, it sounded like one of the experiments escaped.  I wasn’t working on that project, but I heard about it, and it sounded scary!”  The girl made a face.  “So… uh… can I hang out with you guys for awhile?  Just until its been caught?”

Though she answered readily enough, there was something about her words that did not ring true with Marcus.


----------



## Rybaer (May 27, 2004)

Madison Public Library
Madison, Wisconsin
August 2, 2003

"Well, the Open House sounds like just the thing to answer a lot of my questions," Cloud says.  "I do have a couple specific questions that might affect my decision to attend before I even get that far.  First, what is tuition like and is there a scholarship program?  Second, how did you find me?  And third, is there a cost-effective way to get to the Open House?  I'm not sure how much money my parents can scrounge up for something like that on short notice."

_Not that I really want my father to come along,_ she thinks to herself.  _He'd probably be against it.  And if the metahuman part of this comes out, I'd rather only Mom knows._


----------



## Calinon (May 27, 2004)

"I definitely am!" Hoshiko says cheerfully.  "And I really would appreciate if the school could help me get there.  I don't think I've ever read much about Ireland.  Maybe I'll catch a leprecaun," she jokes.  "I can't wait to tell mother and father."


----------



## Synchronicity (May 27, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> ...




James sat and listened as Mr Bell spoke, paying careful attention to his words.
_'Former companions? I wonder what happened to them?'_

 "Well, secrecy shouldn't be a problem. I'm not one for advertising my abilities at the best of times. I find I get less trouble that way." 

_'And less retrieval teams sent by my late uncle's associates. Assuming he had any. Well, a stately home in Ireland sounds like an unlikely place to anyone to look for me..'_

James looked up, decided.

 "Well, I'm willing to give it a shot; at least to take a look at the place. Anything I need to do; guarantees I need to make, forms I need to sign, whatever?"


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5*

University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003



			
				Shannon Steele said:
			
		

> “Err… yes.  What’s going on.…”  She turned and looked at the metal door behind her, as if checking to see if it was still there.  Sure enough, it was.  “Well… I did not hear the whole story, but from the way people were talking, it sounded like one of the experiments escaped.  I wasn’t working on that project, but I heard about it, and it sounded scary!”  The girl made a face.  “So… uh… can I hang out with you guys for awhile?  Just until its been caught?”




“Uh-huh, really,” Marcus said, his voice dripping with sarcasm and disbelief.  “Look, Ms. Steele, I’m sure you weren’t back there by accident.  So, I’m guessing you’ve got a better idea of what’s going on.  Is someone in trouble?  Is there a danger to them, or more importantly, us?”

Marcus’s initial thought was to just drop it, especially with the other two guys standing there.  But if there was some kind of trouble or something went wrong, Marcus wouldn’t be able to forgive himself if he read about it in tomorrow’s paper – plus he had a few more minutes before his meeting.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 28, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

The woman's answer somehow seemed to calm any fears Jonn had.  That didn't seem to be the case for the other two guys, they almost seemed more tense!  He was unsure what to do.  If he had been in costume he would just barge in and offer to help, people seemed okay with that. However he was on a college campus with a handful of strangers and that was not going to work.  "Ms.  why don't you step over here away from that door and you can tell me more about what's going on."  

Maybe if he could get her to move, the other guys could check on the situation.  This woman worked up here, she had to know somethng more!


----------



## dmcfee (May 29, 2004)

*Maxwell Helmdig*

"Stay calm.  My name is Max.  You are in North Carolina.  Everything is O.K.  Are you O.K.?  If you need a doctor I have car we can use.  I have a cell phone if you need to let anyone know you have ... well ... arrived.  Where did you come from anyway?"

Max helps the girl to her feet and begins to lead her out of the field.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 30, 2004)

-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
August 2, 2003

“Well, Miss Rice, the tuition varies with each set of classes, but the price usually averages at about $4,000 for each semester.  There is the scholarship available for metahumans, which will cover tuition, meals, and room and board.  Of course, there are some rather strict requirements involved in maintaining that scholarship.  Pertaining to your second question, we have a number of ways that we used to locate metahumans, though I am not sure which method located you specifically.  As for your third question, I am certain that we can make arrangements for transportation for you and your family to see the school.”  He then smiled faintly.  “The worst case scenario of course, is that I might have to borrow Mr. Pike’s plane to fly you and your family out there myself.”



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

“Perhaps you will, Mai-san.  Perhaps you will,” Mr. Bell said with a knowing smile.  “Are there any other questions?  If not, I can give both of you some information to take back to your families, and we’ll be in touch concerning the open house.”

Having finished reading his pamphlet, Ken shakes his head no, indicating that he had no questions.



-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

“Very well,” Mr. Bell reached into one of the desk drawers, retrieving a packet of forms.  He handed them across the table to James.  “These are the general admission forms for the university.  I will just need for you to fill them out, and bring them with you.  There will be an open house that will take place on August 11th, and classes will begin on the 18th.  Before then, we can make transportation arrangements to get you to the school.”  He then retrieved one more form, and placed it atop the stack of forms.  “This is the application for the passport.  I would like for you to fill that form out while you are here, as we need to begin processing that as soon as possible.”  With all of the necessary papers given to James, Mr. Bell leans back in his chair.  “Are there any other questions you have for me, Mr. Dunbar?”



-Marcus Stevens & Jonn Birkey
University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

It is clear by Shannon’s reaction that she was not expecting Marcus’s slightly-less-than-empathic reply.  She opened her mouth to answer, and then closed it.  She seemed responsive to Jonn’s words, though, and took a few steps away from the door.  “I didn’t actually see the thing, but I was told one of the experiments had gotten out of its testing area. The scientists were trying to lock down the area, and they told me to leave because I technically am not supposed to have access to the labs.”  

Apparently, Marcus and Jonn were handling the situation well enough, as the huge African-American boy was content to stand back, taking in what Shannon had said.



-Maxwell Helmdig
Aynor, South Carolina
August 2, 2003

“Max,” the girl repeated the name, as if it were in an alien language.  She listens intently to Max’s words, and does little when Max approaches her and helps her to stand.  “Doctor… no, I think I am uninjured.  What is a cell phone?  What planet is this?  Are we outside of the Affinity?”


----------



## Rybaer (May 30, 2004)

Madison Public Library
Madison, Wisconsin
August 2, 2003

Watching Cloud gets a twinge of unease when Mr. Bell mentions the "strict requirements" necessary for maintaining the metahuman scholarship.  Still, until she knows all the details, she doesn't want to pass any judgements.  The opportunity to attend a fascinating looking school on a full scholarship is just too tempting not to give it thorough consideration.

"If borrowing a private plane to fly us there is your worst case scenario, I can only imagine what the best case might be," Cloud says with a wry grin.  "Mr. Bell, I would love to at least attend the open house.  Hopefully that will answer all my questions so I can make the best decision as to whether or not to attend Greenwood Academy.  Is there anything else I must do aside from making arrangements for traveling?"


----------



## Synchronicity (May 30, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> “Very well,” Mr. Bell reached into one of the desk drawers, retrieving a packet of forms.  He handed them across the table to James.  “These are the general admission forms for the university.  I will just need for you to fill them out, and bring them with you.  There will be an open house that will take place on August 11th, and classes will begin on the 18th.  Before then, we can make transportation arrangements to get you to the school.”  He then retrieved one more form, and placed it atop the stack of forms.  “This is the application for the passport.  I would like for you to fill that form out while you are here, as we need to begin processing that as soon as possible.”  With all of the necessary papers given to James, Mr. Bell leans back in his chair.  “Are there any other questions you have for me, Mr. Dunbar?”




James gives an ironic smile at the mention of the open house.
 "Well, I'll come along on the 11th. It'll just be me, though; all the relatives I know about are dead." 
James seemed remarkably unconcerned by the deceased nature of his immediate family.

(If Bell makes the usual kind of 'Oh, I'm sorry' noises, James'll do the following) 
James' demeanour shifted again at Bell's sympathy, returning to hostility for a moment. He swatted away Bell's words with a wave of his hand.

"Save it. Everybody dies sometime." 

_'And your sympathy didn't save me from eight years of pain.'_

(Of course, if he doesn't react, just ignore that bit.)

 "About this set-up...this scholarship covers tuition, right? 'Cause while beating up on muggers is always fun, it hasn't exactly been paying the bills. Oh, and another thing; how're you planning on keeping us a secret if you're going to give us lessons regarding us being different and having powers? I mean, I'm thinking that the other students might get a bit suspicious if they see somebody bench-pressing trucks or whatever." 

James raises a eyebrow at Mr Bell as he finishes, curious to hear his replies. Then he reaches over, takes the form from the desk, pulls a pen from his coat and starts filling it in. He glances up with a mocking smile on his face.

"I hope you don't need parental or guardian's consent for anything."


_'Because I'm not going to Hell just to get my uncle's signature. Maybe I'd go there if I got to spit in his eye as well.'_


----------



## Nuke261 (May 31, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Jonn guided Shannon away from the door while listening to her story.  He really did not want some huge accident to happen because he was too caught up in his own life.  If the people from the school couldn't understand that he felt a responsibility to help, then maybe that was not the place for him.  "Miss, can you open the door to let me into those labs.  I am not asking you to go with me, but I really think I can be of help to the people stuck in there.  I wouldn't ask if I didn't think it was necessary."

Jonn has one hand on her shoulder, not in a firm grip, but in a comforting, 'you are not alone' way.  He is making direct eye contact and trying his best to let her know just how important this is.  _I hope I'm not too late!_


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5*

While the stranger he had passed talked with Ms. Steele, Marcus moved across to the other man present.

"Hey, I'm Marcus," Marcus said by way of introduction.  He looked at the man's body type and noticed similarities with his own.  In fact, the stranger who was talking with Ms. Steele seemed to have the same build as well.

"I was heading up to a meeting in room 425, you?" Marcus offered loud enough that everyone could hear.


----------



## Calinon (May 31, 2004)

"Nope, no questions from me!" says Hoshiko cheerfully.  Taking the offered information pamphlets, she adds, "Mother and father will be so happy!  I can't wait to tell them," she says, already heading for the door, hoping Ken doesn't buttonhole her into more uncomfortable questions.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 2, 2004)

-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison Public Library
Madison, Wisconsin
August 2, 2003

Perhaps Cloud’s unease showed upon her face, or perhaps Mr. Bell had received questions concerning the requirements from other prospective students.  Either way, he quickly added, “Of course, we ask nothing of you that would be considered illegal.  The requirements include maintaining a certain grade point average, and being discrete in who you tell about our metahuman program.”

He smiled then, pleased by Cloud’s words.  “I will give you the necessary paperwork now; if you decide to attend the school, we will need it completed before the term begins on August 18.  The only thing remaining is the matter of a passport.  Do you have one?  You will no doubt need it in order to travel to Ireland.”



-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

When James mentions his lack of relatives, Mr. Bell pauses, giving him an odd look.  After studying him for a long moment, he finally said.  “I see.  Well, I am very sorry to hear that.”  He says nothing in response to James’ comment concerning death.

When James asks about the metahuman program, Mr. Bell smiled.  “Yes, the scholarship covers tuition, meals and room and board.  Some of your classes will be taken alongside students with metahuman capabilities.  However, there will be separate classes for those with powers, and those will be held in areas that will be inaccessible to those who are not in the program.”



-Marcus Stevens and Jonn Birkey
University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Shannon bit her lower lip at Jonn’s request, uncertain.  “I don’t know… what if it escaped?  Then it would be all my fault.  Maybe we should just keep the door locked, and get out of here.  After all, Dr. Cline used to work for Oscorp, and he designed the security system.  He always said nothing could get out once that door was closed.

“Hey man, I’m Rich,” the other fellow said with a grin.  “Yeah, I’m heading up to 425 as well.  Meeting some guy about a college scholarship.  You too, huh?”



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

Mr. Bell smiled at Hoshiko’s enthusiasm.  “Very well, I am looking forward to seeing you and your family at the open house.”  He then paused, as if remembering something.  “Oh yes, Mai-san?  I forgot to ask, do you have a passport?  If not, I have the necessary form, but I will need you to fill it out here.”


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 2, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

_425!_

Still facing Shannon, Jonn looked over her shoulder at the other two guys in the hall with him. _ If they are here for the same thing I am, does that mean they can do the same kinds of things I can?_ 

Jonn leaned past Shannon, keeping his hand on her.  "Hey uh, guys.  I'm going to room 425, too.  And I kind of have some experience with, well..."  Jonn shifted his eyes quickly to Shannon and back.  "Well with stuff _like_ this.  Any chance you guys have too?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 2, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> ...




_'Well, that all sounds very..neat. Which probably means that something's going to go wrong within the first week.'_

James says nothing of his thoughts, instead quickly and precisely filling in the passport form. 

_'It's been so long since I've been in a school. Having information inserted directly into your brain while being shot full of memory enhancing drugs isn't quite the same thing.'_

A small sympathy pain flickers behind James' eye, leftover memory of Maxwell's 'teaching technique.'

 "I'm a little behind in some areas of my schooling at present." _'Like the areas of politics which don't deal with knowing about political situations and their ramifications on the mercenary market, the areas of chemistry that don't involve making bombs, and the areas of history which don't have to do with war.'_
"I'm guessing I may be able to arrange to remedy that at the academy?

James digests Bell's answer for a moment, then hands back the form.

"Well, if that's...oh, one other thing. The..vacation period. We'll be able to leave the school during that? Go...elsewhere?

James tries to look unconcerned as he asks the question, pretending it's of no important; but behind his sunglasses, his eyes are focused sharply on Bell, awaiting his response.

_Because I'm going to have to come back here to check on Amelia...and I'll do it, one way or another. Let's hope it's allowed, or else I'll have to be more careful about it._


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 2, 2004)

Madison Public Library
Madison, Wisconsin
August 2, 2003




			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Perhaps Cloud’s unease showed upon her face, or perhaps Mr. Bell had received questions concerning the requirements from other prospective students.  Either way, he quickly added, “Of course, we ask nothing of you that would be considered illegal.  The requirements include maintaining a certain grade point average, and being discrete in who you tell about our metahuman program.”
> 
> He smiled then, pleased by Cloud’s words.  “I will give you the necessary paperwork now; if you decide to attend the school, we will need it completed before the term begins on August 18.  The only thing remaining is the matter of a passport.  Do you have one?  You will no doubt need it in order to travel to Ireland.”





Watching Cloud inwardly gives a sigh of relief when he comes out and says that nothing illegal would be expected of her.  She still suspects there may be ulterior motives behind the program for metahumans, but her sense of unease has diminished considerably.

"I already have a current passport," she says.  "My old girlscout troop had a lot of money by the time we were seniors in high school, but only three girls left.  We decided to take a trip to Paris during spring break to finish off the funds before the troop disbanded and we went off to college.  It's amazing how many boxes of cookies we sold over the years."

She takes the paper work and neatly tucks it into the brochure.  She stands and offers Mr. Bell her hand once more.

"It was a pleasure to meet you and I'm really looking forward to the open house.  This sounds like a great opportunity.  Let me know as soon as possible about the travel arrangements so my parents can try to get off work."

Cloud turns to leave, then hesitates and looks back at Mr. Bell.  "Oh, one more quick question," she says.  "Is the school's address in the brochure?  I'd like to look it up on a map.  Maybe scope out the internet to see what the area is like."


----------



## dmcfee (Jun 2, 2004)

*Maxwell Helmdig*

"O.K., let's get back to the car and get you out of the open.  First of all, a cell phone is a communications device that, if you don’t know what planet we are on, probably won’t be useful for you.  Second, we are on the planet Earth and I don’t know what the Affinity is.  Why don’t you tell me about it while we get out of here.”

Max leads the girl back to the car and then drives back to his hotel while listening to her story.  When he gets to the hotel he gets her a separate room.  That night he tries to think of any superhero contacts he might have that could help him with Alien Contacts.


----------



## Keia (Jun 2, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5*

University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003



			
				Rich said:
			
		

> “Hey man, I’m Rich,” the other fellow said with a grin. “Yeah, I’m heading up to 425 as well. Meeting some guy about a college scholarship. You too, huh?”




"Good ta meet ya, Rich," Marcus said, "Yeah, I got a card . . . blah blah unique abilities and qualifications . . . blah blah . . . scholarship . . . blah . . . room 425."



			
				Jonn said:
			
		

> Jonn leaned past Shannon, keeping his hand on her.  "Hey uh, guys.  I'm going to room 425, too.  And I kind of have some experience with, well..."  Jonn shifted his eyes quickly to Shannon and back.  "Well with stuff _like_ this.  Any chance you guys have too?"




Marcus looked at the other two men apprehensively for a moment or two.  It hadn't dawned on him that others would be here, or that the scholarship would be about powers - of course it was powers, what else could unique abilities mean.  Marcus nodded and said, "Yeah, I've got some abilities to deal with 'stuff' like this."

Marcus asked Ms Steele, "Are there any others trapped behind the metal wall?"


----------



## Calinon (Jun 2, 2004)

"Oh, ok," Hoshiko says.  "Guess we better do that then.  I've never travelled out of the country before."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 2, 2004)

-Jonn Birkey & Marcus Stevens
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Rich moved closer to the door, and tapped it with one finger.  “Yeah, I’ve deal with some stuff like this before.  Nothing like this, but similar stuff.  I could try to lift this door, see what’s behind it.”

Nervously, Shannon pulled away from Jonn slightly, testing his grip.  She looked at each of them in turn, trying to figure out what they were talking about.  At last she spoke up to answer Marcus’s question.  “Y-yeah, there are a few other people in there…”



-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

“Of course, Mr. Dunbar.  Included in that packet of information is a catalogue of classes and a sign in sheet.  That particular catalogue also has listings for a few of the metahuman classes we are offering, though not all of them.  Some will be offered at the Open House.”  Mr. Bell accepts the form, and looks over it briefly, before placing it in a manila folder.  “I’ll have your passport sent to your home.  Now, about vacation period, you are welcome to leave the school grounds if you so choose, so long as you are back for the start of term.”



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
August 2, 2003

Mr. Bell shakes her hand firmly.  “The pleasure was all mine, Miss Rice, and I look forward to seeing you and your family at the Open House.  We will be in touch in a few days to make travel arrangements.”

When Cloud turns to leave, Mr. Bell starts to pack papers into his briefcase.  However, when she speaks up, he looks back at her.  “Ah, yes.  I believe the school’s address is on the last page of your brochure.  There is also an expanded catalogue of classes, if you are interested.”



-Maxwell Helmdig
Aynor, South Carolina
August 2 2003

“Planet Earth…” she paused for a long moment, thinking.  “I have never heard of Earth.  That is good, it means we are far away from the Affinity.”  When Max mentions that he has never heard of the Affinity, she looks shocked, and pleased at the same time.  “The Affinity are invaders who came to my planet.  We tried to fight, but they took over everything.  I was able to escape with a few others…” she looked around.  “Are they here?”

Upon seeing the car, the girl expresses her amazement at such a device.  She walks around it a few times, before climbing up onto the roof and looking in through the windshield.  “Amazing!  You can see this beast’s insides through its eyes!”

As Max tries to think of superheroes, many come to mind.  Superman, Batman, the Fantastic Four… all of them have dealt with aliens at some time or another.  Unfortunately, Max could not think of any that he knew personally.



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

As Hoshiko once again resumes her seat, Mr. Bell hands her a form to fill out.  “Once you fill this out, I will take it with me and have it processed.  We should have a passport for you in a few days.”

Ken, however, already had a passport.  He stood up, bowed to Mr. Bell and excused himself.  However, as he reached the door, he paused and looked back at Hoshiko.  The expression on his face made it clear that he was debating whether he should wait for her or not.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 2, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> “Of course, Mr. Dunbar.  Included in that packet of information is a catalogue of classes and a sign in sheet.  That particular catalogue also has listings for a few of the metahuman classes we are offering, though not all of them.  Some will be offered at the Open House.”  Mr. Bell accepts the form, and looks over it briefly, before placing it in a manila folder.  “I’ll have your passport sent to your home.  Now, about vacation period, you are welcome to leave the school grounds if you so choose, so long as you are back for the start of term.”




James relaxed slightly at Bell's words. _'Well, that's good. I won't have to break any rules to visit Amelia during vacation.'_

"Well, I don't have any other questions, save one. What are the arrangements for the Open House? For transportation, I mean."


----------



## Calinon (Jun 2, 2004)

Hoshiko quickly fills out the forms, gives them to Mr. Bell and bounds out of the room with a "See you soon!"  She heads towards the exit cheerfully, intent on heading to the train station and riding back home to tell her parents.


----------



## dmcfee (Jun 3, 2004)

*Maxwell Helmdig*

"How did you end up in that chunk of rock?  And why did you end up getting sent somewhere you didn't know?  You are welcome to come with me until you figure out what you want to do but you should start thinking about that pretty soon."

Max drives the girl back to the Hotel and rents another room for her.

"Before you go to our rooms, I just realized I didn't get your name."


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5*

University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003



			
				Rich said:
			
		

> “Yeah, I’ve deal with some stuff like this before.  Nothing like this, but similar stuff.  I could try to lift this door, see what’s behind it.”




"Nah, no need to lift it yet," Marcus commented to Rich, "I'll take a look inside without opening the door . . . "



			
				Ms Steele said:
			
		

> At last she spoke up to answer Marcus’s question.  “Y-yeah, there are a few other people in there…”




" . . . especially if there are any people in trouble.  I'll be right back."  Marcus moved toward the door . . . 

OOC: Density Decrease (Intangibility), then move through the door


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 3, 2004)

Watching Cloud again thanks Mr. Bell and then leaves the library.  She returns home with the intention of doing just what she told Mr. Bell she would do - check the internet to see what else she could learn about the Greenwood Academy and the area around it.  She will also tell her mother about the Academy and the possibility of a full scholarship.

Some of her internet searching will be quite specific.  She is planning on Dreamwalking (astral projection) to the school tomorrow morning after her parents leave for work.  When Dreamwalking to an unknown place, she makes a habit of finding good maps and memorizing as many landmarks as possible ahead of time.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 4, 2004)

-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

“Unfortunately, the details concerning travel are still being worked out.  However, I should be able to let you know of them within the week.  However, transportation in one for or another will be provided, and once you arrive for the open house, you are welcome to stay until classes begin the following week or you can return home for that week.  So long as you are there for the beginning of classes, we are flexible.”  Briefly, Mr. Bell rifled through his desk, looking through various folders.  Satisfied that James had a copy of all of the necessary material, he closed the desk drawer.  “I suppose the question is, what would you like to do?”



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

“I look forward to it, Mai-san,” Mr. Bell said, bowing slightly.

It was not a far walk from the school to the train station, and Hoshiko makes it there in only a few minutes.  However, as she arrived she would notice that the train station seemed busier than usual.  School children, mothers with their children, businessmen, all were packed into the train station, looking impatient, and Hoshiko soon found out why.  The trains were not running.



-Maxwell Helmdig
Aynor, South Carolina
August 2 2003

“We were fleeing the Affinity, my family and I.  We did not know how long the trip would be, so we all went into a cold sleep.  But I do not know what happened to our ship… or to my family.”  The girl looked down at her hands, which were folded in her lap.  She then gave Max a small smile.  “Thank you.”

The hotel does have a few rooms left, though the closest one Max would be able to get was several rooms away from his own.  As he was checking in, he received a few strange looks from the hotel staff, especially when he asks the girl her name.

The girl looked at Max for a long moment, before smiling.  “My name is Rinea.  Rinea Silverstar.”



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
August 2, 2003

Her mother is already at home when Cloud arrives, cooking dinner.  When Cloud tells her the news, she is clearly quite delighted.  “Oh, Cloud, that is wonderful!  I am so happy for you.”  As they talk, Cloud might notice that her mother was cooking an unusually large dinner for just the three of them.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 4, 2004)

"No, no, no," Hoshiko grumbles to herself.  She tries to make her way to the ticket station and ask what is holding up the trains, or at very least get close enough to read the electronic signs or overhear any possible explanations.  If she can't find out why, she'll head to a phone and call her mother to let her know she'll be late, but not to worry.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 4, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> “Unfortunately, the details concerning travel are still being worked out.  However, I should be able to let you know of them within the week.  However, transportation in one for or another will be provided, and once you arrive for the open house, you are welcome to stay until classes begin the following week or you can return home for that week.  So long as you are there for the beginning of classes, we are flexible.”  Briefly, Mr. Bell rifled through his desk, looking through various folders.  Satisfied that James had a copy of all of the necessary material, he closed the desk drawer.  “I suppose the question is, what would you like to do?”




James blinked slightly at the question. _'What would I like to do? Is he just asking about whether I want to stay that week?'_

 "Well, for that week..I'll likely stay at the academy."

_'And thus save money on renting the apartment...if you can call that place an apartment. Not like I need it. I mean, it isn't like I've got an abundance of possessions. And the less money I spend...'_

"If you mean in a more general sense..." 

James shrugged rather than completing his sentance, the movement eloquent in its own right.

"At any rate..I'm sure you'll have no trouble letting me know about transportation. After all...you've proved you can find me when you need to."

A small smirk crosses James' face as he says the last words, remembering his threatening of Mr Bell on his arrival. James rises from his chair, evidently considering the meeting to be done with.

 "There is nothing else?"


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 4, 2004)

Watching Cloud, after enthusiastically telling her mother about the upcoming open house at Greenwood Academy, finally notices how much food her mother is cooking.

"Hey, that smells really good," Cloud says.  "And it looks like enough for days of leftovers or company.  Which is it?  And do you need a hand?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

"WOW!"  _That guy just, like disappeared!  This is great!_

 "Uh. hey big guy.  Sorry, didn't catch your name.  Mine's Jonn by the way.  Anyway, you want to guard that door in case something happens fast?"  _This is crazy, one minute I'm going to an interview and the next I am busting into a lab with other powered people, to save lives!  Not used to working with others though.  Hope I don't sound bossy._

Jonn took off his tie and quickly threw it on the floor.  He began to roll up his shirt sleeves as he spoke to Shannon.  "Do you know how many people are in there?  If something bad happens we need to know how many people to get out.  Kinda like the fire department does when they go into a building."


----------



## dmcfee (Jun 4, 2004)

*Maxwell Helmdig*

Max walks Rinea to her room and teaches her how to dial the phone to his room.  He tells her to call him right away if she thinks anything is wrong.

"I'm still a little unclear on your situation.  I don't know if we should be expecting trouble but it doesn't hurt to be prepared.  After we have both had a night to rest we can think this through some more and come up with a plan.  I think you are going to have to come with me on a few appointments I have, if you don't mind."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 5, 2004)

-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

It takes some time, but Hoshiko is finally able to make it to the ticket station.  She is met by a young woman, who was quite frazzled in appearance.  Before Hoshiko could open her mouth to speak, the woman bows and begins apologizing profusely for the delay.  After a rather long apology, Hoshiko is finally able to ask why the trains were not running.  “Apparently, someone with superpowers hijacked a train, and he’s threatening to do it again.”  She gestured toward a nearby television, which was broadcasting the evening news.



-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

“”Very well,” Mr. Bell said.  When James stood up, he too got to his feet and moved around the desk to shake James’ hand.  “I certainly will,” Mr. Dunbar, it was a pleasure meeting you, and I look forward to seeing you when school begins in a few weeks.”



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
August 2, 2003

Busily, Mrs. Rice chopped vegetables for a salad, before combining them in a large bowl.  “We’re having company, Cloud.  Your father called a few minutes before you arrived to let me know that he is bringing a business associate home for dinner.  Would you please set the table?  Oh, and use the good china.  Your father really wants to make a good impression.”  



Marcus Stevens & Jonn Birkey
University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Marcus easily squeezes beneath the door, and finds himself on the other side of the metal barrier.  There was no one to be seen in the hallway, and no voices could be heard.  Other than the occasionally beeping noise made by one machine or another, not a sound could be heard.  

The hallway was plain, with white linoleum floors, and plain white walls.  Directly across from the door he had just come in through, he saw the observation window that he had observed earlier, though a metal shield now covered it.  He could see four other similar shields that probably covered other observation windows.  Ten feet to the left of each window was a door, reinforced with metal and neatly labeled with a number.  Each door also had a key card reader and monitor, including the door he had just passed under.  There were also closed doors at each end of the hallway.

-------------------------

“It’s Rich,” the other fellow replied.  He listened intently to Jonn’s words, before nodding his head slightly.  “Yeah, I’ll make sure nothing gets out.”

Shannon looked at Jonn for wide eyes for a moment.  “Uh…. How many?  Five.  There are five scientists in there.”



-Maxwell Helmdig
Aynor, South Carolina
August 2 2003

It takes a few tries, but Rinea soon figures out how to use the telephone.  She is quite pleased at how, just by dialing a few numbers, one could get a voice to come out of the strange earpiece.  As Max talked, she began dialing numbers at random.  “Rest?  But I am not tired.  I just woke up.”  She soon became bored with the telephone, and began looking around the rest of the room.  “I do not mind.  What appointments will we be going to tomorrow?”


----------



## Calinon (Jun 5, 2004)

"Oh my," Hoshiko says, immediately focussing on the television to find out just where this is all happening.  If she can, she'll get a locker for her stuff before finding a nice quiet alley to bring her alter ego to the surface.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 5, 2004)

Madison, Wisconsin
August 2, 2003


"Sure thing, Mom," Cloud says.  She clears the dining room table and sets it with the good china.  When she finishes, she returns to the kitchen.

"Anything else you need done?" she asks.

If there are other chores, she'll do them.  Otherwise, she will start poking around the internet for more information on the Academy and the area it's in.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 5, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> “”Very well,” Mr. Bell said.  When James stood up, he too got to his feet and moved around the desk to shake James’ hand.  “I certainly will,” Mr. Dunbar, it was a pleasure meeting you, and I look forward to seeing you when school begins in a few weeks.”




"Uh...yeah." 

_'Maybe you should apologise for the threatening?'_

For a moment, it seems James is about to say something else, but he changes his mind. 

_'No! I was just being careful, and I'd do the same thing if I had to do it over! Stop bothering me!'_

_'You realise you're having an argument with your own mind?'_

_'Oh...shut up.'_

He reaches out and shakes Bell's hand warily, some of his previous paranoia returning. 

_'Oh, come on. What's he going to do, stab you with a poisoned ring? Get a grip, James.'_

"Right. Be seeing you."

With that, James turned on his heel and left the room, heading for the elevator, and then, his home.


----------



## Keia (Jun 5, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5*

University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

_'Well, this doesn't seem too bad,' _ Marcus thought.  _'Probably could use some backup, and maybe a keycard from the looks of things.'_

Marcus concentrated for a momen to maintain his intangibility, then walked back through the steel door he had phased through before.  On the other side, he materialized fully and said, "The immediate area on the other side is clear, there are doors with key card readers and monitors, no sign of any chaos."

He looked to Ms Steele to see if she was wearing a key card, then blushed slightly at the thought of checking her out - even if it was to look for a key card..


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 6, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

"That's so freakin' cool," Jonn said quietly to himself as Marcus walked through the metal blast door.

He turned to Shannon, who had pulled away from him.  He had let her since he did not want her to feel forced.  "We can use your key card to help whoever is inside, right?"  The excitement was building.  And the anticipation.  Only a couple of seconds had passed but it felt like they were wasting so much time and needed to act now.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 9, 2004)

-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

The news made it clear that the hijacked train was several miles south of the Tokyo station.  It was in the middle of Tokyo, and the presence of evening traffick made it very difficult for police to set up a perimeter.  The news helicopters were on scene, but they did not get close; it was very difficult to see what was going on inside the train.  

It would take some searching, but Hoshiko would finally be able to find an empty locker to stow her belongings.  The crowd’s attention seemed to be trained upon the televisions, so she had no problem slipping out through an emergency exit onto a quiet back street.



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
August 2, 2003

“No, honey.  Just wash up for dinner in a few minutes.  They should be home soon.”  Mrs. Rice was preoccupied as she worked on icing a cake while warily watching her roat in the oven.

Hopping on the internet, Cloud would have no trouble finding the official website for Greenwood Academy.  The information is essentially the same as what is listed in the brochure, and she would even recognize a few pictures that were the same.  But there was other information too, such as maps of the area and of the grounds.  There was also a brief history of the castle, and a listing of the faculty.  There was no mention of a metahuman program on the website, though it did seem peculiar that there were more faculty than classes actually listed.



-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

Mr. Bell would follow James to the door, hold it open for him, and shut it behind him with a cheerful farewell.  

James is not antagonized as he leaves the building, though the security guards and the secretary watch him warily.  However, as he walked the streets, he kept seeing an image out of the corner of his eye.  It appeared to be that of a young girl, though every time he turned his head to look, she was gone.



-Marcus Stevens & Jonn Birkey
University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

“I guess.  But you really shouldn’t go in there.  I am sure they’ll be fine,” Shannon repeated herself.  She is clearly quite upset at the prospect of anyone going into the labs, though she does not elaborate as to why.  She clutched the key card in her hand, looking from Jonn to Marcus to Rich.  It soon became clear that they would not be swayed, however, so she hastily pulled the keycard and identification badge up over her hand, handing it to Jonn.  “Oh, all right, here.  If you’re so bloody determined to get yourselves killed then who an I to stop you?”  With that said, she spun on her heel and stormed down the stairs.


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5*

University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003



			
				Ms. Steele said:
			
		

> “I guess.  But you really shouldn’t go in there.  I am sure they’ll be fine,” Shannon repeated herself.  “Oh, all right, here.  If you’re so bloody determined to get yourselves killed then who am I to stop you?”  With that said, she spun on her heel and stormed down the stairs.




_'Sounds like she's trying to make herself believe they'll be okay,'_ Marcus thought.  Aloud, he looked to Jonn and Ric hand asked, "Don't suppose she had anything useful or helpful to say while I was in there?"


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 9, 2004)

Cloud browses the school's website for a bit, then checks out some maps of the area.  She scribbles a few notes on a piece of scratch paper - reference points for her to study later that should enable her to find the school from high altitude.

When she hears the front door open, she stuffs the notes in her pocket and turns off the computer.  She washes her hands and then goes to see who her father brought home for dinner.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 9, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> ...




_'Well, that went well, I...hey. What was that?'_

James scanned the area using his enhanced range of vision, only to find the girl constantly seemed to be on the periphery of his sight.

_'How is she doing that?'_

James picks up his pace for a moment, looking for an alley to dodge into, where he can hopefully conceal himself and find out what the mysterious phenomena means.  (Activate Super-Dexterity)

(OOC: I'm guessing even with All-Around Sight the girl still somehow manages to pop up in my peripheral vision. In which case, James will look for an alley and assuming he can find one, dodge into it, conceal himself, and wait. _Hide +16_)


----------



## Calinon (Jun 9, 2004)

Checking the street to make sure nobody was watching her, Hoshiko closes her eyes and calls on the power of the Black Star to fill her.  She feels the rapid change take over, her body growing and filling with power.  In mere moments, where Hoshiko stood is now the Black Star, standing seven inches taller and with a build far more voluptuous than her normal body.  Catching her reflection in a puddle she saw her new form, black like the night sky with twinkling stars and sighed; she didn't even recognize herself.

Briefly lamenting that she would undoubtedly be on the evening news today, she rises into the sky and bursts towards downtown Tokyo and the hijacked trains, leaving a trail of blackness glittering with silver specks in her wake.

"I only hope I can help," she said aloud as she flew, her voice far stronger than her normal one.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

"No, she didn't have anything use full to say at all.  But we have this, so lets put it to good use."  Jonn held up the card she had handed him and walked over to the door.  he swiped the cards and waited for the door to open.

"Uh, do we have any kind of a plan for what we are doing?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 14, 2004)

Marcus Stevens & Jonn Birkey
University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

After Jonn swiped the card, a red light on the card reader blinked once, before turning green.  Slowly, the metal door slide to one side, revealing the empty corridor behind it.

“Well, since Ms. Steele’s taken off, I can go with you guys,” Rich offered.



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
August 2, 2003

Cloud is finishing her research when she hears the front door open, followed shortly by the sound of her parents talking.  She would find them in the kitchen, where Mrs. Rice had just finished putting steaming food into bowls and was in the process of carrying them into the dining room.  Her father remained in the kitchen, carrying on a conversation with a tall young man with short blonde hair ad piercing green eyes.  As Cloud came into the kitchen, both men turned to look at her.  

“Ah, there you are,” her father said, giving her a smile.  “Greg, this is my daughter.  Cloud, this is Greg Hansen, one of my new work associates.”



-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

Fortunately enough, there was an alley about ten feet ahead of him, to his right.  No one gave him a sideways glance as he darts into it and takes cover in a small alcove.  There, he waits, watching the entrance of the alley and his surroundings as well.  After a moment, he will see the girl who had apparently been following him.  James would recognize her at once; it was Amelia.  Or at least, a ghost-like image of her.  She paused at the entrance of the alley, and glanced around.  Apparently, she did not see him, or whatever it was she was looking for.  After a moment, she began moving in the direction James had been heading.  The other people of the street continued on their way, not seeing the girl, though one or two of the people paused as she passed right through them.



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

She flew at an incredible speed, and in a matter of moments found herself at the place that she had seen on the news.  A few more police cars had arrived, and the officers were trying their best to section off the area.  As Hoshiko arrived, one of the officers pointed up at her, and a few others raised their weapons, but did not fire.  “Halt!” one of the officers called up at her.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 14, 2004)

Madison, Wisconsin
August 2, 2003



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> “Ah, there you are,” her father said, giving her a smile.  “Greg, this is my daughter.  Cloud, this is Greg Hansen, one of my new work associates.”




"Hi Dad!" she says with a smile.

She offers the man her hand.  "Nice to meet you Mr. Hansen," she says politely.  "What sort of work are you going to be doing with my dad?"


(ooc - Cloud will try to get a first-impression read on Mr. Hansen...just trying to feel out what kind of person he might be.  Sense Motive +8.)


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 14, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> Fortunately enough, there was an alley about ten feet ahead of him, to his right.  No one gave him a sideways glance as he darts into it and takes cover in a small alcove.  There, he waits, watching the entrance of the alley and his surroundings as well.  After a moment, he will see the girl who had apparently been following him.  James would recognize her at once; it was Amelia.  Or at least, a ghost-like image of her.  She paused at the entrance of the alley, and glanced around.  Apparently, she did not see him, or whatever it was she was looking for.  After a moment, she began moving in the direction James had been heading.  The other people of the street continued on their way, not seeing the girl, though one or two of the people paused as she passed right through them.




As James recognised his sister, he flinched in shock, knocking a dustbin lid with his arm. Without thinking, he caught it before it could hit the floor and give away his location. James stood motionless as the girl looked around. As she left, grey spots began to dance in front of his eyes. _'Breathe, you idiot!'_ 

Taking short gasping breaths, James emerged from his hiding place.  For a moment he just stared at the entrance to the alley, eyes wide. Then, he raced after the image, dodging pedestrians as he went. _'What the hell's going on?! Is that really Amelia? Why is she here? *How* is she here?! And what does she want? Does this mean that she...she's awake?'_ For the first time in a long while, James' careful composture was shattered. He tore after Amelia like a madman, shock mingling with a terrible hope on his face, avoiding the people he could and barging aside the ones he couldn't.

 (OOC: Pretty much like it says. Super-Dexterity is still on; Acrobatics +16 to avoid people in spectacular style, if needed; whatever happens, he isn't going to let anyone check his rush or stop him, and will use all his abilities short of causing actual physical injury to ensure that he can catch up to the image.)


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5*

University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003



			
				Jonn said:
			
		

> "Uh, do we have any kind of a plan for what we are doing?"




Marcus laughed, “Yeah, we’ve got about twelve minutes before we’re all late for our meeting.  Let’s see if we can save anyone between now and then.  For starters, you may as well know what I can do, I’ve done this sort of thing before a couple of times.  I’ve gone by the name of Proton, when I did.  I shrink and get stronger, or I can phase through things.”

“I guess our main goal is making certain all of the other scientist types are out of there safely, then we try to contain whatever got out.”



			
				Rich said:
			
		

> “Well, since Ms. Steele’s taken off, I can go with you guys,” Rich offered.




“That stinks,” Marcus commented, then quickly added, “not that you’re coming along, Rich, but that woman slipped away.  I still think she was up to something.”


----------



## Calinon (Jun 14, 2004)

Black star sighs and floats calmly down towards the officer who told her to halt.  _This is always the uncomfortable part,_ she thinks to herself.

She speaks calmly, without raising her voice, and comes to a halt five feet from the officer, still flying a few inches from the ground, allowing him get used to her unusual and curvacious appearance.  Mentally, she readied herself to throw her force field up about herself, in case it was needed.

"Do not be afraid, officer.  I am the Black Star.  I saw the news broadcast and am here to help.  I have abilities that could help keep everyone, our honorable members of the police service included, from harm, especially if the reports were correct and another meta-human is involved."

"I can also heal injuries in a manner far superior to normal medical attention.  If anyone is wounded, please, tell me.  I can help them."


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Jonn watched with anticipation as the light on the card reader turned green and the door opened again.  "Looks like we are in, guys.  Oh yeah, I guess names would help.  I'm Jonn and I go by 'Rumble.'  If it has rocks or dirt in it, I can control it.   Doesn't sound great, I know, but I can do some pretty cool stuff so far."  

After the three men had all made introductions, Jonn asked, "We ready to get this started?"


----------



## dmcfee (Jun 15, 2004)

*Maxwell Helmdig(Destroyah G-1)(I'm Back!)*

Max makes sure Rinea knows where his room is.  He checks to room to make sure there is nothing she can get hurt with or cause any trouble with.  He shows her the lock on the door and says she should keep the door locked all night and stay in the room.  If anyone comes to the door she shouldn't open it and should call Max in his room right away.

"Tomorrow we will be going to a school that has contacted me.  They might be able to help you figure out your situation too."

Max grabs the TV remote.  "Let me show you the TV."  Max quickly shows her the TV.  "This should help you pass the time.  Are you going to be O.K. here tonight?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 17, 2004)

-Marcus Stevens & Jonn Birkey
University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

“Twelve minutes, huh?  That’s enough time to do some serious damage,” Rich said as he looked into the now open doorway.  “Proton and Rumble?  Cool.  I guess you can call me Tank.  I… well, I guess you could say I hit things,” Rich added, a slight smile on his face.

“You think she was up to something?  I hope not, man.  That means we just let her get away.  Then again, saving anyone trapped in there’s more important.  Let’s go in.”



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
August 2, 2003

“Miss Cloud.  It is nice to meet you,” Mr. Hansen said, shaking her hand with a smile.  When asked about what he did specifically, the smile wavered slightly.  He glanced briefly at her father, before saying, “I’ve been hired to find any… security leaks that may exist within your father’s company.”

They made small talk for a few minutes more, as Mrs. Rice put the finishing touches on dinner.  No matter what Cloud asked, though, neither Mr. Hansen nor her father would elaborate about the goings on at the company.  During the conversation, Cloud watched Mr. Hansen’s movements and listened to his words very carefully.  By the time they were sitting down to dinner, she had come to a decision about him.  Though he tried to come across as a friendly individual, he seemed rather nervous.  Furthermore, there was something about him that made her believe that he was an untrustworthy person.

Conversation over dinner was dominated by Mr. Rice telling some work related anecdote, with Mrs. Rice and Mr. Hansen trying to pay attention, despite the fact that the story was a rather boring one.  At last, her father finished his story, and Mrs. Rice spoke up.  “Cloud, why don’t you tell your father about your day,” she prompted, trying to bring her daughter into the conversation.



-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

“Hey!”

“Watch it!”

“Look out, you son of a-“

James rushed after Amelia, flying past other pedestrians in his pursuit.  He never actually ran into any of them, but came close, prompting protests and curses from others as they tried to get away.  Despite the commotion, Amelia never paused.  She continued glide slowly down the street, looking around, intent on whatever it was that she was searching for.  It did not take long for James to catch up with her.  He could hear her mumbling quietly to herself, “-leave me alone, why won’t they just leave me alone?”



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

The police officer eyed her warily as she spoke, his eyes and gun never once wavering.  Finally, he made a decision, and lowered his gun.  “I hope I am right about you.  Come, there are some wounded this way,” he said at last.  He motioned for her to follow, and began making his way away from the train, across an embankment to where a makeshift hospital had been set up.  “The ambulance are having difficulty getting here, because of the traffic caused by this disaster,” the officer explained wearily.  “We are doing our best for these people, but we do not have the equipment to do much.”

There were three people lying on mats in a small area that had been sectioned off, and while two officered tended to the people, a few others tried to keep the crowds, including the reporters, away.  One of the injured was a man in a business suit, holding a piece of cloth to a cut on his forehead.  Another was a male police officer, with severe burns on his hands and left leg.  The third was a young woman, unconscious and also severely burned.



-Maxwell Helmdig
Aynor, South Carolina
August 2, 2003

“Yes, I suppose so,” Rinea said, watching the images on the television curiously.  “Lock the door, don’t leave the room, and if anyone comes to the door, call you in your room.  That sounds okay.”

She yawned, and sat down upon the bed.  “So tell me of yourself, Maxwell Helmdig.  And tell me of this school you are meeting with.  What is it like?”


----------



## Calinon (Jun 17, 2004)

"Equipment will not be necessary, officer," Black Star says to the escorting officer.  Stepping into the area with the wounded, she looked quickly at the three injured people.  Deciding quickly to treat the unconscious woman first, she walks over and kneels down next to her.  Gingerly putting a hand on the woman's torso and another on her forehead, Black star closes her eyes and brings forth healing energy, channelling it through her hands and into the woman.  An energy field, like a stream taken from the night sky, envelops the woman as the healing process begins.

Once she has healed the woman and brought her back to consciousness, she will move to the wounded officer and do the same thing, and finally to the man with the cut forehead.

_Powers:  Healing +7_

Looking up at the officer who lead her here, she says calmly, "Perhaps you will allow me to try to stop the one who did this, and prevent more of our valiant police officers and bystanders from being injured?  My abilities extend far beyond simply healing and if I can use them to prevent this criminal metahuman from harming more people..."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 17, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> ...




James paused mere feet from the strange apparition, his breath coming in shuddering gasps. He could hear the blood pounding in his ears as he reached out for the strange spectre.

"A...Amelia? It..it's James...can...can you hear me?"

James' voice cracked embarassingly on the final words as he tried to touch the ghostly form of his sister. 

(OOC: If anyone tries to interfere with the crazy man talking to thin air at this point, they get an instinctive backhand (with Strike, stun damage) to the face and James won't even register their existence. Time to draw the attention of the bizarre and possibly dangerous figment to me, methinks!)


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 17, 2004)

Madison, Wisconsin
August 2, 2003


Cloud's opinion of Mr. Hansen's personality begins to sour the longer she is in his presence.  She's not sure why, or how it relates to her fathers work.  _Just hope Dad doesn't suffer for their association,_ she thinks to herself.



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Conversation over dinner was dominated by Mr. Rice telling some work related anecdote, with Mrs. Rice and Mr. Hansen trying to pay attention, despite the fact that the story was a rather boring one.  At last, her father finished his story, and Mrs. Rice spoke up.  “Cloud, why don’t you tell your father about your day,” she prompted, trying to bring her daughter into the conversation.




Cloud jumps on her mother's cue, equally eager to change the subject.

"Oh yeah!" she says brightly.  "I can't believe I didn't tell you already.  I met with a representative of a private academy in Ireland.  They're offering what could very well be a full-ride scholarship to me.  I've started checking into the place and it looks wonderful.  They've invited all of us out there for an open house next week...at their expense even!"


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2004)

University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003



			
				Rich said:
			
		

> “You think she was up to something?  I hope not, man.  That means we just let her get away.  Then again, saving anyone trapped in there’s more important.  Let’s go in.”




“Up to something?  Man, I don’t know . . . I had this feeling – but I can never read women.  And I agree, dealing wih this was more important, for now,” Marcus replied.  After he spoke, Marcus concentrated and began to shrink, dropping in height until he was barely a foot in height. “I’ll take point.”

OOC: Activate Shrinking/Density Increase, Activate Flight and move into the area.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 20, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Jonn looked back in the direction that Shannon had just left in.  "Man, I hope she wasn't involved.   Even if she was it's kind of too late now.  Let's make sure no one gets hurt."

He stopped and looked around.  It seemed kind of strange going into something like this without his costume, such as it was.   He felt kind of dumb, but put his sunglasses on before following Marcus into the room.

"Okay Proton.  Me and Tank are right behind you!"


----------



## dmcfee (Jun 20, 2004)

*Maxwell Helmdig*

Max finds a comfortable spot and takes a seat.  "My story is pretty simple.  I help people out when they need me.  After everything settles down I stick around and help people rebuild their lives until someone else needs help.  I guess you could say I'm a little bit of a trouble shooter.  As far as the school goes, they contacted me and asked for a meeting tomorrow, but didn't give a lot of detail about what they wanted.  Right now, you know as much about them as I do."

"How about you?  What's it like where you're from, and what is this 'Affinity' you are running from?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 22, 2004)

-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

It takes some time, but the girl’s wounds gradually disappear.  Though she remains unconscious, she seems untroubled, as if she were only resting.  The officer is rather stoic as Black Star heals him, and though the businessman flinches a little bit, he allows her to heal him.  When it is done, they both thank her, before a few other officers escort them away to be interviewed and sent home.

The escorting officer, whose name badge reads ‘Tanaka’, watches quietly as Black Star heals the three wounded people.  At her request, he nods slightly.  “You may try, but be careful.  We know nothing of the person who hijacked the train, except that they are able to control a strange black fire.  He is in the train, but there are more passengers in there as well.”


-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

When James called out her name, Amelia’s eyes went wide.  She scanned the street, but her eyes did not stop on anyone in particular.  At one point, her gaze passed over him, but it was as if she did not see him.  “James.  James?”  She turned around slowly, looking around.  “James?  Where are you?”

His hand reached out, but he felt only air.  However, when his hand passed through her ghostly form, it was as if he could see and hear through her senses.  He saw an empty street; the pedestrians that he knew to be there had vanished.  He could hear a steady beeping, which sounded like the noise that Amelia’s life support system back at the hospital.  Faintly, he also heard voices, two people carrying on a conversation in the distance.



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
August 2, 2003

“A private academy in Ireland?  That’s great!”  Cloud’s father grinned broadly at the news.  He had not like the idea of Cloud taking a year off of school.  “But why so far away?”



Marcus Stevens & Jonn Birkey
University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Tank grinned broadly at the sight of Marcus shrinking, but does not comment.  As Marcus makes his way into the corridor, he falls into place behind him, looking around cautiously.  “Which way first, man?”

After the three men step into the hallway, the door slid shut behind them.  It was quiet, though Jonn thought he heard something tapping against one of the metal doors to the left.



-Max Helmdig
Aynor, South Carolina
Aug. 2, 2003

“It all sounds very mysterious,” Rinea said, after listening to his story.  When he asked about her, she paused for a moment, thinking.  At last, she spoke.  “I am from the planet Duramnia, in the Davinia system.  It was a small planet, but it was home.  Not long ago, it was invaded by the Affinity, strange grey creatures.  Though we tried to fight, we were overrun.  They started to change our planet in some way, but my family tried to leave before we could learn how.”


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 22, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> ...




"Amelia? You can hear me..but not see me? I'm right here, next to you..but I can see through you. You...you're...I...what do you remember? And..and...what are you doing? Are you looking for something..or going somewhere?"

James' usual terse speech was nowhere in evidence, replaced by hesitant ramblings quite unlike the normally taciturn young man. He touched Amelia again, trying to hear more of the conversation through her senses, hoping it would provide some clue to what was going on. His attention was entirely focused on the ghostly form of his sister, totally ignoring the other people in the street and the strange looks that some of them were undoubtedly giving him. With his other hand and without removing his eyes from Amelia he fumbled for his cell phone, considering calling the hospital and asking them what condition his sister was in..

 (OOC: Listen +10 if it's relevant)


----------



## Calinon (Jun 22, 2004)

Black Star smiles at the officer and bows slightly.  "Thank you, officer Tanaka, both for your concern and your willingness to let me try to help," she says.  A sparkling force field envelops her as she rises into the air, floating towards the train, making sure whoever the meta-human would notice her approaching, while trying to spot the man within the hijacked train.

Once close enough to be heard, she calls out, "Hello?  My name is Black Star.  May I come inside and speak with you?"


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 22, 2004)

> “A private academy in Ireland? That’s great!” Cloud’s father grinned broadly at the news. He had not like the idea of Cloud taking a year off of school. “But why so far away?”




"Well, they're the school offering me the full ride," she says.  "There weren't exactly any schools nearby that were tripping over themselves to offer me scholarship money.  And the more I think about it, the more appealing Ireland sounds anyway.  I mean, I'll probably learn as much just from the experience of living in another country as I will attending classes.  At least it's not like the University of Tehran or something.

"And it's really not all that much further away than if I were attending a school on the East or West coast.  It's just a slightly longer plane flight with a quick detour through customs."


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5*

University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

"Tank, Proton and Rumble," Marcus said as he laughed, "we ought to be on WWF or something.  Sounds like we were meant to be together, though."

Marcus flew through the now open door and listened for any trouble or calls for help from the various rooms.  He was slightly startled when the door sealed behind him, but was comfortable to have some allies with him.



> As Marcus makes his way into the corridor, he falls into place behind him, looking around cautiously. “Which way first, man?”




"Don't know, I'm not hearing anything so I guess one door is as good as another.  You got anything, Rumble?" Proton asked.


----------



## dmcfee (Jun 24, 2004)

*Ma Helmdig*

Max pulls out a pad and pencil from the nightstand.

"Do you think you could draw me a picture of one of these Affinity creatures?  Just so I know what to look for if trouble comes.  I was also curious about that big hunk of 'ice' you arrived in.  Was that your standard way of traveling or was that something else?  Should we look for more of it in case the rest of your family came here too?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 25, 2004)

-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

“Mommy, what’s that man doing?”  A child points at James and Amelia, but he is quickly snatched up by his mother and carried down the street.  James is indeed getting some odd looks from passerby, but for the moment they were more interested in giving him wide berth.

“James?  Where are you?  Why can’t I see you?”  James could hear that Amelia’s voice was trembling, and a moment later, she started to cry.  “I’m scared…”

Aside from Amelia’s voice, James could still hear the conversation in the background.  Even while straining to hear, he could just barely make out the words.

“Yes, she was brought in a few weeks ago.  Poor thing has been in a coma ever since.”  This was a female’s voice, and James recognized it to be that of one of the nurses at the hospital.  “Well…. It looks like everything is in order.  But still, I’d like for you to wait until after we’ve contacted the brother.  Just to make sure he knows what he agreed to.”

“As you can see, he signed the consent form.  I am afraid we really cannot delay any longer…” The man sounded impatient.



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

There is no answer from the train as Black Star approaches and calls out.  She waits a few moments, but it becomes clear that whomever had hijacked the train was not willing to talk.  However, one of the passengers, an elderly gentleman leans over to an open window, and calls out to her.  “Please, please help up.  He’s in here, somewhere.”  Then, the gentleman turns to look at something in the train, before moving away from the window.

At last, another voice spoke up.  This time it was that of a young man, though Black Star could not see whom it belonged to.  “Sure, come on in.  Can’t give you any assurances that you’ll be coming back out, though.”



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
August 2, 2003

Mr. Rice opens his mouth to say something, thinks better of it, and closes his mouth again.  At last, he says, “Well, that is great, dear.  What will you be studying?”

It appeared Mr. Hansen had taken an interest in what Cloud was saying.  “Really, a college in Ireland?  I’ve heard good things about a few of them.  Tell me, which one will you be attending?”



-Max Helmdig
Aynor, South Carolina
Aug. 2, 2003

Rinea takes the pad and paper into her hands and begins to draw.  As she did so, she answered his other question.  “The ice?  No, it is not the way we usually travel.  It was something my father had been working on, to help escape the Affinity’s scanners.  

At last, the drawing was complete, and she showed it to him.  It was clear that she was not an artist, but Max was able to get a general idea of what it looked like.  The creature looked very similar to the stereotypical alien: bipedal, with two long, spindly arms, a head that seemed too big for its body.  Its only facial features were large, black eyes, and a thin, lip-less mouth.  “This is what they look like, but they can take the form of any person they’ve met before.”


----------



## Calinon (Jun 25, 2004)

Black Star sighs at the lack of remorse in his voice for the injuries he had already caused, and the lives he was endangering.  Force field swirling about her, she flies into the train through the open window (or however you like).  Looking around for any injured people, along with any signs of explosives, she tries to appear non-threatening.

"Perhaps you would tell me why you have done this?  There were some very badly injured people outside."  Providing she can see him, she'll address whomever it is.  Otherwise, she'll just move to help any injured, speaking loudly enough to be heard.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 25, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> ...




"Amelia, it's Ok. It's going to be OK. I..."

James freezes as he picks up on what the conversation is about. As the man speaks his final words, one thought runs through James' mind. _Oh, f....Amelia!'_
James is sprinting before he's even though about moving, heading for the hospital at breakneck speed, vaulting pedestrians as he goes. He glances into the road, looking for a car, any car -or better yet, any motorbike -, stopped at traffic lights.

(OOC: Right. James is running in the direction of the hospital. If he can find a car which is a) stationary and b) has someone in it (I.e., a car he can catch and which he isn't going to have to try and hotwire), he's going to break the driver window, KO the driver, haul him out and take the car. If there are others in the car, they get told to leave; if they refuse, he'll KO them and drive on. For a motorbike, same sort of thing, save he'll kick the owner off and zoom away. I'll give you numbers if you think it necessary, but it's a sad day for experimental super-soldiers if James can't deal with one average human. If the hospital's less than five minutes away on foot, disregard the GTA James' contemplating. Oh, and full Super-Dex is on, of course.)


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 25, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Mr. Rice opens his mouth to say something, thinks better of it, and closes his mouth again.  At last, he says, “Well, that is great, dear.  What will you be studying?”




"Oh, I don't know yet," she says.  "I wasn't really expecting to be going to school just yet.  I'll probably just spend the first semester or two hitting the core classes and then try to figure out where my interests take me."



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> It appeared Mr. Hansen had taken an interest in what Cloud was saying.  “Really, a college in Ireland?  I’ve heard good things about a few of them.  Tell me, which one will you be attending?”




Cloud is a little leery of their guest's sudden interest in her affairs after the bad vibes she'd been getting from him all evening.  Not wanting to be rude, however, she answers his question.

"It's called the Greenwood Academy," she says.  "I still don't know too much about it.  I guess that's what the open house is for.  The brochure is pretty neat, but if I get there and find out it's a dive then I'll be looking for a quick way out."


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Jonn followed cautiously through the doorway and managed not to jump out of his skin as the door slammed shut behind them.  The sound of tapping on metal made him turn to the left to try and determine where it was coming from.

"Yeah, sounds like I can hear something from behind this door over here.  But I don't know how to figure out if it's bad guy or good guy."  Feeling kind of silly about his last remark, Jonn decided to take action and walked towards the door.  As he got closer he started to yell.  "HELLO!  CAN ANYONE HERE ME!"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 28, 2004)

Marcus Stevens & Jonn Birkey
University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

“Sounds like it, man,” Tank said with a grin.  “If this works out, we’ll have to team up more often.”

Rumble’s yell echoed down the hallway, but nothing jumped out at them.  From behind the metal door, both Marcus and Rumble could hear a female voice.  “Hello?  Can you hear me?  I can’t get out!”


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 28, 2004)

-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

“I could, but I don’t think you would understand.  Why don’t we just say its because they got in my way?  If they don’t have the common sense to get out of the way, then surely they deserved it.”  Despite the fact that these words were spoken quietly, Black Star had no trouble finding its source.  It came from a slender young man sitting on the bench at the front of the car.  He was dressed in a pair of blue jeans and a black tee shirt.  Around his neck hung an unusual amulet, featuring a deep blue crystal that glowed in an eerie light.  His eyes glowed with a similar hue.  He held in his lap a small child, about two years old, who was crying quietly for his mother.  

“And speaking of getting in the way, what business is this of yours?  This is between me and my quarry.”



-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

There was no need for any felonies today.  The hospital was only a few blocks away, within sight of where James stood.  Most of the pedestrians had the good sense to get out of James’ way as he sprinted toward the hospital, though more than one threatened to call the police.

As James tore up the driveway of the hospital, he saw a bored looking security guard standing at the sliding glass doors.  The guard noticed James at about the same time, and moved to stop him.  “Hey, slow down!”



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
August 2, 2003

“I see…” Mr. Rice falls silent after that, though it is clear by the look on his face that he is contemplating various arguments that would keep his daughter from going to school outside of the country.

“Greenwood Academy, is it?” Mr. Hansen offered Cloud a charming smile.  “I have heard of it, actually.  A… _wonderful_ facility.  Though it was under construction last time I was there.”  There was an unusual emphasis on the word ‘wonderful’… almost said with a sarcastic tone of voice.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 28, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> ...




James didn't even pause, nimbly dodging past the guard's clumsy attempt to halt his forward motion. (Acrobatics +16; DC 25 to go through someone else's square, if needed. Will reroll if total is below 25 (making my reroll an automatic success). If that isn't necessary, I'll just dodge the guy. If he somehow gets in my way, I'll kick him to the ground and continue.) 

James tore into the hospital and screeched to a halt at the front desk. He spoke hurriedly to the person there.

"Amelia Robertson. Is she still in the hospital? I'm her brother, James. I received word that some people were attempting to remove her, saying that they had my consent; and I can tell you that they have nothing of the sort. Please, hurry! This is important!"

James was obviously on edge, his exceptional vision letting him keep an eye on the lobby..and the security guard, no doubt bearing down on the man who'd so rudely pushed past him.

(OOC: Robertson'll be the false name James checked Amelia in under. He'll have ID for that name. He's left his and her first names as the same because it means he's less likely to slip up and use the wrong name.)


----------



## Calinon (Jun 28, 2004)

"You have no remorse whatsoever?" Black Star said with some shock.  "I would try to help you, because I would hate to see meta-humans labelled by _this_ sort of action.  People already fear us because of individuals like you," she says with building anger.

"You make it sound like you're some great hunter, after your 'quarry.'  Does that make it easier for you to justify harming people?  Does it help you justify holding an innocent child as a human shield?"

Black Star starts to look around, checking on how many people are in the car, guessing how long it would take them to get out before snapping her attention back to the man.  Her eyes and hands start to exude blackness as she readies her powers.

"A man of honor would not do this.  Do not make the mistake of thinking I will allow you to harm all of these people."

_OOC:  Well, she's not exactly the best diplomat under stress.  Ideally, she'd like him to either negotiate or drop the child and attack her outright._

_Should he threaten the child with harm, she will use extra effort to project a force shield around the child, using a hero point to negate fatigue.  The same for anyone nearby.  If he attacks her, her force field is already up, and she will respond with force field around the child as above first, then float towards him so she can block him from attacking others._


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 28, 2004)

Watching Cloud hears the tone in Mr. Hansen's comment.  She's about to call him to the table on it, but then decides it's not worth the effort.  She already doesn't trust or like him, so why should she care what his opinion of the Academy is?

_Still, I wonder why he was there while it was under construction?  What is it he does?_

"Oh?" she says.  "You were there while it was being built?  Were you like a contractor or something?  You sure seem to get around in your work."


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 29, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

The sounds of yelling actually surprised Jonn, slightly.   He looked over quickly at Marcus as he moved to the door and yelled through it.  "It's okay.  We are here to help you.  Just stand back and we will get you out of there."  

He grabbed the access card and reached over to the panel to open the door.  He waited until Proton and Tank were with him, just in case things did not go well.


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5*

University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003



			
				Unknown Female said:
			
		

> From behind the metal door, both Marcus and Rumble could hear a female voice. “Hello? Can you hear me? I can’t get out!”




Marcus nodded to Rumble as he flew to the top of the door frame and waited for him to open the door, hovering above the door.

_'Don't know what to expect,_ Marcus thought, _'Ought to be prepared for anything.'_


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 30, 2004)

-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

James has some difficulty moving past the security guard, but he does manage to make it into the hospital unscathed.  There was not that many people in the lobby to avoid as he makes his way to the receptionist’s desk.  The receptionist looks at him with wide eyes for a moment, before typing a few keys on the keyboard.  However, before she could reply, the security guard storms over.

“Why such the hurry, young man?”  The guard glares at James, not pleased that he had managed to get by him.

(OOC: First attempt to pass through guards square failed (4+16=20), though he succeeded with his second attempt (15+16=31) at the cost of a hero point.)



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

“A human shield?”  The young man laughed.  “I happen to like children.  Is that so bad?”  His eyes narrowed slightly as Black Star denounced him for his methods.  “Actually, I only truly wish to harm one person here.  But you are starting to make me angry, and I burn things when I get angry.

There were twelve other people in the car with them, all of who were looking at the young man in terror.  If the fighting started, most of them would no doubt try and run away.  But there was the complication of a young woman, who had to be restrained by one of the other passengers, presumably to keep her from charging the bad guy to take back the child.


-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 2, 2003

“I suppose you could call me a contractor,” Mr. Hansen said, with a knowing smile.  He was about to say more, but was quickly cut off.

“That reminds me, Greg and I have some… important business matters to discuss,” Mr. Rice said quickly.  He got to his feet, and gave Mr. Hansen a look.  “Congratulations Cloud.  And great dinner, honey, thanks.  Mr. Hansen, why don’t you join me in my study?”

Mr. Hansen was surprised at Mr. Rice’s outburst, but shrugged.  “Of course.”


-Jonn Birkey and Marcus Stevens
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

“Please hurry!” the female voice yelled from the other side of the door.

Proton flew up over the doorway, and Tank found a place slightly to the right of the door.  Once everyone was in position, Rumble swiped the card through the card reader and waited for a breathless moment for the door to slide to one side.  But it did not open.  The card reader beeped once, and the red light flashed a few times, but nothing else happened.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 30, 2004)

"Fear may have served you before, but it shall _not_ serve you now," Black Star says, anger apparent.  "You think you have power because you threaten these people?" she states, floating forward slightly.  "I deny you your power."

The sparkling energy that surrounds her starts streaming in lines outward, forming a twisting wall to seperate the kidnapper, child hostage and herself from the rest of the passengers.  The wall is only semi-opaque, allowing those outside to look in and those inside to look out throgh it's star filled energy.  It only takes moments for the wall to harden, taking on physical form.

_Extra effort to gain the create object stunt, spending a hero point to negate fatigue.  She'll use this to create a wall to seperate them from the rest of the passengers so she only has to worry about saving the child and stopping the madman.  __The wall would be about a foot thick, and hardness seven, and should be able to stretch floor to ceiling across the compartment._

_He'll probably try to blast me or something.  Oh well!  Fire immunity will stop me from dying, at least until I'm unconscious._

"I will not permit you to harm these people.  And if you harm that child, there is nothing on this world that will save you from me," she says calmly, allowing the Black Star to lend her voice power.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 30, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 4/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> ...




James replied to the guard in biting tones,  caring little for the man's complaints.

"Oh, gee, I don't know...maybe it's because I just found out that people are trying to kidnap my sister! I'm kind of busy right now, so why don't you just go back to your vital job of guarding that door, and I can salve your ego later."

_'Amelia's in danger..I don't have time to bandy words with doormen!'_

James, dismissing the doorm...er, security guard, turned back to the receptionist.

"Well? What's happening?"

Despite his seeming dismissal of the guard, James was still watching him..and wasn't about to tolerate any attempt on the part of the annoyed man to interfere with his safeguarding of Amelia.

(OOC: That is to say, if the guard's silly enough to try and physically detain him, James'll shrug him off with his high Defense. He'll try to avoid actually hitting him unless the guard succeeds in impeding his progress, though; he doesn't want to create a scene here, just get to Amelia and make sure she's OK.)


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 1, 2004)

Watching Cloud raised an eyebrow at the exchange between her father and Mr. Hansen, but remained quiet.  She stands when they leave the table.

"Well, it was nice to meet you Mr. Hansen," she says.  

"Want some help cleaning up, Mom?"  Cloud already knows the answer to this question and begins collecting dishes and bringing them into the kitchen.

_That was interesting,_ she thinks to herself.  _Seems like Dad doesn't want me to know what exactly Mr. Hansen does for a living.  And I suppose it would be horribly inappropriate for me to use my powers to spy on their conversation.  Integrity sucks sometimes._

"Hey Mom," Cloud says as she starts loading the dishwasher.  "Has Dad ever told you anything about that Mr. Hansen guy?  It kinda seems like Dad was...I don't know...jumpy?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 1, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, Unhurt*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> The card reader beeped once, and the red light flashed a few times, but nothing else happened.




"Well . . . that was anti-climatic," Marcus said. "Don't want to destroy the property if we don't have to . . . so, I'll have a look on the other side - I'll report back in just a second."

Marcus changed to full size, still floating in the air, then started to become intangible again.  When he was fully changed, he wlked through the wall next to the door.

OOC: Density Increase/Shrinking dropped - free action, activate Density Increase - move through wall (5' adjust).


----------



## dmcfee (Jul 2, 2004)

*Max Helmdig*

"Let me show you something"

Max shows her The Discovery Channel, History Channel, TLC, Travel, and Animal Planet on the TV.

"These can help you learn about our planet and, at some point during the night one of them might show a documentary about something called UFO's. (They always seem to be whenever I watch.) You look at this tonight and let me know what you see.  I have to get some sleep before the meeting tomorrow.  Don't forget to call me if you need to."

Max goes to his room for a good nights sleep.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 5, 2004)

-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

There seems to be a general sigh of relief from the other passengers as the wall forms, separating them from the madman who had hijacked the train.  The only one who is not relieved is the mother, who immediately begins looking for a way to get to the bad guy, to retrieve her child.  Her opponent simply watches as this takes place, a smile of amusement upon his face.  “You seem angry, girl.  Why?”  He remains where he is, seated upon the bench, with a very calm demeanor.



-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

“Son, I think you need to lower your voice and calm down.  There are people trying to get well here, and we don’t need you going and scaring them,” the guard said.  It was clear that he was trying to keep his anger in check.  “If you can’t do that, then you’ll have to leave.”

“Ah…” the receptionist was typing something on her computer.  She looks quite nervous, especially when James turns his attention back to her.  “According to our records, she is still a patient here.  There is not any indication that she is going to be discharged.”



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 2, 2003

The two men are already leaving the room when Cloud gets to her feet, and Mr. Hansen either does not hear Clouds words, or chose not to reply.

“That would be great, honey,” Mrs. Rice said.  She too rose from the table and began bringing plates and dishes into the kitchen.  When Cloud asked her question, Mrs. Rice was in the process of placing leftovers into bowls to be put into the refrigerator.  “Your father has been under a good deal of stress recently, Cloud.  He has not spoken much about Mr. Hansen to me, but from what he has said, I am not sure if hiring Mr. Hansen was entirely your father’s choice.”



-Marcus Stevens
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Proton moved through the wall and took a look around.  He found himself in one of the labs.  There were four tables in the room, and two of them did not have anything on them.  A computer sat upon one of the tables; the other had a machine that was about the size of a breadbox with a plastic lid.  There were also four cabinets in the room.  The person who trapped in the room was still standing in front of the door.  Proton would immediately recognize Shannon Steele, as she stared at him, her eyes wide behind her glasses.

“Fascinating!” she said in amazement.  Taking a step toward him, she reached out, trying to touch his arm.



-Jonn Birkey
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Rumble and Tank watched as Proton disappeared through the wall, before Tank shook his head.  “Man, I could never get used to that.”  They waited for a few moments, before a muffled shouting coming from down the hall broke the silence.


-Max Helmdig
Aug 2, 2003
Aynor, South Carolina

Rinea agreed to call Max if she needed to, and saw him out, locking the door behind him as he had instructed.  Feeling weary, Max returned to his own room and went to bed.  He slept deeply, without dreams, and did not wake up until his alarm went off at 7 am.  His meeting was to take place at 11 am, in Charleston.  It would take him about and hour to get there.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 5, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 4/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> ...




James' eyes narrow at the receptionist's words. 
"Uh-huh. Then I guess I'll go visit her. Check everything's...normal." James begins striding rapidly into the hospital, totally ignoring the angry guard and any protests the receptionist might make, his feet taking the first steps of a familiar route which ends at his sister's room._'Could I be wrong? Or is there something else going on here? Time to figure that out later. Right now, I have to see if Amelia's really still here.'_ James' pace quickens, his paranoia speeding him on his way, all his senses alert for anything out of the ordinary. He keeps an eye on the guard, though he's practically dismissed the man as a threat. _'Wouldn't last two seconds. Just hope he doesn't try and stop me...for his sake.'_


----------



## Calinon (Jul 5, 2004)

"You injure people, hold a child hostage and have no remorse, and you must ask why I am angry?" she says incredulously, getting more angered by his tone.  "I will not allow this to continue," she says, straining her power to its limits again by attempting to bring a force field up around the child.

_OOC:  In order to protect the girl, Black Star will continue to push the limits of her power, attempting to surround the girl in a force field to protect her from the coming battle.  It won't free her from the lunatic's grasp, but should protect her from from any stray energy attacks.  I'll spend another hero point to counter fatigue._


----------



## Keia (Jul 6, 2004)

University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003



			
				Shannon Steele said:
			
		

> “Fascinating!” she said in amazement.  Taking a step toward him, she reached out, trying to touch his arm.




Marcus quickly stepped back from the attempt. "Whoa, there . . . um . . . I just saw you run out of the building . . . ," Marcus started.

"You wanna explain what's going on?" He asked.

Marcus looked to the woman seeing if she also had an ID badge on her.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 6, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> “That would be great, honey,” Mrs. Rice said.  She too rose from the table and began bringing plates and dishes into the kitchen.  When Cloud asked her question, Mrs. Rice was in the process of placing leftovers into bowls to be put into the refrigerator.  “Your father has been under a good deal of stress recently, Cloud.  He has not spoken much about Mr. Hansen to me, but from what he has said, I am not sure if hiring Mr. Hansen was entirely your father’s choice.”





"I know this seems like kind of a strange question, but do you even know exactly what Dad does at work?"  Cloud looks up from the sink to gauge her mother's facial expression and body language.

"I mean, he's always talking about meetings and reports and paperwork, but he's always so vague about a lot of the specifics.  The more I think about what he's told me in the past, the less certain I am about what he does."


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 7, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Jonn did not even realize he had held his breathe until after Marcus passed completely through the wall.  Then his exhale gave it away.  He had to agree with Tank, it was an amazing sight.  Then he heard the scream down the hall!

"We gotta stay here and help Proton, right?  We can't just vanish on him do check out something else, what if he needs our help."  The questions were as much for himself to answer as they were for Tank.

Jonn Leaned against the door.  "Proton!  Can you hear me!  Can you open the door from in there!"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 8, 2004)

-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

The guard starts to follow James, though shortly before he got on the elevator, the guard places his hand to his earpiece, listening to something being said.  As the elevator doors began to close, James saw the guard push open the door to the stairwell and disappear through it.

The trip to the fifth floor is a quick one, as there are not many visitors in the hospital at this time of day.  As James emerged from the elevator, he notices nothing amiss at first.  This particular unit is devoted solely to patients who were comatose, so the atmosphere was already quiet.  There was no one at the nurse’s desk that James could see.  It was only when he got to Amelia’s room that he noticed something was very wrong.  The bed was empty, though someone had taken the top sheet and blanket.  Propped against one wall, James would recognize one of the nurses.  She was been an elderly woman, who had treated the patients very kindly.  Her eyes stared blankly at him with an expression of mixed surprise and horror, and her forehead was marred with a single hole.  Blood trickled down her face, staining her nurse’s uniform.



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

“Of course you won’t,” the young man said in a condescending voice.  “I have tired of this game.”  Dark blue flames exploded around him and he unceremoniously dropped the child.  He took off, going through the ceiling of the train car.  Black Star could hear the sound of gunshots outside.



-Marcus Stevens
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

“Well, that is an impossibility, because I have been here for the last…” Shannon paused, and checked her watch, “…twenty minutes.  As for what’s going on, some rude individual hit me over the head and locked me in here.”  She reached up and brushed her bangs aside, revealing a rather painful-looking bump on her forehead.  When Proton looked, he would see that she did not have a name badge.



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 2, 2003

As Cloud watched, her mother paused in her work, thinking.  “Honey,” she said at last.  “That is a question for your father to answer.  He could tell you better than I could.”  She sighed, and began placing food into the refrigerator.  “He is probably going to work from his study tomorrow.  Perhaps then would be a good time to talk with him about it.”



-Jonn Birkey
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Tank started to answer, but his words we cut off by a loud clanging noise.  It was coming from the same door that they had heard the shouting behind, just a few seconds before.  

CLANG!  CLANG!  CLANG!

“Dude!” Tank said by way of warning, but Jonn saw what he was trying to direct his attention to.  The door down the hall was beginning to bulge outward in places, as if it was being hit hard.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 8, 2004)

"Let's get you back to your mother, little one," Black Star says, picking up the child and making sure she wasn't hurt. She let her created wall drop, feeling a little queesy at having pushed her powers so much. She kept the field about the girl so her mother might realize she had not recklessly endangered the child. With an attempted reassuring smile, she returns the girl to her mother.

"Everyone, please, hurry outside and to the safety of the police officers outside," she says calmly, leading the way to make sure the man with the strange amulet wasn't lying in wait or in a position to endanger the hostages. She'll only follow and try to stop him if he remains in the area after the hostages are to safety.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 8, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 4/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> ...




For one moment, James' mind went utterly and totally blank. Then he snarled, deep in his throat.

"No. You're not going to get away with this. I'm going to find you, and rip you apart with my bare hands!"

James moved over to the unfortunate nurse and touched her skin.
_If she's still warm, this didn't happen long ago; if she's cold..well, so's the trail. Either way, what do I do now?! Wait..if they're killing people, they couldn't just take her out the front door. Maybe...the stairs? So, that guard..did he know something?_

James bolted for the stairwell, looking up and down to see if he could spot the security guard or anyone else on the stairs. His mind raced, trying to remember if there was a helipad on the roof of the hospital..and whether there was an underground car park the stairs could go to. James hesitated on the stairs, torn between up and down, trying to force back the all-consuming rage and guilt long enough to think logically. _They're got to have taken her out somehow, and I overheard that conversation not long ago. They may still be here!_


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 8, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> As Cloud watched, her mother paused in her work, thinking.  “Honey,” she said at last.  “That is a question for your father to answer.  He could tell you better than I could.”  She sighed, and began placing food into the refrigerator.  “He is probably going to work from his study tomorrow.  Perhaps then would be a good time to talk with him about it.”




_I wonder if she even knows,_ Cloud thinks to herself, finding it all somewhat odd.

"Okay," she says, "maybe I will."

Cloud helps her mother finish the cleaning and then excuses herself to go up to her room.  She snags a Coke from the fridge on the way.

She closes the bedroom door behind her and powers up the computer on her cluttered desk.  She had planned to do some more searching on the Academy, but on a whim she decides to do another internet search first.  She brings up Google and types in "Gregory Hansen".

_Probably a bit too common of a name, but you never know until you try._

She scrolls through the search results, looking for anything that might seem relevant.  If unsuccessful, she'll try adding the name of her father's company to the search and possibly even Greenwood Academy.


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, Unhurt*

University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003



			
				Shannon Steele ?? said:
			
		

> “Well, that is an impossibility, because I have been here for the last…” Shannon paused, and checked her watch, “…twenty minutes.  As for what’s going on, some rude individual hit me over the head and locked me in here.”




"I suppose that whoever did that stole your id badge as well, huh?" Marcus asked.  "Stay here, I'll be back for you . . . " Marcus paused for a moment thinking, the continued, "Do you know what could be in here that's caused the lockdown?"

After hearing the reply, Marcus stepped back through the wall to inform Tank and Rumble of what he found out.


----------



## dmcfee (Jul 9, 2004)

*Max Helmdig*

At 7 AM Max get up and gets ready for his appointment.  He goes to Rinea's room and They get into the car and head off to Max's 11 o'clock meeting.  While driving there Max tells her that if anyone asks who she is while at the school she is to say she is Max's sister.  Once they know what is going on at the school they will decide if they should let anyone know Rinea's story.

"Now that that is straight, did you see anything on the TV last night that you have any questions about?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 10, 2004)

-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

“Thank you…” the woman says as the child is placed safely in her arms.  She hugs the child tightly, looking upon Black Star with gratitude and admiration.  Black Star begins to gather the hostages, but the sound of an explosion outside interrupts her from the task.  Black Star would look up in time to see Officer Tanaka fall into a heap, smoke rising from his body.  The boy with the amulet could be seen flying away.



-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

The nurse’s flesh is still warm to the touch, indicating that there might still be hope in rescuing Amelia.  As he races toward the staircase, a sideways glance at the nurse’s station would show another nurse lying upon the ground.  The desk had kept her hidden from James’ eyes when he had first gone into Amelia’s room.

James paused on the landing of the stairwell, trying to think.  To his memory, the hospital did not have a helipad, though it was entirely possible that he had just never been present when one of the helicopters came in.  A few floors below, he could hear the sound of footsteps hurrying on the stairs, and the squawk of a radio.



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 2, 2003

Indeed, Gregory Hansen does seem to be a common name, though Cloud does find one seemingly relevant result.  It was a news article from two years ago from the New York Times.  The title read ‘Rogue Mutants Arrested’.  The article detailed the arrest of a band of mutants responsible for attacks on various prominent anti-mutant political figures.  Hansen is only mentioned briefly as the man responsible for helping to lead the police to the mutants.



-Max Helmdig
Aug 2, 2003
Aynor, South Carolina

The drive to Charleston is an uneventful one, though Rinea does have many questions about a show called ‘The Three Stooges’, that she had watched.  After about an hour of driving, they arrive at the address that they have been given.  It is for an office building, room 607.  It is 10:30 by the time they arrive and manage to park at a parking deck across the street.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 10, 2004)

Watching Cloud considers the story for a long couple minutes.  _That could certainly explain some of the things he said over dinner,_ she thinks.  _He probably knows something about the Academy's program.  But I still don't know what kind of person he is.  Better stick with my gut instinct and be wary for now.  With luck, I'll never see him again._

She had intended to Dreamwalk across the Atlantic later tonight to check out the Academy campus in person.  Mr. Hansen's presence in the house has put her on edge, though, so instead she opens up her messenger program to see which of her friends are online tonight.

Cloud spends the next couple hours messaging with friends and then calls it an early night.  She resolves to speak with Dad tomorrow morning about his work.


----------



## dmcfee (Jul 10, 2004)

*Max Helmdig*

Max and Rinea cross the street, noting the name of the building if there is any.  Then they enter the lobby and check the building directory to see what is listed for room 607.  After getting that information, they head up to the room.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 10, 2004)

"Oh my god, no!" Black Star exclaims, bursting out of the train and flying towards Officer Tanaka, hoping she will be able to heal him.

_If he is still alive and she can heal him, she will focus on that first, then give chase._

_Power:  Heal +7_

"You shall not escape me," she says angrily towards the fleeing mutant, rising quickly into the air.  "I will not permit this to continue."

With that, she flies at maximum speed towards the man at her fastest speed, force field still circling about her, firing off a burst of sparkling energy to blind her foe.

_Attack:  Dazzle +7 (+7 to hit, DC 17 reflex)_


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 10, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 4/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> ...




_'Hmm. Leaving by helicopter seems less likely anyway; it's far more conspicuous. I guess I'll go with my gut and check downstairs...'_

James began bounding down the stairs, leaping across the central stairwell rather than running down each and every step. He kept his eyes open for the guard he knew must be below him, the anger mounting in his chest. 

(OOC: If James finds the guard and no-one else is with him, he's going to try and slam him into the wall, screaming "Where is she?!" If there are other people there too, his actions may be different..)


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Jonn heard the obnoxious noise and turned to see what Tank was staring at.   No doubt about it, that door was gonna blow!  

"Proton!  We are about to have a huge problem out here!"  Jonn looked around the hall to see if any other doors were still open.  

"Well Tank, looks like things are about to get real interesting."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 13, 2004)

-Marcus Stevens
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

“Intruders, probably.  Lockdown always occurs when security is breached,” Shannon said thoughtfully.  Then, her eyes narrowed slightly as she regarded Proton with suspicion.  “Intruders like you!  Just who are you, anyway?”


-Jonn Birkey
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

“Geez, man, what the hell is that?” Tank said, staring at the dents in the metal door.

All of the doors in the hallway appeared to be closed.  As Rumble and Tank looked on, more dents appeared in the door.  After what felt like several hours, something punched through the metal.  It was small, and cast a strange green light.  It appeared to be a gauntlet of some sort.  After a moment, a second gauntlet joined it.  Both hovered in the hallway, emitting a strange humming sound.


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, Unhurt*

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003



			
				Shannon Steele said:
			
		

> “Intruders, probably.  Lockdown always occurs when security is breached,” Shannon said thoughtfully.  Then, her eyes narrowed slightly as she regarded Proton with suspicion.  “Intruders like you!  Just who are you, anyway?”




"Oh, stop it," Marcus said, becoming exasperated.  "I was here for a meeting up on four in . . . about 10 minutes when all these metal doors slammed down.  My friends and I came in to see if we could help.  Stay here, you'll be safer at the moment, I need to check on them and let them know what I found."

With that said, Marcus really does move through the wall to where Rumble and Tank were.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 14, 2004)

-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 3, 2003

Several of Cloud’s friends are online, and she spends a comfortable evening chatting with them.  During the night, she sleeps well, but has the same strange dream periodically.  In the dream, she finds herself lost on a dark wooded path.  Occasionally, she could see the reflection of moonlight off of a pair of eyes; she was being watched intently, but in the darkness she could not see what it was that was watching her. 



-Max Helmdig
Aug 3, 2003
Aynor, South Carolina

As they make their way toward the building, Rinea is quite fascinated with the bustle of the city.  She stops several times to examine items that interested her, including once in the middle of the street to look at an oncoming vehicle.  

The black lettering on the building indicates that it is the Jacob Weatherbee Memorial Building.  After taking a moment to examine the building directory, Max soon realizes that there is no listing for office 607.  Across the room, Rinea had found the elevators, and was pushing the up and down buttons to see what they did.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 14, 2004)

-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

Black soot covered Tanaka’s face, but it did not take her long to ascertain that he was dead.  His eyes were closed, and he looked quite peaceful, despite the violent way in which he met his end.

It does not take Black Star long to catch up with the boy.  She finds him flying over Tokyo, laughing loudly.  He took no notice of her until she attacked.  He gave a yell of surprise and whirled to face her.  Apparently he had managed to shake off the dazzle effect.  “You again?” he said in an irritated voice.

(OOC: Black Star rolled a 19, resulting in a 26 in total.)



-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

Racing down the stairs, James soon caught up with the person he was pursuing.  However, it was not the security guard from the main entrance.  He was a rather portly gentleman, who was leaning against the wall, trying to catch his breath.  When James caught up to him, he looked up in surprise.  “What the hell?”


----------



## Calinon (Jul 14, 2004)

"I shall chase you until you are in jail where you belong," she says angrily.

She cuts loose a blistering ray of cosmic energies towards the boy's chest and neck, trying to strike the amulet about hanging there.

_Powers:  Energy Blast +7 (+7 to attack, pg 138 for attacking objects, pg 114 for size modifiers), Flight and Force Field.  Save a HP in case I need it to re-roll a damage save, and use it on anything that is below 10 on the dice._


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 14, 2004)

Watching Cloud rolls out of bed and opens the blinds to let in the morning sunshine.  As it's summer and she's out of school and unemployed, she has slept in and it's already pushing nine o'clock.

The eyes watching her in the repeating dream will give her something to think about.  Grandfather had told her that dreams occasionally were symbolic and that some spirits were able to impinge upon them.  Following the strange encounter with the child yesterday, Cloud is even more alert to any oddities around her.

Cloud trots downstairs and raids the fridge for a glass of orange juice.  She then decides to see if her father is indeed working from his study today.

<knock knock> (assuming her dad is there)

Cloud pokes her head into the office.  "Hey Dad," she says.  "Got a minute?"

(and assuming he doesn't brush her off)

"Last night's dinner guest got me to wondering just what it is you do at work.  I mean, I hear you talking all the time about paper work and meetings and such, but I guess I don't know much more than that."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 14, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 4/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> Racing down the stairs, James soon caught up with the person he was pursuing.  However, it was not the security guard from the main entrance.  He was a rather portly gentleman, who was leaning against the wall, trying to catch his breath.  When James caught up to him, he looked up in surprise.  “What the hell?”




Confusion appeared on James' face as he almost cannonned into the man.

"Who are you?"

James glanced at the man's hands, seeing if he carried the radio James had heard below him. His eyes narrowed.

"What are you doing here? Have you seen anyone else on these stairs?"

James is fidgeting as he talks, glancing up and down the centre stairwell even as he questions the man, keeping an eye on him and the stairs using his excellent vision.  (Listen +10, Spot +10) James spins to face the man again, his demeanour urgent.

"Has anyone passed you? Maybe a man, or a group of men, perhaps with a girl? Well?!"

James reaches into his pockets, checking to see if he has any objects that might serve as thrown weapons for when he does catch up to the kidnapper (or kidnappers) even as he speaks, multi-tasking as he interrogates the man. _'Probably a group; one to carry Amelia, and at least one to bodyguard the handler. Well, whether it's one or one hundred, they're going to be in for a lifetime of pain when I catch up with them..'_

James doesn't hang around questioning the man for more than a few moments, acutely conscious of how precious time is. If the man just begins stuttering or being equally unhelpful, James pushes past him with a snarl of rage and continues racing down the stairs. If the man gives him directions or information, James listens careful for any ring of falsehood in them (Sense Motive +2) before continuing in what seems to be the most appropriate direction. (Likely down, but maybe not.)


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Jonn's mind panicked as he tried to come up with a way to handle the problem.  He had really never dealt with anyone, or anything, super powered before.  Other than his own abilities.  _Guess I'm in it for real, now._  After a quick look around to make sure no one else was in the area, Jonn started to move forward.
"C'mon, Tank.  Looks like it is up to us to handle these big ol' oven mitts."  

As Jonn slowly got closer he tired to concentrate so he could 'feel' his closest connection to earth, rock or dirt.  He had the eerie feeling things were going to get much worse before they got better.  

All thoughts of his appointment upstairs were absent from his immediate thoughts.


----------



## dmcfee (Jul 15, 2004)

*Max Helmdig*

Figuring that 607 is on the sixth floor, Max and Rinea take the elevator to the sixth floor to see if they can locate the room there.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 17, 2004)

Marcus Stevens
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

“Well, what in the world-“ the rest of Shannon’s reply is cut off as Marcus steps through the wall to rejoin Rumble and Tank.  Once there, he notices that both of them have their attention fixed upon something down the hall.  Taking a look, Marcus would see a pair of gauntlets, glowing green and floating in mid air.



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

Black Star lashes out at the amulet, and it appears that she hits it, though it does not break.  The boy simply laughs at her attempt.  “Jail?  Do you really think a jail would be able to hold me, little girl?”

In retaliation, he sent a wave of black fire toward her, though her force field protected her from the blast.  “You would be better off just minding your own business.”



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 3, 2003

“Yes?” Cloud heard her father answer the knock upon the office door.  Opening it, she could see that he was sitting at his desk, looking over some papers.  He looked up at her, and gave her a weary smile.  “Morning, princess.  Sleep well?”

He looked like he had not slept at all the night before.  In fact, Cloud noticed that the clothes he was wearing were the same from the night before.  His hair was disheveled, as if he had run his hand through it a few times too many.  At her comment about his work, he raised his eyebrows and put down the papers that he had been looking at.  “And you want to know more about my work?”


----------



## Calinon (Jul 17, 2004)

"I am Black Star, and I have been battling creatures like you for two millenia.  Your abuse of your powers for evil will stop today.  How the authorities contain you will be up to them," Black Star says.  She glances down towards the ground far below.  "Given our height, I will guess in some sort of spill proof baggy, unless you surrender to me now," she demands.

Without waiting for a response, she brings up a web of black sparkling energy to wrap the flaming man up.

_Snare +7 (+7 to the attack, Reflex save DC 17).  She'll attempt to fasten the web to any structures she can, so she might bind him completely in the future._


----------



## Keia (Jul 17, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5*

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

"Well, I was gonna say, you wouldn't believe what I just saw . . . but I think you'd say the same thing right now," Marcus said to the other two.  

Marcus willed his density to increase . . . and began to shrink.

"Have they done anything yet?" Marcus asked.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 17, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> “Yes?” Cloud heard her father answer the knock upon the office door.  Opening it, she could see that he was sitting at his desk, looking over some papers.  He looked up at her, and gave her a weary smile.  “Morning, princess.  Sleep well?”
> 
> He looked like he had not slept at all the night before.  In fact, Cloud noticed that the clothes he was wearing were the same from the night before.  His hair was disheveled, as if he had run his hand through it a few times too many. At her comment about his work, he raised his eyebrows and put down the papers that he had been looking at.  “And you want to know more about my work?”





Cloud lets herself in and takes a seat on a clear spot on the edge of his desk.  "I slept fine, thanks," she says.  "Apparently a lot better than you did."

She glances casually at the some of the papers on his desk making a point not to be too nosey.

"Anyway, yeah I was kinda wondering more about what you do.  And judging by the way you look this morning, it's for no other reason than to make sure I get into a different line of work."  She gives him a playful smile to let him know she is just teasing.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 17, 2004)

-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

The security guard is not carrying the radio, but James can see that it is clipped to his belt.  For the moment, it is silent as the man struggles to catch his breath.  Clearly he has been doing more exercise than he had been used to.

“No one’s passed me,” he panted.  “And you need to go to the nearest waiting area.  They’re clearing the hallways.”  From what James can tell, the portly guard is telling the truth.



Jonn Birkey & Marcus Stevens
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

As Rumble and Tank began to make their way toward the apparent threat, the gauntlets began floating toward them quickly.  They parted about ten feet from them, each gauntlet remaining close to one wall.

The closest connection Jonn could feel was about thirty below him.



-Max Helmdig
Aug 3, 2003
Aynor, South Carolina

They went up to the sixth floor, and found the office that they were looking for; it was the fourth door on the left.  The door was closed, but there was a sign hung upon it.  In neat lettering, it read: “Greenwood Academy, Applicants welcome.”


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 17, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 4/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> ...




James feels the hairs on the back of his neck rise. 
"Why? What's happened?"
_'This has to be connected to Amelia. It's too coincidental not to be.'_

(OOC: Hopefully, the reason for clearing the hospital will give James a place to focus his search. If it doesn't, he'll continue down the stairs.)


----------



## dmcfee (Jul 19, 2004)

*Max Helmdig*

We go through the door, approach whoever is there to welcome people, show them the invitation and introduce ourselves.


----------



## Keia (Jul 19, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5*

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003



			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Marcus willed his density to increase . . . and began to shrink.  "Have they done anything yet?" Marcus asked.




Marcus stopped in mid-density change and returned to intangibility.  Stepping half way back through the wall he asked, "Ms Steele, know anything about a glowing green pair of floating gauntlets?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 21, 2004)

-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

The young man growled softly as he found himself wrapped in the black webbing.  Finding himself unable to move, he pushed his hands toward Black Star, sending a fireball of blue flame hurtling toward Black Star.  She is hit squarely in the chest, and the force of the hit knocked the breath out of her.

(OOC: Black Star has been injured by the Energy Blast; she as at –1 on Damage saves.  The webbing is now fastened to a nearby skyscraper.)



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 3, 2003

The papers on her father desk appeared to be dossiers of some sort.  At a glance, they contained headshots, and files.  The one on top was a file belonging to a young lady by the name of Shannon Steele, who was apparently born in Dublin, Ireland.  She briefly saw a section labeled ‘Powers’, though before she could read more, her father closed the folder.

“Honey, I thought you knew.  I work for the government, the census bureau.  Nothing exciting, I’m afraid, but it pays the bills.”  Her father answered smoothly enough, but something rang false about his words.  “Why do you ask?”



-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

“Reports are varied, but someone’s going around the hospital with a gun.”  The guard replied briskly.  “Now, if you’ll come with me, I’ll show you to the waiting area.  We should have this cleared up shortly.”



-Max Helmdig
Aug 3, 2003
Aynor, South Carolina

“Ah, Mr. Helmdig, I presume?  Welcome!  And I see you have brought a guest,” he is greeted at the door by a middle-aged man, with short brown hair, and green eyes.  He gives Max a friendly smile, offering him a hand.  “My name is Christopher Bell.  I am the recruiter for Greenwood Academy.  Please!  Come in, have a seat.  May I get you some refreshments?”


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Rumble moved forward at a steady pace.  "What do you think, Tank?  Any ideas what these things are?"

As he walked he began to concentrate so that he would be able to pull rock and ruble to him if things turned bad.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 21, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 4/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> “Reports are varied, but someone’s going around the hospital with a gun.”  The guard replied briskly.  “Now, if you’ll come with me, I’ll show you to the waiting area.  We should have this cleared up shortly.”




_'A gun? I'd be very surprised if there were *two* people running around here with firearms. Looks like I gave him too much credit, though; I expected him to try and leave as unobtrusively as possible, not run around waving a gun..'_

"Cleared up? How, exactly, are you going to 'clear it up'?" James' question is scathing, but he bites back whatever he was going to say next and continues in a more civil tone.
"I was just looking for the person in question; they've killed two nurses upstairs. Look, I've had training in dealing with armed individuals, and I should be able to help. Where was this individual last reported to be? And where did they seem to be headed?"

Beneath the surface, the rage boils in James, seeking an outlet, someone to blame for what had happened. _'Well, the guy can count himself lucky; he's already in a hospital, so they won't have to carry him far after I'm done with him.'_ James smirks at the dark humour of his thoughts as he waits for the guard to reply.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 21, 2004)

Black Star grits her teeth against the pain.  Fortunately, her mystic immunities protected her from the worst of the blast.  Flying upwards and over the man, she flashes another dazzle attack at him, shooting jets of star marked blackness at his face, and finally coming to a hovering halt above and behind him, focussing on increasing the power of her force field to better protect herself.

_Powers:  Dazzle +7 (Hopefully easier to affect him this time!  Yay!)  Also, spend a hero point to increase the effectiveness of my force field by +2.  That should last until I no longer sustain it or an hour max (if I recall correctly that is  ).  And amazingly, I still haven't tried to physically hurt the fellow._


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 22, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> The papers on her father desk appeared to be dossiers of some sort.  At a glance, they contained headshots, and files.  The one on top was a file belonging to a young lady by the name of Shannon Steele, who was apparently born in Dublin, Ireland.  She briefly saw a section labeled ‘Powers’, though before she could read more, her father closed the folder.
> 
> “Honey, I thought you knew.  I work for the government, the census bureau.  Nothing exciting, I’m afraid, but it pays the bills.”  Her father answered smoothly enough, but something rang false about his words.  “Why do you ask?”





Cloud tries to keep from doing a double take at the word "Powers" in the dossier on her father's desk.  _He's involved with metahumans somehow, which explains a connection with Mr. Hansen._

"Oh, I know you've mentioned the census before," she says.  "But just what in the census?  I can't imagine they've got you staying up all night just to write a report about how many men over age thirty still live with their parents.

"And at dinner last night, there was something about that Mr. Hansen guy that set me on edge a bit.  Can't say just what.  Call it women's intuition, I guess."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 23, 2004)

Marcus Stevens
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Shannon had been pacing on the opposite side of the door when Proton stepped back through.  “A glowing green pair of floating green gauntlets?  Ah….”  She glanced at Proton a moment, before looking away.  “It is possible.  Where did you see these gauntlets?”



Jonn Birkey
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

“I have no idea, man.  I’m not even sure if I can do any damage to them,” Tank said in response.  He drew close enough to one of them, and took a swing.  Easily, the gauntlet avoided the punch, passed Tank and continued floating along the wall.  It paused beside the door that Proton had just passed through.  “Fast little bastards!”

The other gauntlet continued following the wall, drawing closer to Rumble.  Below him, he felt earth and rock shift, but it would take some effort to pull it through the floor to him.



-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

The security guard gave James a look of annoyance, and stood up to his full height.  “The cops have had training in dealing with armed individuals too.  Look, thanks for telling me about the two nurses upstairs, but the last thing we need is more civilian casualties.  Now, come with me, please,” With that, the guard began to descend the flight of stairs.



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

The boy goes still within the black webbing, and for a moment Black Star dared to hope that perhaps he was giving up.  However, a moment later a ball of black fire surrounded him, causing the webbing to melt away.  He gave a cry of triumph that quickly changed to one of surprise when the jet of stars struck him squarely in the face.



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 3, 2003

He gave her a weary smile.  “It’s a relatively new department, princess.  Right now we are dealing primarily with trends in the adolescent population.”

He paused at her words regarding Mr. Hansen, and raised his eyebrows.  “Your mother didn’t care much for him either.  He gets a little overzealous in his work, but he seems to be a decent fellow.”


----------



## Keia (Jul 23, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5*

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> “A glowing green pair of floating green gauntlets?  Ah….”  She glanced at Proton a moment, before looking away.  “It is possible.  Where did you see these gauntlets?”




"Just outside the door, in the hall," Proton said, rather annoyed.  "Lady, we're trying to save people trapped in the building from whatever broke out.  Are you helping or not?"


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 23, 2004)

Cloud gives her father a goofy grin.

"Trends in adolescent population, eh?  Let me guess.  You're studying teen pregnancy rates and Mr. Hansen is from one of those condom companies?  Am I close?"

She hopes that by putting him at ease with some humor she might be able to get him to open up a bit more.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 23, 2004)

Black Star pushes her powers again, lashing out with a stunning blast at the man's back, ready to try to entrap him in a net of energy if he should plumet earthward.

_Energy blast +9S (Extra effort for +2, HP to counter fatigue).  Hopefully a blind man doesn't dodge well.   If by some odd twist of fate I manage to render him unconscious, or unable to fly, I'll try to snare him with my next action to arrest his fall and capture him._


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 23, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 4/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> The security guard gave James a look of annoyance, and stood up to his full height.  “The cops have had training in dealing with armed individuals too.  Look, thanks for telling me about the two nurses upstairs, but the last thing we need is more civilian casualties.  Now, come with me, please,” With that, the guard began to descend the flight of stairs.




Angrily, James stuck out, smashing a sizeable hole in the wall with his fist. (On an average stone wall, James gets 4 pts past it's hardness)

"Does that look like the work of a 'civilian' to you? Now look, I am _not_ having a good day. Don't piss me off any more than I already am. Just tell me, right now, where the armed guy is. Then I can go, break his arm, dislodge a few of his teeth and get rid of his gun, and everyone's happy. If you want to continue being an idiot, then I am going to start getting angry. _Someone_ has taken my sister from upstairs, killing the nurses that were watching her. This _someone_ has an appointment with my boot. The chance of there being _two_ people running around here with guns is slim. Now, I'll make this simple. Tell. Me. Where. He. Is."

James ground out the last words, just barely keeping his temper in check. He glared at the guard from behind his shades, his frustration with the man mounting. The slight stabbing pains behind his eyes, a reminder that he'd been holding onto his state of enhanced combat readiness for some time now, weren't helping his disposition.

(OOC: If the guard continues to be unhelpful, James will move over to him and take his radio. If the guard tries to stop him, he'll hit him at +13, +2S. (i.e., no Strike.) Basically, he wants information..and if the guard won't help, hopefully his radio will.)


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Rumble could feel the earth below him ready to explode as soon as he triggered it.  _This power is amazing!_  He was not sure how easy it would be to make the earth plow through several floors of the building.  He really didn't want to destroy a college building unless he had to, so he kept the earth at a simmer.  Instead he moved slowly around the gauntlet like a boxer sizing up hi opponent.

"Great, we know they're fast but we don't know what they want.  Or even what they are!"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 26, 2004)

Jonn Birkey
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Jonn holds his powers at the ready, watching as the gauntlet moves toward him.  As it gets within five feet of him, it pauses and waves.  Then, it continues past him, before pausing beside the other gauntlet, in front of the metal door that Proton had vanished into.

The first gauntlet formed a fist, before slamming into the metal door, making a loud clanging noise.

“Man, this is just weird…” Tank muttered.

Out of the corner of his eye, Jonn noticed movement from the doorway that the gauntlets had come from.  Turning to look, he saw a blonde guy looking through the hole the gauntlets had made.



Marcus Stevens
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

“Just outside?”  She glanced at her watch, before nodding thoughtfully.  Her green eyes narrowed at his next words though.  “Why sure, I would love to help..  Give me approximately thirty seconds.”

CLANG!  Something impacted the other side of the door.


-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 3, 2003

Mr. Rice laughed at her words.  “Nothing quite like that, princess.”  He picked up his coffee mug and took a sip, before grimacing.  “It’s cold.”  Then, he looked back up at her.  “Really, princess, there’s not much I can tell you about this project.  Just a lot of boring facts and figures.”



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

The attack hits the boy squarely in the back.  Without a word, he begins to plummet to the ground.



-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

It takes a bit more effort than James would have thought, but he is able to punch a hole in the stone wall.  The color drained from the guard’s face as he gives him a wide0eyed look.  “Ground floor.  The human resources entrance.”


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 26, 2004)

Cloud hops up off the desk, figuring that she won't be able to get any more out of her father.

"How 'bout I just assume you're working on some super secret project and working for the census is just your cover," she says, giving him an exaggerated wink.  "Our little secret."  On a whim, she studies his face for reaction.

She pauses at the door before leaving the room.

"Say, do you think you'll be able to get a day or two off to go to that open house with me?  I'm still not sure exactly what the dates or travel arrangements will be, but I can't imagine it'll be for more than a couple days."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 26, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 4/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> It takes a bit more effort than James would have thought, but he is able to punch a hole in the stone wall.  The color drained from the guard’s face as he gives him a wide0eyed look.  “Ground floor.  The human resources entrance.”




"Thank you _ever_ so much." says James, his tone sweetly sarcastic. Then he moves past the guard, continuing his speedy descent down the stairs to the ground floor, headed for the human resources entrance. _'That delay may cost me. Goddamn rent-a-cops!'_

(OOC: James'll try and get to near where the armed person is, moving quietly once he gets close, and will try to find somewhere where he can see the person in question without being observed so that he can assess the situation rather than blindly charging in. He'll similarly try to avoid other hospital guards, etc. that may ask awkward questions. James has Hide +16, Move Silently +16.)


----------



## Keia (Jul 28, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, Unhurt*

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003



			
				Shannon Steele said:
			
		

> “Just outside?”  She glanced at her watch, before nodding thoughtfully.  Her green eyes narrowed at his next words though.  “Why sure, I would love to help..  Give me approximately thirty seconds.”




Marcus was becoming more and more confused by this woman.  _'Thirty seconds ?!? I need information.  People could be getting hurt out there,'_ he thought. _'I should just screw this and get out of here.'_

"Whatever, lady.  You could of just said ya didn't know anything," Marcus replied.  "I'll do my best to stop those gauntlets from hurting anyone."

Marcus phased back through the door, and increased his density to fight the . . . glowing green  gauntlet of doom?  Simultaneously he shrank to his small almost one foot height.  Then it was time to take a swing at the gauntlet.

OOC: 5' adjust.  Change density, Attack Gauntlet (+15 to hit: +8 Base +5 Strength +2 Size; +15 S damage).


----------



## Calinon (Jul 28, 2004)

_



If by some odd twist of fate I manage to render him unconscious, or unable to fly, I'll try to snare him with my next action to arrest his fall and capture him.

Click to expand...


_ 
_OOC:  Still doing that   Oh, and yanking off his dang medallion while I'm doing so would be a grand plan!_


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

_Looks like these things are gonna tear up the place, if nothing else.  Time for some action!_

Rumble braced himself and concentrated on the earth below him, under the building and on the campus around him.  He narrowed down his thoughts and 'scooped up' a large pile of dirt, rocks and grass.  He used his mind to direct the pile to him so that he could encase the gauntlets within it.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 30, 2004)

-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 3, 2003

Though she watches her father’s face closely, there is very little reaction to betray her father’s thoughts.  He smiles wryly at her comment.  “Top secret projects and government conspiracies, is it?  You certainly have a fertile imagination, princess.”

He paused when Cloud asked about the open house, and frowned slightly.  Reaching into his desk, he retrieved a small calendar.  He studied it for a moment, before replying.  “I don’t think that will be a problem.  From what I’ve heard about this place, I want to see it for myself.”



-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

The ground floor is a labyrinth of hallways with linoleum floors, yellow tiled walls, and harsh fluorescent lighting.  James navigates the hallways as best he can, following the signs that directed him toward Human Resources.  After three lefts, a right, and ascending a half-flight of stairs, he arrives upon a brown metal door.  Two security guards are standing in front of the door.  One was a tall female, with long brown hair tied back in a pony tail.  The other was a medium sized man, who looked to be in considerably better shape than his co-worker in the stairwell.  They do not appear to have noticed him yet.



Marcus Stevens
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

“But-“ Once again, Shannon was cut off as Proton stepped through the door.

Once again back in the hallways, Marcus takes a swing at one of the gauntlets.  He hits it, but it does not appear to be damaged from his attack.  It pauses in midair, simply hanging there a moment.

The other gauntlet once again struck the door, inches above Proton’s head.  It succeeds in punching through the door, before moving into the room.



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

The boy is surprisingly light, and easily wrapped up within the black webbing.  He stared up at her with a dazed expression upon his face, and mumbled something incoherently.

As Black Star reached down to retrieve the amulet, she finds that it is missing.  She looked around, but was unable to locate it.  Perhaps it had fallen off when the boy had slumped over?



Jonn Birkey
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Jonn focused his attentions upon the earth and rocks below the building, trying to scoop up some of it to use against the gauntlets.  He felt the dirt and rocks that would be his weapons break through the floor of the first story, then the second story.  He was calling quite a bit of earth to him, so he could only hope that there had been no civilians standing upon the floor where the earth had broken through.


----------



## Keia (Jul 30, 2004)

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Marcus openly gaped at the toughness of the gauntlet.  There wasn't very much that ignored a full hit delivered by him - at least when his density was as high as it was . . . 

He had failed and now the woman was in danger.  Proton flew through the hole created by the gauntlet and looked to attack it again.

OOC: Move (up to 40'); Attack Gauntlet (+15 to hit: +8 Base +5 Strength +2 Size; +15 S damage base -> Total damage DC 30).


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 30, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 4/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> The ground floor is a labyrinth of hallways with linoleum floors, yellow tiled walls, and harsh fluorescent lighting.  James navigates the hallways as best he can, following the signs that directed him toward Human Resources.  After three lefts, a right, and ascending a half-flight of stairs, he arrives upon a brown metal door.  Two security guards are standing in front of the door.  One was a tall female, with long brown hair tied back in a pony tail.  The other was a medium sized man, who looked to be in considerably better shape than his co-worker in the stairwell.  They do not appear to have noticed him yet.




_'Hmn. I can't sneak past them - there's nowhere to go. Dammit...why must this be so complicated?! Right, time to see if they're going to be as 'helpful' as their friend.'_

James straightens and strides steadily towards the two, his gait swift but assured. He walks straight for the door, halting only when the two moved to cut off his progress.

"I take it the armed individual is somewhere behind that door? What's the situation? Any patients or staff with them? Well?"

James fires rapid questions at the two, his impatience clearly showing. As an afterthought, he tersely explains his presence.

"I met one of your colleagues on the stairs. He sent me here after I convinced him I could deal with the troublemaker." James nods at one of the radios the two (presumably) possess. "Contact him if you don't believe me. But don't delay me longer than necessary; time is important here."

_'Let's hope they buy it...and that the other guard's in a mood to be helpful.'_ James eyed up the guards, hoping they wouldn't be tempted into doing anything stupid. The sharp pain behind his eyes was turning into a dull throbbing which grated on what remained of his nerves, and he was having considerable difficulty remaining even vaguely civil.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 30, 2004)

Watching Cloud gives her father a big smile.  "Good," she says.  "I'm glad to hear you'll be able to come along.  I really hope I like the place."

She leaves her father to go finish breakfast and take her morning shower.  Later in the morning, she'll quietly check on her father - to make sure he's either sleeping or still working in his office.  Once the coast is clear, Cloud will silently slip up into the attic with her notes from the previous night in hand.

Cloud knows that her body is quite non-responsive while she is Dreamwalking.  For this reason, she has occasionally used a dark and concealed corner of the attic as a place to hide while she is out and about for a prolonged period of time.

A thin shaft of light cuts through the dusty air of the attic, barely enough to illuminate the maps and notes she has about the Academy from last night's internet searches.  She studies the patterns and landmarks that she'll need to find the place from the air in her Astral form.  

Satisfied, Cloud lays down and makes herself comfortable, padding her head on an old blanket.  She closes her eyes and lets her spirit separate from her body.  She chooses an invisible form and floats effortlessly up through the roof.  Orienting herself off the sun and well-known local landmarks, she takes off at full speed.  By her calculations, it should only take about forty minutes to reach Ireland.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 30, 2004)

Boy in tow in her net of energy, she'll fly down rapidly scanning for the amulet, but the part of her that _is_ Black Star is thinking more along the lines of evil magic.

"I hope I can find it," she says aloud.  "I don't want something like that falling into someone elses hands again."


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Rumble continued to 'pull' the section of earth toward them.  
_I hate blasting through the building like this but I don't know how else to contain these things!_

He watched as the second gauntlet moved towards the room and he hoped that Proton was okay.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 2, 2004)

Marcus Stevens
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Proton flies through the hole that the gauntlet had left behind, and scanned the room.  Shannon was standing right where she had been the last time he had entered the room.  The gauntlet floated in front of her.  He flies forward and lashes out at it, striking it soundly.  A noticeable dent could be seen in the metal, and the gauntlet was now emitting a low humming noise.

“What in the world are you doing?!” Shannon gasped.

Out of the corner of his eye, Proton saw the other gauntlet appear through the hole the first one had made.



-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

The security guards exchange glances, before the guy spoke up.  “And just who did you say you were?  I need to see some identification.”

As he stepped toward James, the female guard remains in front of the door.  She retrieved the radio from her belt, and quietly spoke into it.  “Collins here.  Did anyone send down non-personnel to deal with the situation outside?”



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 3, 2003

“I hope so too, princess,” Her father said with a weary smile.

After eating breakfast and getting cleaned up, Cloud would find that he father was still locked in his study, staring wearily down at several papers which lay upon his desk.  Her mother had left to run errands, and probably would not be back for several hours.

Cloud makes herself comfortable on the attic floor, and takes a few minutes to relax.  The feeling of her spirit separating from her body is disorienting at best, but she was gradually learning to deal with it.  Once she gets her bearings, she sets off.

The land goes speeding past her, and quickly becomes unfamiliar, though she trusts her research to get her to Ireland safely.  Eventually, the land is replaced by ocean, though soon enough she could see land in the distance once again.    

She had just reached the beach when a great shadow passed over her.  Looking up, she could see a great bird flying overhead, though the sun in her eyes kept her from seeing exactly what sort of bird it was.



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

Black Star scanned the city streets, searching for the missing amulet.  However, the streets were crowded with people, complicating matters.  Ultimately, she had no luck in finding the amulet.

After several minutes of search, the boy awoke.  He looked around, and upon realizing that he was trapped in a net and flying high over the ground, he screamed in fear.



Jonn Birkey
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

The earth came toward him, slamming against the stone floor that separated the second and third stories.  It took a considerable amount of extra force to bring the earth up through the floor… through the hole that was made, Rumble could see that the stone of the floor had been reinforced with some sort of metal.


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 3, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 4/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> ...




_'I don't have the time for this! Ah, to hell with it! I've got to get to Amelia!'_ The pain behind his eyes had become a dull throbbing, and the endless obstacles in James's path had finally become more than he could stand. _'I'm kind of sorry I have to do this to a pair of people just doing their job, but...'_ James sighs slightly, and then speaks up. "I didn't say who I was, and as for why I'm qualified to deal with the situation.." James pivots with blinding speed, throwing a powerful high kick at the male guard's head. (All-out attack for 3, giving +16 to hit doing +12S damage. Dodge vs everyone.Defense now 29.)
"...that's why."

(OOC: Personally, I think attacking hospital employees is a stupid idea, but James's is a lot more short tempered and under far more stress than I am.)


----------



## Keia (Aug 3, 2004)

University of Pittsburgh
Science Building - 3rd floor
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003



			
				Shannon said:
			
		

> “What in the world are you doing?!” Shannon gasped.




"Stopping the floating, glowing, green gauntlets that can punch through walls!" Marcus replied.  Based on her tone, Marcus does hesitate before attacking again to see if she has anything else to add.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 3, 2004)

"Be silent!" Black Star scolds the boy.  "And still, unless you wish to fall," she adds warningly, though she has no interest in dropping him.  Flying upwards, she'll find a nice, high, abandoned rooftop and set him down, keeping him bound.

"You have much to answer for.  Your actions have cost at least one good man his life.  Where is the amulet?" she demands of him.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 4, 2004)

Watching Cloud watches the bird for a moment with interest.  _Spirit, perhaps?_

She decides to continue on in search of the school.  Should the bird react as if it sees her - or if it's capable of following her incredible speed - Cloud will slow down at attempt to hail the bird in a very polite manner.


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Rumble grimaced slightly at the size of the hole in the floor and the clear path it took through all the previous floors.  _Oooo, that's gonna make someone mad._

With the mass of earth in front of him, Rumble directed it at the Gauntlet outside of the room, floating at the door.  His thought were clear that he was directing the earth to encase the gauntlet.  With any luck this would contain it and stop it's progress.

"Tank!  Can you grab the one that got into the room?  Knock it down or hold it or something?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 7, 2004)

-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

The kick strikes the guard squarely in the forehead.  Without a word, he falls to the floor, unmoving.

The other guard watches as her partner is knocked out with a single kick, before once again speaking into her radio.  “We’ve got another assailant at the HR entrance!  Steve’s down!”  She did not move from her position in front of the door, and raised her free hand in a defensive gesture.  She then spoke to James.  “There’re cops right outside this door.  You’re not going anywhere.”



-Jon Birkey
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

“I’m on it,” Tank replied.  Stalking up to the door, he placed his hands in the hole that the gauntlet had made.  He pulled, the muscles in his arms straining.  Rumble could see the metal of the door bowing outward with a groan.  “Gotta get in there first…. Damn, what’s this door made of?”

As Tank worked on creating an opening, the gauntlet moved toward the hole that the other one had created.  However, its movement was impeded when it became encased in layer upon layer of rock and earth.



-Marcus Stevens
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

“Scriosa dia!”  Shannon said out loud.  Though the language is unfamiliar to Proton, it is clear that she had said something unrepeatable.  She grabbed the gauntlet out of midair, and set it on the table.  She flipped a switch that Proton had not noticed before, and the gauntlet seemed to open up, revealing a colorful array of wires and circuitry.  “hopefully the sensors were not damaged,” she muttered.

Behind him, Proton heard Tank talking loudly, followed shortly by the sound of groaning metal.



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

At Black Star’s warning, the boy becomes as still as death.  He stares up at her with wide, terror-filled eyes as she set him down.  He is silent for a long moment, until he figures out that, even though she had told him to be silent, she expected an answer.  “A-amulet?  What amulet?”



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 3, 2003

Indeed, the bird seem to match Cloud’s speed, flying overhead with slow, almost lazy flapping of the wings.  When she slows down, the bird will move ahead, and then circle back, bringing it lower toward the earth.  At last, she could see that the bird was a great raven.


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 7, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 4/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> ...




James glares at the woman, the rage freely evident again. Angrily, he smashes his fist into the wall as he did upstairs, not caring how much damage he does to it. "Why is it you people keep standing in my way?! My sister has been kidnapped and I *will* find those responsible. If you continue to obstruct me then I will deal with you as I will deal with them. Now move aside, or you will be moved."

As he speaks, James moves towards the woman, stopping directly in front of her. "This is your only chance. Let me past so that I can deal with the armed individual and find my sister. I don't want to hurt you, but I will not let you stand in my way. I have to find her!" James's voice cracks slightly on the last words, and for a moment the fear driving the anger is visible. However, he regains control quickly, and says nothing about his lapse. _'Damn damn damn damn damn! Why do I have to deal with these idiots?! Amelia could be in danger even now, or worse, being moved somewhere else! I have to get to her!'_


----------



## Calinon (Aug 7, 2004)

Unsure of whether or not the boy is speaking the truth or it is just a ruse to be released, Black Star is left with little choice.

"You wore an amulet, and demonstrated many metahuman abilities.  While it was on you held many people hostage, badly injured several and killed a police officer before I could stop you," she says flatly.  "Since you cannot tell me what happened to the amulet you wore, we will return to the subway station this all started at so the police can deal with you.  You have much to answer for," she says with little remorse, the death of the officer still fresh in her mind.

Quickly, she again weaves an ensnaring net to carry the boy, lifting off the ground and pulling him into the air with some effort.  "Remain still.  The flight will not take long."


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 9, 2004)

Watching Cloud slows to allow the raven to approach within a reasonable distance.  _Definitely a spirit if it can travel so fast...and see my invisible form._

"Hail great Raven," she calls out in the telepathic manner of Dreamwalkers.  "I am Watching Cloud Rice of the Pe'kiki'kune tribe of Menominee."


(ooc - When Cloud is in Astral form, she generally stays invisible.  When visible, or to those who can see spirits, she typically wears traditional Menominee attire.  In her case, breeches and vest of soft doeskin bleached almost white.  A stylized blue hawk of beads is tooled into it.)


----------



## Keia (Aug 9, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, Unhurt*

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003



			
				Shannon said:
			
		

> “Scriosa dia!”  Shannon said out loud.  “hopefully the sensors were not damaged,” she muttered.




"What?!?" Marcus exclaimed.  Watching Shannon expertly snag the glove out of the air and begin manipulating it, he though that maybe these things weren't dangerous.  

Yelling through the hole, Marcus called out, "Hold up guys - I think the gauntlets aren't the problem.  At least it seems that way to Ms. Steele in here."


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

"Yes!" Rumble let out as quietly as possible.  He didn't want to seem to much of a 'new guy.'  
Then he heard  Proton yell out that gloves were not the problem.

"Well, we have the other one under control."  He looked over at Tank with a big smile on his face.

_If the gloves aren't the problem, I wonder what is?_  "Wait a minute!  Did you say Ms. Steele!  I thought she left?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 12, 2004)

-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

James has no trouble putting his fist through the wall, while uttering his tirade.  However, it did not seem to have the same effect as before.  The guard’s eyes narrowed and she pressed her lips together, not backing down.

“Where’d you come up with that story?  You probably just want to join your partner outside.”  Once James is close enough, she throws a punch.  She manages to hit him squarely in the jaw, and probably would have seriously hurt a person without super powers.  On James, however, it barely leaves a mark.



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

“I could not have done those things.  I do not remember doing those things,” the boy said in reply.  He seemed surprised that Black Star would think that he had done the things she had described, and he spoke with a fierceness of a person who was sure that he was telling the truth.  “I do not have super powers.”



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 3, 2003

As Cloud watches, the raven descends, before landing upon the ground with a flap of its wings.  This close, Cloud becomes even more certain that she is speaking to a spirit, if only because of its size.  Its feathered head was a foot above hers, and it appeared to have a fifteen-foot wingspan.

For a long moment, it regards her, tilting its head to one side, then other.  When it spoke, its voice echoed within her head, an elderly male voice.  “You are but a child.  An outsider, yet you call yourself Menominee.  What business do you have here, girl?”



Marcus Stevens  & Jonn Birkey
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

As Proton watched, Shannon tinkered with the gauntlet, poking at it with a small screwdriver that had previously been tucked behind her ear.  At last, she sighed in relief.  “It appears the only damage was to the exterior armor.  Now, have you seen the other one?”

Then, she heard Jonn’s words, and her eyes narrowed slightly behind her glasses.  “That is highly unlikely, as I have been in this lab for the past-“ she paused and checked her watch, “Twenty two minutes and thirty seconds.”

“Man, this chick is uptight,” Tank muttered, releasing his grip on the door.

Suddenly, Jonn became aware of a loud crackling sound from further down the hall, where he had seen the movement before.  He turned in time to see a ball of energy fly toward him and strike him squarely in the chest.  It felt as if the breath had been knocked out of him.

“I guess you’re supposed to be the heroes, huh?  You’re just a bunch of kids!”  The apparent source of the energy blast was an armored individual.  He was roughly six feet tall, wearing a crimson helmet that obscured all but his mouth and jaw.  The rest of his body was covered in armor of the same color, with some red and yellow lights that flashed intermittently on his wrists, and waist.

(OOC: Jonn is at a –1 to his damage saves, and is stunned for one round)


----------



## Calinon (Aug 12, 2004)

"You were witnessed by many thousands of people, thanks to the news media, and caught live on film.  But if you speak the truth, then the justice system will see its way to exonerating you of guilt," she says simply, rapidly wanting nothing more than to leave the matter of deciding the matter to the police.  "And the fireball you injured me with was not a figment of my imagination," she adds, briefly turning her healing powers upon herself, then upon the boy.  Immediately once she has healed him, she quickly tosses another net about the boy, lifting into the air and flying back to the train station with him in tow.

_OOC:  Assuming he doesn't like... fireball me or anything _


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 12, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 4/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> ...




James growls low in his throat. _'Why do I even bother? Idiots. At least I know the other one is outside..and *you* are in my way!'_
James moves, looking like he's about to try another kick, but at the last moment lashes out with a swift couple of powerful punches.

 [Free Action] Declare Dodge vs female guard.
[Full Action] Rapid Strike on the guard. All-Out Attack for 4. +15/+15 to hit, +12S damage. Defense vs guard 29, vs anyone else 27. If the second attack isn't needed, that's good too.

(If the guard drops, James slips quietly towards the door, opens it slightly, and peeks out, using Hide and Move Silently again. If she doesn't...well, then it's her move..)


----------



## Keia (Aug 12, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, Unhurt*

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003



			
				Shannon Steele said:
			
		

> “It appears the only damage was to the exterior armor.  Now, have you seen the other one?”  Then, she heard Jonn’s words, and her eyes narrowed slightly behind her glasses.  “That is highly unlikely, as I have been in this lab for the past-“ she paused and checked her watch, “Twenty two minutes and thirty seconds.”




"Lady, that's what I tried to tell you when I got in here, remember, bump on the head, someone looked just like you?" Marcus asked. "Someone else was handling the other gauntlet,  it's probably in the hallway . . .

As the hallway lights up from the energy blast to Jonn, Marcus paused in mid-sentence.

" - though you may not want to go out there right now," Marcus said, "Anyone or anything else we should be concerned about?"

Marcus flew back through the hole and looked for who shot Jonn.

OOC: Dodge vs. opponent.  Defense is 29 = 23 base + 2 dodge + 4 size and 10 ranks of Protection.


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 12, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Jonn turned just in time to see the energy blast that struck him and knocked him to the ground.

He was instantly angry, embarrassed and humbled as he saw the smoke rising from his chest.  

Then he looked up and saw the armored man moving towards him.  

_GULP!_

Rumble _reached_ for the ground below him and did everything he could to pull a wall of earth up through the opening in the floor.

"Guys, we've got company!"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 18, 2004)

-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

The boy becomes even paler as Black Star speaks of the news media, and actually recoils when she reaches out to heal him.  “I injured you?”  He bit his lower lip, terror filling his brown eyes.  “I am sorry!  I do not remember doing this!”

As she wraps still more netting around him, he makes no attempt to struggle or escape, though he is trembling.  He does not protest as they take flight, though as Black Star looks down, she could see that he was crying softly.



-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

The guard moved to block the kick that she thought was coming, the series of punches catching her off guard.  The first blow causes her to take a step back; the second one causes her to crumble to the ground in a heap.

Slowly, James opens the door slightly and takes a look outside.  The first thing he sees is an African American gentleman, dressed in a police officer’s uniform.  His gun was drawn and aimed directly at James.  “Freeze,” the cop growled.

James could see at least one other police officer standing near the door, also with a gun raised.

Beyond them, the scene was chaotic.  James could see at least three people lying on the ground, and an ambulance, blocked in by four police cars.



Marcus Stevens 
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Marcus flew into the hallway through the hole created by the gauntlet, and had no trouble seeing whom it was who shot Jonn.  The seven foot tall guy dressed in red armor probably the one who started the fight, though as Marcus watched, two others stepped into the hallway: a pale kid dressed as a Goth, and a guy with long green hair, dressed in sagging jeans and a torn tee shirt.  The newcomers were not nearly as imposing as the armored guy; in fact, Marcus was pretty sure that the Goth kid had been in some of his classes.

Behind him, Marcus heard Shannon shout.  “Could you at least let me OUT of this room?!”



Jonn Birkey
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Jonn watched helplessly as the Goth kid and the green-haired kid emerged into the hallway, and as the red-armored guy took a few steps closer.  He tried to call the earth to him, tried to speak, but he seemed to be too frazzled from the injury to do anything.  In fact, out of the corner of his eye he saw his neat little ball of dirt fall into a heap onto the floor, the gauntlet it had imprisoned clattering to one side.

Tank strode forward, planting himself between Rumble and the three troublemakers.  “That wasn’t cool, man.”

“Move or you’ll get more of the same!” The armored guy snarled.  He raised his left hand, and Rumble saw that, instead of a hand, the guy seemed to have a laser cannon at the end of his wrist.


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 18, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 4/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> ...




James finishes opening the door and steps out, hands away from his sides. He moves to stand facing the cop, speaking as he does. "Look, you idiot, I'm on your side! Put that thing away!" As the cop's weapon doesn't waver (OOC: I assume that's not going to convince him..wonder why?   ), James's hand flashes out at exceptional speed, trying to take the gun from the policeman! 

OOC: Disarm on the cop with an attack bonus of +13. HP to re-roll a result below 10 on the die since I assume I can't say 'HP to re-roll if I fail'. 


If James gets the gun...
James holds the cop's gun by the barrel for a moment, just looking at the man, his exceptional vision also keeping a wary eye on the second policeman."See? If I wanted to hurt you, we wouldn't be having this conversation. I'm trying to help you, and you people just refuse to believe me! I can get this guy for you if you'll just stop obstructing me!" With that, James hands the gun back to the cop. "Now, can we quit with all the gun-waving and macho posturing? It's really starting to grate on my nerves."

If James doesn't get the gun...
James sighs slightly as the cop retains hold of his weapon. "Well, you're really not going to listen to me after that. Guess we have to do this the hard way." With that, James falls into a defensive stance between the two policemen, waiting for their inevitable attack. 

 (OOC: Either way, I get the feeling that this encounter will follow the pattern established by James's attempts at 'diplomacy' so far and crash and burn like a lead balloon..  )


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 19, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> As Cloud watches, the raven descends, before landing upon the ground with a flap of its wings.  This close, Cloud becomes even more certain that she is speaking to a spirit, if only because of its size.  Its feathered head was a foot above hers, and it appeared to have a fifteen-foot wingspan.
> 
> For a long moment, it regards her, tilting its head to one side, then other.  When it spoke, its voice echoed within her head, an elderly male voice.  “You are but a child.  An outsider, yet you call yourself Menominee.  What business do you have here, girl?”




Cloud bristles slightly at the raven's tone, but suspects that it might be testing her.  She keeps the tone of her response neutral and respectful.

"As a fully recognized adult of the Menominee people, I would be remiss in speaking openly of my business with a stranger.  Now, share your name and you will be less of a stranger...and perhaps then I will explain my business."


----------



## Calinon (Aug 19, 2004)

Black Star sighs inwardly as she flies the boy, who more and more seems to have been taken control of and used than he was actually evil, back to the police at the train station.  He would be safer in the hands of the authorities, she decided, than wandering the streets where vigilantes may take him.  She would at least be able to speak with the police, and try her best to tell them of the amulet and its probable affect, though without any evidence, it wouldn't be easy.

She quickly flies down to the ground once in sight of the police at the train station, going towards the first policeman she perceives is in authority.


----------



## Keia (Aug 24, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, Unhurt*

Math and Sciences Building - 3rd Floor
University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003



			
				Shannon Steele said:
			
		

> Behind him, Marcus heard Shannon shout.  “Could you at least let me OUT of this room?!”




"Sorry, crazy people in armor are firing on my friends - get to ya in a second," Marcus replied.  Looking at Jonn down on the ground, Marcus asked, "Hey, can you get that door open for her?"



			
				Armor Guy said:
			
		

> “Move or you’ll get more of the same!” The armored guy snarled.




"Don't suppose you guys are campus security, huh?" Marcus asked, hotly.

If the trio are something other than security of some kind, Marcus will blast the armored guy.

OOC: Ranged Attack +17 [+13 Base +4 Size], 8S Energy Blast (Damage DC 23), Defense of 28 = 23 base + 1 dodge vs. all + 4 size and 10 ranks of Protection.


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 25, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Jonn shook his head and stood up.  He kept Tank between himself and the three weirdos who shot at him. _That guy has a laser gun for an arm!!_  As he stood he saw Proton fly past him.

"Yeah.  Sure.  I can get the door."  _Great.  Now these guys think I'm a looser that can't hack it._  Jonn moved to the door and checked to see if it could be opened normally.  If not, he used his powers to force the dirt from the gauntlet to pry the opening open even more.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 31, 2004)

-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

James’ hand flashes out, easily snatching the officer’s gun from his hand.  A look of surprise flashes upon his face, as he suddenly finds himself disarmed.  He appears to be even more surprised when James simply hands the weapon back to him.  “What the hell…?”

Suddenly, the door is opened wider, and James sees that there are two more officers, who had been hidden by the door before.  However, his attention is drawn to the ambulance when the back doors are suddenly thrown open.  Yet another officer who had been standing near the police cruiser jumps and starts to draw his weapon.  However, before he could do so, a loud shot rang out, and the officer crumbled to the ground.  It was then that James saw the gunman.  He was about 5’6, with long brown hair and eyes hidden behind dark sunglasses.  He was dressed all in a black shirt, black slacks, and heavy black boots; the outfit was completed by a long black leather trench coat.  In both hands he held a gun.

At this new threat, two of the four officers turned to face the ambulance once more, while a third moved to put himself between James and the unknown assailant.  



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 3, 2003

“An outsider and a child, yet you dare ask me my name?  You claim to be Menominee, but the Menominee teach their children respect,” the great bird ruffled his feathers.  “Very well, Outsider Child, you may call me Raven.  I ask you again, what business do you have here?”



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

When Black Star reached the train station, she saw that the hijacked train had already arrived.  Most of the hostages had been uninjured, and after being interviewed by the police, were released to their loved ones.  Those who had been injured had already been sent to the nearby hospital.

The scene was chaotic, but the officers that were present were trying their best to keep order.  It was clear that one officer in particular was in charge; a stern-looking gentleman who looked to have spent the better part of his life on the police force.  He was in the process of speaking with two very young officers, but upon seeing her, he excuses himself from them and looks up at her.  “You are the one who chased off the hijacker.”  Though he appears to be pleased to see her, there is a deep sadness in his eyes.  “Please accept my thanks.”



Marcus Stevens
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

“Good guess, kid,” the armored guy replied with a snort.  Proton’s shot goes wild, completely missing him.  He smirked and raised the laser cannon to return fire.  He also misses, but Proton was aware of the smell of singed hair; apparently, the armored guy had _barely_ missed.  “Last chance to get out of the way.  I want those gauntlets.”

Tank also moved forward to attack, making a beeline for the goth kid.  He took a swing at him, punching the goth kid squarely in the stomach.  The goth stumbled back a moment, gasping for air.  Then, collecting himself, he rushed forward as if he was going to tackle Tank.  However, just as the kid was supposed to run into him, he simply vanished.  Tank, however, reacted as if he had been hit, stumbling back and nearly losing his footing.



Jonn Birkey
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

The dirt responds to his command.  It takes some effort, but the hole in the door is widened, until it is big enough for a person to squeeze through.  

“My hero,” Shannon said, offering him a bright smile.  She had just finished putting the metal plating back onto the gauntlet.  She pushed a button, and the gauntlet fell open.  After placing her hand into it, it closed with an audible snap, and a low hum.  Out of the corner of his eye, Rumble would be able to see the other gauntlet rise from the floor and fly into the room.  “Thanks!  I think I can finish with the door.  Sounds like you have got a fight out there.”


----------



## Calinon (Aug 31, 2004)

She lowers to the ground with her burden beneath her, touching down beside the boy in her net.

"My name is Black Star," she says with a slight bow.  "I am sorry I could not save the life of your officer.  He had a kind soul," she adds.  

"I chased the metahuman downtown, and managed to defeat him.  During the fight, I realized the amulet he carried was the source of his power, but it vanished when I struck him unconscious."

She carefully describes the amulet to the man, before finally dispelling her net about the boy at her feet.  "When he came to, I questioned him, but he recalls nothing of what he has done.  The powers he so cruelly used are no longer present.  I believe something within the amulet he wore was controlling him and making him act in a way that he normally would not have.  I realize he is the one that was here, but I do not believe his actions were his own.  It may have been the amulet itself, or the amulet may have been a conduit for another meta-human."

"I realize what I say will be hard to accept, especially with injuries and the death of an officer, but I beg you to investigate what I have said before you condemn him for the actions of today," she says quietly.


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 31, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 4/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> ...




_'That ambulance! Amelia has to be in there!'_

Finally given someone to blame for Amelia's disappearance, James doesn't hold back. Dodging around the cops, he heads straight for the man. 
"Hey, punk! Over here!"

 If the man's 30ft or less away..
James darts towards the man, launching a powerful kick at his head!
Half Action: Move up to 30ft until next to the guman.
Half Action: Attack at +13. Damage +12S.
Free Action: Declare Dodge against the gunman. Defense 33 vs him, 31 vs anyone else.
Free Action: Sustain Super-Dexterity.

If the man's more than 30ft away..
James moves towards the man, reaching into his pocket as he goes and hurls a handful of coins and small pieces of metal at him with extreme power and accuracy!
Half Action: Move 30ft towards the man.
Half Action: Ranged attack at +13. Damage +5S.
Free Action: Declare Dodge against the gunman. Defense 33 vs him, 31 vs anyone else.
Free Action: Sustain Super-Dexterity.

(OOC: Either way, saving my HPs for rerolls on saves for the moment.)


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 31, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> “An outsider and a child, yet you dare ask me my name?  You claim to be Menominee, but the Menominee teach their children respect,” the great bird ruffled his feathers.  “Very well, Outsider Child, you may call me Raven.  I ask you again, what business do you have here?”





Cloud tries not to sigh when the spirit continues to call her a child.  She probably is compared to it.  Her grandfather gave her sound advice in how to deal with native spirits - treat them with respect and remember that their way of thinking can be very alien to our own.

She bows her head to the spirit.  "I apologize, Raven.  I meant no disrespect.

"As to my purpose here, I am scouting out a specific location - one that in the physical world is a great distance away.  My intuition tells me that I would be well advised to see this place before traveling there in person.  My grandfather told me that it was wise to heed one's intuition, so I am following the advice of my elders."


----------



## Keia (Sep 2, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, Unhurt*

Math and Sciences Building - 3rd Floor
University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003



			
				Armored Guy said:
			
		

> “Last chance to get out of the way.  I want those gauntlets.”




"Well . . . I was supposed to be in a meeting in a few minutes, but I guess that can wait,"  Marcus replied.  Marcus closed the remaining distance and took a combination swing at armored guy. 

OOC: Move and attack twice (using heroic surge).  Attack:  +17 / +17 to hit, +15 S damage.  Defense: Dodge vs. opponent. Defense is 29 = 23 base + 2 dodge + 4 size and 10 ranks of Protection.


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003


> The dirt responds to his command. It takes some effort, but the hole in the door is widened, until it is big enough for a person to squeeze through.
> 
> “My hero,” Shannon said, offering him a bright smile. She had just finished putting the metal plating back onto the gauntlet. She pushed a button, and the gauntlet fell open. After placing her hand into it, it closed with an audible snap, and a low hum. Out of the corner of his eye, Rumble would be able to see the other gauntlet rise from the floor and fly into the room. “Thanks! I think I can finish with the door. Sounds like you have got a fight out there.”



"Hey, Always happy to help out in a jam!"
Rumble watched the other gauntlet respond to Shannon's commands.  As he moved back toward the fight he asked her a question.  "Any chance you could use those things to lend us a hand?"

After talking with Shannon, Rumble turned back toward his attackers.  After he saw that the green haired kid had not attacked, Rumble decided to try and take him out of the fight before he got into it.  He hurled the mass of dirt and rock directly at the kid with green hair.  _I hate punk kids!_


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 6, 2004)

-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

After the net is dispelled, the boy does little more than sit on the ground, trembling and looking around with wide eyes, as if he was not entirely certain that this was happening.

The police captain listened to Black Star’s story with a grave look upon his face.  When she is done speaking, he closes his eyes, remaining silent for a long time.  At last, he sighed deeply.  “Lt. Tanaka was a good man.  He will be missed by all.  That this boy is not truly to blame will not ease the suffering of Tanaka’s wife.”  Reaching down, he grabbed the boy by the arm and hauled him to his feet.  “Domo arigato gozaimasu, Black Star.  There will be some who will want to exact revenge for Tanaka’s death, and we shall have to protect him from them.  At least until the courts decide what to do with him.”  Officer Himitsu did not look pleased at the thought of protecting the boy.



-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

The gunman turns to look at James as he races forward, a cold smile upon his face.  “The name is Deadshot, kid.”  He raised both of his guns and fired three times.  The first two shots went wide, missing James completely.  The third shot, however, hit James in the shoulder.  A wave of white-hot pain tore through James, but it does not cause him to pause.  He closes the distance between himself and the gunman, but his kick meets nothing but air.

(OOC: James is injured; -1 to all damage saves)



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 3, 2003

The raven nods its head slightly.  “Good child, to follow the advice of your grandfather.  He was a wise man… despite his mistakes.  Yet why is it you go alone, child?  This land has many dangerous spirits.  Powerful spirits.  Do you not fear them?”



Marcus Stevens & Jonn Birkey
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Proton surged forward, both of his punches landing with a resounding metallic CLANG.  The first blow seemed to surprise the armored guy; the second one knocked him back a step.  Though the armored guy had previously been aiming his laser cannon at Marcus, that aim was lost when Marcus attacked; the cannon went off, blowing a hole into the wall.

“Why not?  I have not yet had the opportunity to test the gauntlets’ attack mechanisms,” Shannon replied thoughtfully.  She put the second gauntlet on, before stepping out into the hallway.

The mass of rock and dirt hit the green haired kid squarely in the chest.  With a grunt, he was knocked onto his back.

“Oh man,” Tank muttered, getting to his feet.  He was holding his head as if he had a headache.  Briefly, Rumble noticed an unusual dark aura around Tank’s eyes, made even more disturbing by the fact that the goth kid was now nowhere to be seen.  A moment later, Tank rushed forward, taking a swing at Rumble.  Though he missed, Rumble could feel the rush of air left in the wake of Tank’s fist; if he had landed the punch, it more than likely would have left quite a mark.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 6, 2004)

_His mistakes?_  Cloud wonders what Raven might know about her grandfather that she does not.

"I know that there are dangerous spirits in the world, but I was not aware that this land harbors more than any other.  There are two quotes by which I frequently try to live my life.  The first:  'A life lived in fear is a life half lived.'  The other:  'Let fear and common sense guide your actions.'  At first glance, they might seem contradictory, but I find by trying to act in harmony with both that I tend to get by all right.

"So every time I dreamwalk, I try to use the utmost caution and care.  Should I encounter a foul spirit from which I cannot flee, then I must trust in the teachings of my grandfather and hope that I am prepared to defend myself.

"Clearly, you are wise and know more of this land than I.  Would it be an imposition to ask you to share some of your knowledge?"


----------



## Calinon (Sep 6, 2004)

"Thank you," Black Star says honestly.  "I know you will do all you can to see that justice is preserved.  I am sorry today has taken such ill turns."

Without further words, Black Star launches herself into the air, flying up and away from prying eyes as quickly as possible before returning to her belongings at the train station she had been at so long ago, careful not to be seen transforming back into her normal form.  Anxious to return home and put the events of today behind her, she'll board the next train for home.


----------



## Synchronicity (Sep 6, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 3/5, Status: 0S, 1L, Regenerating (rnd 1)*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> The gunman turns to look at James as he races forward, a cold smile upon his face.  “The name is Deadshot, kid.”  He raised both of his guns and fired three times.  The first two shots went wide, missing James completely.  The third shot, however, hit James in the shoulder.  A wave of white-hot pain tore through James, but it does not cause him to pause.  He closes the distance between himself and the gunman, but his kick meets nothing but air.




James forced the pain aside with his trademark sarcasm as he prepared to attack again.. "'Deadshot?' You missed twice! Looks more like amateur night to me!" With that, James went into a blur of motion, launching a kick at the gunman's ribs, and a punch at his face.

Dodge still vs the gunman.
[Free Action] Spend a Hero Point to improve Defense by 5.
[Free Action] All-Out Attack for 5. Defense /w Dodge and HP 33 vs gunman, 31 vs anyone else.
[Full Action] Rapid Strike the gunman. +16/+16 to hit. Damage +12S.
[Free Action] Sustain Super-Dexterity.
[Not An Action] Regeneration begins to kick in; James heals 1 hit every two rounds. (so I'm guessing he'll fix that 1L next round, on his action?)

_'I'm going to beat you down and wipe that cocky smirk off your face, you kidnapping punk!'_


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 7, 2004)

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003


> “Oh man,” Tank muttered, getting to his feet. He was holding his head as if he had a headache. Briefly, Rumble noticed an unusual dark aura around Tank’s eyes, made even more disturbing by the fact that the goth kid was now nowhere to be seen. A moment later, Tank rushed forward, taking a swing at Rumble. Though he missed, Rumble could feel the rush of air left in the wake of Tank’s fist; if he had landed the punch, it more than likely would have left quite a mark.



_That was way too close!  That guy can hit!_
Rumble stumbled out of the way of Tank's swing.

"Tank!  Man, look I don't know what's going on but I really want to believe you are not in control here, buddy.   Talk to me, man.  Are you all right?"

Jonn did not want to attack Tank, the guy seemed pretty cool.  The fact of the matter was that he didn't seem to have much choice.  Whatever that freaky kid did to Tank was making him fight.  And Jonn was pretty sure he wouldn't handle a punch from Tank well.
As he continued to step away from Tank he threw the clump of earth from the green-haired kid at Tank.


----------



## Keia (Sep 7, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, Unhurt*

_Math and Sciences Building - 3rd Floor
University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003_

"Man, I so did not want to be late for my meeting today," Proton replied, seemingly distracted from the fight itself - though he wasn't in the least.  It was just the way Marcus was, with random thoughts coming to him at the oddest times

Proton tried to keep up with his assault, hoping that Tank and Rumble would handle the other threats.  However, if the green haired one was within 5', Marcus will take a single melee hit on him as well (using Heroic Surge again).

OOC: Move and attack twice (using Rapid Strike). Attack: +15 / +15 to hit, +15 S damage. Defense: Dodge vs. opponent. Defense is 29 = 23 base + 2 dodge + 4 size and 10 ranks of Protection.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 10, 2004)

-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 3, 2003

The Raven fluffs his feathers as Cloud speaks, before replying, “Clearly, child, you have much to learn.”

“As for the spirits of this land, they are a tricky bunch, nothing like the spirits you have heard in your grandfather’s stories.  They seek to create mischief, but sometimes end up doing great harm.  Someone as young and inexperienced as yourself would do well to leave alone any spirit you might find in these lands.”



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

It takes an hour for Black Star to return to her human form; there are people milling about everywhere, particularly members of the press.  Upon hearing that the hero from this afternoon was somewhere in the train station, it seemed that every one was looking for her.

Still, she is able to return to her belongings and transform, before catching a train for an uneventful journey home.



-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

“What makes you think I was aiming at you?” Deadshot asked with a small smile upon his face.  As James moves to attack him, he takes a step back, easily avoiding both blows.  “Speaking of amateurs…”

Deadshot snapped off four more rounds.  Two more missed James by a mile.  Out of the corner of his eye, James sees one of the police officers crumble to the ground.  The other two shots hit him: one in the arm, the other just below the knee.  “Kidnapping?  Oh, I wasn’t going to take your sister anywhere, I just wanted to get your attention.”

(OOC: James heals 1L, but takes 2L more.  He is at a –2 to all damage saves, and is stunned for the next round.)



Marcus Stevens & Jonn Birkey
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Tank’s only response to Rumble was to move forward and take another swing at him.  Rumble is able to jump out of the way; it seemed like Tank was moving a bit sluggishly.  “Hold still, you little creep, so I can pound you,” Tank growled, in a voice that was not his own.

The clump of dirt flies up off of the green-haired kid’s still form, and hits Tank squarely in the stomach.  It looks like it hurt, though Tank appears to shake it off.

Once both gauntlets were attached, Shannon steps out into the hallway; the green glow that had formerly surrounded the gauntlets now encompassed her entire body.  She pointed at the guy in the red armor.  “Hey Red Hawk!  Catch!”  A bolt of energy shot from the gauntlet, but missed their target.  “Hmm… I suppose they need more calibration…”

Both of Proton’s attacks hit solidly, leaving dents in Red Hawk’s armor.  He stumbled back a step, before raising the laser cannon and firing on Proton twice.  Both shots hit; they hurt terribly, but worse yet, they left singed holes in his clothing.  Somehow, the pain does not distract him from the fight.

(Proton has taken 2L.  He made both of his damage saves; he is at –2 for damage saves, but can act normally.)


----------



## Calinon (Sep 10, 2004)

Hoshiko watches the passing cityscape on the train, not really paying attention.  She felt worse and worse about what she had been a part of today; happy about helping the victims on the train, but unable to shake the image of the dead officer.  And she was concerned for the teen she had caught.  She had felt so confident she was doing the right thing in turning him over, but now she wondered if it wasn't the Black Star who was in control then, and not her.  She wondered if she were to do that again, would she turn him over.

_Yes, he is safer with the police than he would be with the police chasing him,_ she finally decided as the train came to a halt at the station.  Putting her backpack on once more, she walked into the station and checked the clock, sighing out loud.  She'd be in trouble for being so late, she knew.

"Nothing to be done about that," she said out loud, then headed out of the station and started through the streets, heading towards home some dozen blocks away.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 10, 2004)

Raven said:
			
		

> “As for the spirits of this land, they are a tricky bunch, nothing like the spirits you have heard in your grandfather’s stories. They seek to create mischief, but sometimes end up doing great harm. Someone as young and inexperienced as yourself would do well to leave alone any spirit you might find in these lands.”




_Great, just what I want to hear before I consider moving here for the next few years of my life._

"I will heed your wisdom, Raven," she says with a polite nod of her head.  "Do you have any other advice to share with me?  If not, I must politely excuse myself to hurry and conclude my business.  I do not wish to remain gone from home too long."


----------



## Synchronicity (Sep 10, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 3/5, Status: 0S, 2L, Stunned, Regenerating (rnd 2 and 3)*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> ...




James staggers back, stunned by the force of the gunshots and losing his focus. His head exploded into pain as the strain of having sustaining his increased reaction time began to tell on him. _Damn! Who IS this guy?!'_  New defense 23 due to inability to sustain Super-Dexterity or declare Dodge this round.
(OOC: Well, it's fairly self-evident what happens on my round...)


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

_Tank!  That punk *has* to be controlling him somehow.  And I have *NO* idea how to get at that kid and not hit Tank!_

Rumble backed away from Tank, headed for the hole in the floor.  Out of the corner of his eye he caught Proton going head to head with _Red Hawk_ and Shannon firing energy at him.  _Does she know this guy?_

As he reached the hole in the floor he used his power to wrap the dirt he had brought up around Tank's head.


----------



## Keia (Sep 13, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, 2 Lethal hits*

_Math and Sciences Building - 3rd Floor
University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003_

Proton adjusted ten feet, moving adjacent to the green haired one, and behind the red bucket of bolts.  Keeping the armored guy between him and the woman with the glowing green gauntlets of doom was a good idea for his health - as he wasn't really certain who she was firing at.  

Proton took another swing at the armored guy, wondering if he ever decided to just give up.  "Ya might was to just give it up," Marcus suggested.  "Would be less trouble in the long run."

OOC: Move and attack Attack: +17 to hit, +15 S damage. Defense: Dodge vs. opponent. Defense is 29 = 23 base + 2 dodge + 4 size and 10 ranks of Protection.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 16, 2004)

-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

The sun was beginning to set as Hoshiko made her way home.  There were ver few people on the street, as most of her neighbors were already sitting down to dinner.  However, as she drew closer to her home, she saw that her neighbor’s children were still outside playing.

“Mai-san!  Mai-san!  Did you see the badguy, Mai-san?” the youngest child, Yori, ran up to her.



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 3, 2003

“Harrumph.  Children, these days. Always in such a rush.  Very well, Outsider Child, go on your errand.  But be quick, lest the spirits of this land notice your wanderings.”  Without another word, Raven took flight.  Though he only flapped his wings a few times, he seemed to travel at an almost impossible speed.  Within seconds, Cloud was alone.



-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

Deadshot took a moment to look James over, before shaking his head.  “I expected more from Professor Maxwell’s pet creation,” he said at last.  He then took a step closer to James, and adjusted his grip on one of his guns, using it to strike James in the temple.  Pain exploded behind James’ eyes as he felt the darkness of unconsciousness closing in on him.



Marcus Stevens & Jonn Birkey
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

“Gotcha!” Tank roared triumphantly, charging forward to try and punch Rumble once more.  The dirt followed Rumble’s commands, moving through the air toward Tank’s head.  Though he tried to get out of the way, he was unsuccessful.  Blinded, Tank stumbled slightly, trying to clear the dirt from his eyes; his attack forgotten.

“Give up to a punk kid like you?  No way!” Red Hawk growled.  He slowly turned to face Proton, though he appeared rather unsteady on his feet.  Proton’s next attack did little to help Red Hawk’s current state.  He stumbled back once more, reaching out to use the wall for support.  “Damned kids…”

Once again, Shannon took a shot at Red Hawk.  This time, the energy beam hit him square in the back, creating an eerie crackling sound.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 16, 2004)

Watching Cloud bows politely and watches as Raven disappears in the distance.  Heeding her own advice, she decides to hurry along and finish what she set out to do.

Cloud quickly gains altitude and begins to search for the geographical landmarks, roads, and cities that she had committed to memory.  Once she has her bearings she will fly quickly toward the Academy, paying a little bit more attention to her surroundings in the Astral.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 16, 2004)

"No, Yori," Mai said, crouching down next to the smaller child with a smile.  "But they shut down the trains so I saw it on the television," Mai said to the youngster.  "I'm pretty lucky I didn't try to get on that train, don't you think?  Though it was pretty neat to see that flying woman on the television," she adds.


----------



## Synchronicity (Sep 16, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 2/5, Status: 0S, 1L, Unconscious, Regenerating (round 5 and 6)*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> Deadshot took a moment to look James over, before shaking his head.  “I expected more from Professor Maxwell’s pet creation,” he said at last.  He then took a step closer to James, and adjusted his grip on one of his guns, using it to strike James in the temple.  Pain exploded behind James’ eyes as he felt the darkness of unconsciousness closing in on him.




_'Maxwell?! How does he...'_ The rest of James's thought was abruptly cut off by the impact of the gun to his temple, but he grimly tried to hang onto consciousness as he slumped to the floor..

OOC: Spend a HP for an immediate recovery check with a total modifier of +7 including bonus from Regeneration. If successful, he'll feign unconsciousness for one round to give his head time to clear (i.e., eliminated Dazed condition).


----------



## Keia (Sep 16, 2004)

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003



			
				Red Hawk said:
			
		

> “Give up to a punk kid like you?  No way!” Red Hawk growled.  “Damned kids…”




"Awwww, now you've gone and hurt my feelings . . . ," Proton replied.  "Okay, not really."

Proton followed up his adjustment with a one-two combination with a haymaker finish (if necessary).

OOC: Attack twice (using Rapid Strike), power attacking for three. Attack: +12 / +12 to hit, +18 S damage. If he's still up, he'll heroic surge for one more, +14 to hit, +18 S Damage.  Defense: Dodge vs. opponent. Defense is 29 = 23 base + 2 dodge + 4 size and 10 ranks of Protection.


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

"C'mon, Tank.  I don't want to do this."  

Rumble backed away from Tank and towards the opening in the floor he had created.  He hope that Tank would free himself or that the goth kid who seemed to be controlling Tank would let him go.  He knew he could not take a solid hot from Tank and hoped if he could coax him into the shaft, the fall would at least slow him down.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 23, 2004)

-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 3, 2003

From this height, Cloud sees very few of the spirits that inhabited the land.  She was able to travel very quickly; ocean soon changed to beach, which was soon replaced by verdant forests and rolling hills.  She occasionally passed small towns, as well as a city, and was able to easily get her bearings as a result of her research.  She continued east and north, until she came at last to a town, which stood at the edge of an ancient forest.  While hovering over the town, she could see the walls of the castle that had been converted into the Greenwood Academy.  It stood upon a hill, surrounded by forest, with only a single road leading up to it.



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

The child regarded Hoshiko with wide brown eyes.  “Very lucky,” she agreed at last.  Then, her eyes lit up upon hearing mention of the flying woman, and she put her hands out as if she too were flying.  “The flying woman!  She stopped the badguy!  Did you get to meet her, Mai-san?”



-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

The darkness closed in around James, but through sheer force of will, he is able to remain conscious.  He finds himself lying upon the ground, disoriented, but alive.  He feels something warm and wet running down his temple, and can only assume that it is blood.  He hears very little that would help him to discern what is going on: the steady flow of traffic in the distance; someone crying softly; some sort of siren, though that could just as easily be the ringing in his ears.  He hears nothing that would indicate what Deadshot was up to.



-Marcus Stevens & Jonn Birkey
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Tank moves toward Rumble slowly, trying to find his foe.  He closes roughly half the distance between the two of them, but then accidentally brushes against the wall.  He turned with reflexes that seemed unnatural considering his size and lashed out, putting his fist through the wall.  He said something, but his words were muffled by the dirt and rock that covered his face.

Shannon was about to take another shot at Red Hawk, but pauses upon seeing what was going on between Rumble and Tank.  “Problems?”

Quickly, Proton moved around Red Hawk, and landed a series of blows.  The first on glanced off his armor, but the second attack hit solidly.  Red Hawk grunted and crumbled to the floor with a loud crash.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 23, 2004)

-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 3, 2003

From this height, Cloud sees very few of the spirits that inhabited the land.  She was able to travel very quickly; ocean soon changed to beach, which was soon replaced by verdant forests and rolling hills.  She occasionally passed small towns, as well as a city, and was able to easily get her bearings as a result of her research.  She continued east and north, until she came at last to a town, which stood at the edge of an ancient forest.  While hovering over the town, she could see the walls of the castle that had been converted into the Greenwood Academy.  It stood upon a hill, surrounded by forest, with only a single road leading up to it.



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

The child regarded Hoshiko with wide brown eyes.  “Very lucky,” she agreed at last.  Then, her eyes lit up upon hearing mention of the flying woman, and she put her hands out as if she too were flying.  “The flying woman!  She stopped the badguy!  Did you get to meet her, Mai-san?”



-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

The darkness closed in around James, but through sheer force of will, he is able to remain conscious.  He finds himself lying upon the ground, disoriented, but alive.  He feels something warm and wet running down his temple, and can only assume that it is blood.  He hears very little that would help him to discern what is going on: the steady flow of traffic in the distance; someone crying softly; some sort of siren, though that could just as easily be the ringing in his ears.  He hears nothing that would indicate what Deadshot was up to.



-Marcus Stevens & Jonn Birkey
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Tank moves toward Rumble slowly, trying to find his foe.  He closes roughly half the distance between the two of them, but then accidentally brushes against the wall.  He turned with reflexes that seemed unnatural considering his size and lashed out, putting his fist through the wall.  He said something, but his words were muffled by the dirt and rock that covered his face.

Shannon was about to take another shot at Red Hawk, but pauses upon seeing what was going on between Rumble and Tank.  “Problems?”

Quickly, Proton moved around Red Hawk, and landed a series of blows.  The first one glanced off his armor, but the second attack hit solidly.  Red Hawk grunted and crumbled to the floor with a loud crash.


----------



## Synchronicity (Sep 23, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 2/5, Status: 0S, 0L*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> The darkness closed in around James, but through sheer force of will, he is able to remain conscious.  He finds himself lying upon the ground, disoriented, but alive.  He feels something warm and wet running down his temple, and can only assume that it is blood.  He hears very little that would help him to discern what is going on: the steady flow of traffic in the distance; someone crying softly; some sort of siren, though that could just as easily be the ringing in his ears.  He hears nothing that would indicate what Deadshot was up to.




_'Dammit. Teach me to get cocky; this guy's good. Really good. Right now, I've got to get Amelia out of here, and away from him; kicking his ass can wait.'_

Cautiously and quietly, James shifts his head slightly so that his exceptional field of vision can scan the surrounding area, wincing slightly at the pain as the gash in his head knits itself together. James focuses against the pain, recovering his 'battlemind' (Activate Super-Dexterity). _'Who's that crying?'_

If he sees Deadshot, he'll wait until the kidnapper isn't looking at him and then move round the side of the ambulance away from Deadshot, intent on slipping into the front of the vehicle and getting into the back of the ambulance from there. (Hide presumably irrelevant due to lack of cover, Move Silently +16) (OOC: If Deadshot is actively menacing somebody (maybe the source of the crying?), James's plans go out the window and he launches himself at the assassin, trying to stop him killing anyone else.)

If he doesn't see Deadshot, James'll move to the back door of the ambulance and listen, hoping to ascertain if the kidnapper is inside.  (Move Silently +16, Listen +10) 

If Deadshot turns out to be standing over him with a gun or similar, James'll attempt to dodge aside, rolling to his feet and going on the defensive. (Dodge vs Deadshot, get up [half action], fight defensively [half action])


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 23, 2004)

Watching Cloud descends to about a hundred feet and flies in a slow loop around the building and grounds.  She's not looking for anything in particular...just trying to get a feel for the layout and possibly the students (if any are around).


----------



## Keia (Sep 23, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, 2 Lethal hits*

_Math and Sciences Building - 3rd Floor
University of Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003_



			
				Shannon Steele said:
			
		

> Shannon was about to take another shot at Red Hawk, but pauses upon seeing what was going on between Rumble and Tank.  “Problems?”




"Naahhh, I think I've got it," Proton said, taking a careful look over the two downed opponents.  If they're still active, Proton will launch another punch their way to put them in la-la land.

Distantly, Marcus started feeling some slight discomfort in his side . . . .


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 26, 2004)

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Rumble moved to a spot on the far side of the hole in the floor from Tank.  He saw Proton and Shannon taking care of the armored guy and he really wanted this to be over with.

"Tank, you have got to snap out of this, man.  C'mon, Tank.  I don't want to fight you."   He really hoped that if this worked Tank would be okay and come back to his senses.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 26, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -Mai Hoshiko






			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Aug. 2, 2003
> Tokyo, Japan
> 
> The child regarded Hoshiko with wide brown eyes. “Very lucky,” she agreed at last. Then, her eyes lit up upon hearing mention of the flying woman, and she put her hands out as if she too were flying. “The flying woman! She stopped the badguy! Did you get to meet her, Mai-san?”





"No, I'm afraid not, little one," Hoshiko says.  "I was a long way from all the excitement, stranded at the train station.  Now, isn't it getting close to you supper time?" she asks.  _And mine,_ she thinks to herself, not really looking forward to the probable lecture from her parents.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 30, 2004)

-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

Daylight seems unusually bright as James opens his eyes and looks around.  He sees Deadshot almost immediately; he is standing over one of the fallen guards, both of his weapons aimed downward.  Deadshot makes no indication that he notices that James is awake, though when James started to move toward the ambulance, he looks up.  “You don’t know when to stay down,” Deadshot said with a trace of a smile on his lips, though not emotion ever touched his eyes.  



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 3, 2003

Slowly, Cloud circled the castle, looking for anything of interest.  The castle itself stood upon a hill, and the verdant forest that surrounded it seemed to press up against the castle’s outer wall.  Past the wall, a manicured lawn and well-tended garden extended about fifty feet, surrounding the keep.  The castle itself was made up of four buildings; the keep, to newer brick buildings, and a small wooden building that stood near the gate.

As Cloud takes a look around, she noticed that no one could be seen on the castle grounds.  It appears the place is completely deserted.



-Marcus Stevens & Jonn Birkey
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

The green haired kid lay curled in a ball near the door that the trio had emerged from.  Red Hawk, too, lie in a heap, and neither stirred as Proton checked them.

Rumble positioned himself behind the hole that he had created, and tried to lure Tank toward him.  However, halfway there Tank paused, standing perfectly still.  A moment later, the goth kid stepped out of Tank as easily as one would step through a doorway.  Tank stumbled a bit, disoriented.  

Quickly, the goth kid looked around, sizing up the situation.  After giving both Rumble and Shannon an appraising look, he moves once more, making his way toward them.



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

“Not yet!  Poppa has not gotten home yet!” Yori explained.  “Momma says he should be home soon, and then we’ll eat.”

From her vantage point, Hoshiko could see her front door open and her mother step outside.  She looked around for a moment, and then upon seeing Hoshiko, she gives her a look that could be read even at a distance.  It was a look that told her that she had best be getting home!


----------



## Synchronicity (Sep 30, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 2/5, Status: Uninjured*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> Daylight seems unusually bright as James opens his eyes and looks around.  He sees Deadshot almost immediately; he is standing over one of the fallen guards, both of his weapons aimed downward.  Deadshot makes no indication that he notices that James is awake, though when James started to move toward the ambulance, he looks up.  “You don’t know when to stay down,” Deadshot said with a trace of a smile on his lips, though not emotion ever touched his eyes.




James didn't reply to the assassin as he completed his movement, reaching the back doors of the ambulance. James quickly swung himself into the ambulance and kicked the doors shut behind him, glancing around the interior to see if there was anyone inside while at the same time snatching up sharp objects and a blanket. James glanced over to see if you could get into the front of the ambulance from the back as well, weighing the advantages of flight over tangling with the marksman outside once more. Meanwhile, he kept his ears pricked, trying to hear Deadshot moving.

(OOC: James is looking for sharp objects like scalpels, etc to use with his Throwing Mastery feat, and a blanket for some kind of impromtu Obscure attack.)


----------



## Keia (Sep 30, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, 2 Lethal hits*

Marcus was satisfied that the two near him were down, he turned down the hallway.  _'The goth kid is back up? Where did he disappear to?'_ Marcus thought.  He closed the distance to Rumble, Tank and Ms. Steele, and fired a shot at the kid.

"Hold it right there, buddy," Proton called out as magnetic burst of energy flew from his hand toward the kid.

OOC: Move 20' toward the others, fire Energy Blast at goth +13 to hit.  Dodge to all (way too paranoid).  Defense is 28 = 23 base + 1 dodge + 4 size and 10 ranks of Protection.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 30, 2004)

Cloud is a little surprised at the lack of people on the Academy grounds.  Even if the students are away for the summer, she'd have at least expected to see some groundskeepers or someone.

She flies in closer and decides to peer through a few windows.  She will not actually enter the building, however.  That smacks just a bit too close to trespassing at the moment for her tastes.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Rumble watched in disbelief as the goth kid appeared out of Tank.  

He dropped the rocks from Tanks head.  Everything was happening so fast, he had to really try not to panic!  He took one step back and planted his feet.  He braced himself and used his power to send the rocks to the back of the goth kid's head.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 1, 2004)

_Oh boy, here we go,_ Hoshiko thinks to herself.  "I've got to go, Yori.  Looks like my supper is ready," she says with a smile and wave to the child, heading into her house for the lecture that is likely to come.  She was well familiar with it, but it didn't make it any more enjoyable.

Stepping inside, she tries to head it off at the pass.  "I got accepted to the school!" she says cheerfully to her mother as she steps past her into the house.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 5, 2004)

-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

The doors slam shut behind James, and he finds himself in the cramped wagon of the ambulance.  Amelia is there, lying upon a gurney.  She looks small, helpless, and very pale, though the latter may be an illusion cast by the white sheet that is covering most of her body.  She is so still that for a moment, it appears that she is dead.  However, after watching for a few seconds, James is able to see her chest gently rising and falling with each breath.  

There are a number of drawers set into the sides of the ambulance, but nothing sharp is lying around on any of the surfaces.  There is a door that leads to the cab, but it is shut.  James does not see any of the medics that may have worked in the ambulance, but a pool of blood on the floor provides an indication of what happened to them.

James cannot hear any sounds of movement, but he does hear Deadshot call out in a long-suffering voice: “I wasn’t planning on harming Amelia, but if you do not come out here in ten seconds, I will be coming in after you.  I would hate to think that your dear sister got caught by a stray bullet just because you had an attack of cowardice.”



-Marcus Stevens & Jonn Birkey
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

The blast of magnetic energy from Proton misses the goth kid entirely, however he is hit both by Rumble’s attack and an energy blast from Shannon’s gauntlets.  He stumbled, before tumbling down the hole in the floor that Rumble had created a few minutes ago.

Tank stumbled a bit, before sinking down onto a pile of debris that Rumble had left behind.  “Man,” he muttered, holding his head in his hands.  “What happened?”



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

Hoshiko managed to make it into the hallway.  Her mother shut the door behind her, and moved to stand in front of her as Hoshiko was taking her shoes off.  “Hoshiko-chan!  Why did you not call?  That mess in the train station went on for five hours, and not a word from you!  I was worried sick!  Where were you?  Why did you not call?”


----------



## Synchronicity (Oct 5, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 2/5, Status: Uninjured*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> ...




For a moment, James just stands there, looking at his sister with sorrow and guilt. Then his mask of anger and unpleasantness returns. _'You threaten me, that's fine. I just kick your ass. You threaten her, and you'll be lucky to leave here with bones intact.'_ James takes a few deep breaths, his expression grim, and turns, putting a hand on the handle of the doors. Suddenly, he kicks out at the hinges of the door, trying to break the door free from the rest of the ambulance. 

If he succeeds in this:
James glances at where Deadshot is as the door breaks, grabs the edge of the door with his other hand (the one not holding the handle) and _races_ from the ambulance at the assassin, holding the door in front of him as some kind of impromptu shield. [HP to help James lift the door, if necessary] IOnce James is within striking distance of Deadshot, he lets the 'shield' fall and attacks swiftly, targeting the weapon the gunman clenches in his right hand!

(OOC: Think that's a couple of rounds of actions there.
 First round: 
[Free action]: Sustain Super-Dex
[Free action]: Declare Dodge vs Deadshot
[Half action]: Aquire makeshift shield
[Half action]: Move towards Deadshot with 'shield' hopefully blunting the impact of his bullets.

Second round:
[Free action]: Super-Dex
[Free action]: Dodge vs Deadshot

Either 1) [Half action]: Continue to move towards Deadshot, if James is not yet within arms reach and then [Half action]: Attack one gun at +13, +12L; 

or 2) [Full action]: All-Out Attack for 2, negating Dodge, and Rapid Strike, attacking the guns at +13, +12L. I don't care which gun is attacked, and I'll keep attacking the same gun until I destroy it.

If James fails to get the door or it's too heavy/unwieldy, he'll just race towards Deadshot Fighting Defensively and try not to get shot, then follow that up with the plans for breaking guns above.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 5, 2004)

Hoshiko looked around, making sure nobody unexpected was around.  "If you saw any of it on the news, you knew I wasn't hurt, mother," she says quietly.  "I had to help the people on the train, and had to catch that boy that hurt those people.  I guess in all the excitement, I forgot to phone," she says with a slight quiver in her voice.  

"And before you say it, I know it was dangerous and I know you don't approve of me using my powers," she says, remembering the far too many arguments she and her mother had over just this subject before.  Combined with what she saw and dealt with today, she struggled to keep crying tears she didn't know were there a short time ago.  "And I saw a good man die and I couldn't do anything to help him," she says, wiping at her eyes briefly.  "And turn in a boy that I don't think knew what he was doing," she adds, blinking at the tears she'd only cry in front of her mother.  "And I don't want to fight with you about it again today."

She kicked her shoes onto the throw rug.  "I need to change clothes," she said, wiping at her eyes again with her sleeve and picking up her pack to go to her room.


----------



## Keia (Oct 5, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, 2 Lethal hits*

Marcus moved to the others and looked down the hole.

"Wow, I didn't think that hole was that big,"  Marcus stated.  He looked to Ms. Steele and asked, "Do you want me to go get him?"

Marcus tried not paying attention to his side, which was hurting more and more.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 11, 2004)

-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 3, 2003

Cloud began to look into windows at random.  Looking through one window on the second floor reveals an empty classroom.  Another window reveals a large computer lab.  One particularly large window on the ground floor looked into a richly appointed day room.  

The keep appeared to be just as deserted as the grounds, and she was just about to move on to one of the brick buildings when she happened to glance in one window on the third floor.  This room held a large table, and it appeared there was some sort of meeting going on.  Standing at the front of the room was a short man who appeared to be addressing the group.  He had thinning black hair and thick wire-rimmed glasses, and was dressed in a tweed jacket and brown pair of pants.  There were four people sitting at the table: a stern-looking black-haired woman; a wiry-looking older man with red hair that stuck out in all directions; the man Cloud recognized as Christopher Bell; and an individual who with violet skin and purple hair.  From where she floated, Cloud could not tell if the latter was male or female.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 11, 2004)

Cloud glances at the group for a moment, but doesn't linger at the window for long.  In spite of being invisible, she feels a bit uncomfortable at the thought of spying or eavesdropping.

_Interesting.  At least I know there are people here,_ she thinks.  _Looks like a staff meeting of some sort._

She will continue on with a quick peek through the windows of the closest brick building.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 13, 2004)

-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

James’ foot impacted against the metal hinge of the door, with a dull thud.  Though he could see where he had damaged it, the door remained attached to the rest of the vehicle.  Deciding to go with Plan B,  he opens the door of the ambulance and rushes toward Deadshot.

Deadshot smiled wryly as James emerged from the ambulance, and fired twice at him.  James could hear the first bullet as it sped past his ear.  The second bullet hit him in the thigh.

(OOC: James spent a half action trying to break the ambulance door, and another half action to move toward Deadshot.  He took 1 L in the process.)



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

For a moment, Hoshiko’s mother appeared torn.  Her expression was one of anger and frustration, but her eyes quickly filled with tears.  The tears were a surprise; Mai-san was known to yell, but Hoshiko had never seen her cry before.  “Go get changed,” she said in a defeated voice, before quickly turning and retreating into the next.



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 3, 2003

None of the people in the meeting room look up as Cloud continues on.  

The first brick building that Cloud inspects turns out to be a dormitory.  Each dorm appeared to be composed of two rooms: a bedroom with two single beds and two dressers, and a living area with two desks and some chairs.  The other brick building was set up exactly as the first.



-Marcus Stevens
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Shannon stepped forward and looked down at the fallen foe.  “I do not think he will be going anywhere,” she said at last, glancing back up at Marcus.  Then, her eyes fell upon the wound at his side.  “My word!”  Carefully making her way around the hole, she bent and looked closely at his wound, without actually touching him.  “You should have that looked at.”

From a few feet away, a faint beeping could be heard coming from the door that Marcus, Jonn and Robbie had come in through.  A moment later, the door opened, revealing two men.  The first one was a short man with long, disheveled blonde hair.  His clothes looked as if he had slept in them.  The second man was impeccably dressed in a suit and tie, with his brown hair neatly combed and a pair of wire-rimmed glasses perched upon his nose. 

Both men stopped upon seeing the disaster area that the hallway had become.

“What is going on here?” the man in the lab coat demanded in a high-pitched voice.  “Ms. Steele!  Explain this at once!”  The other individual merely adjusted his glasses, looking curiously at Marcus, Robbie and Jonn.


----------



## Synchronicity (Oct 15, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 1/5, Status: 0S, 1L, Regenerating [Round 1]*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> ...




James didn't speak as he charged the assassin, the rage on his face words enough. He swung a vicious downwards chop with his hand, aiming to impact the barrel of one of Deadshot's pistols, and then kicked up swiftly with a similar aim.


[Free action]: Dodge vs. Deadshot
[Free action]: Sustain Super-Dexterity
[HP use]: Boost Super-Dexterity by +2, bringing it to +10 total
[Full action]: Rapid Strike Deadshot's pistols, using All-Out Attack for 4, negating Dodge and the extra 2 points of Super-Dexterity. Attacks at +15/+15, +12L. Defense 31, Damage and Reflex saves +17. 

James'll attack a random one of the pistols, and will keep attacking the same pistol until it's destroyed or unusable, at which point he'll target the second one.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 16, 2004)

Proton said:
			
		

> Marcus moved to the others and looked down the hole.
> "Wow, I didn't think that hole was that big,"  Marcus stated.  He looked to Ms. Steele and asked, "Do you want me to go get him?"




"Nah, let him lie for now.  That kid caused plenty of trouble, we can leave him for a minute."

Jonn moved over to check on Tank.  "You okay man?  I had to fight a little dirty to get that kid out of you.  Sorry about that."  He placed a hand on the back of Robbie's shoulder.   He looked op quickly as the two men entered the room and started talking to Shannon.  That was the first time he had noticed how badly Proton had been hurt.  

_We got ourselves thrashed!  I hope we all make it out of here in one piece._ 

Then he membered his interview upstairs!


----------



## Keia (Oct 17, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, 2 Lethal hits*



			
				Rumble said:
			
		

> "Nah, let him lie for now.  That kid caused plenty of trouble, we can leave him for a minute."




"Works fer me,"  Marcus replied.  He turned as the two figures approached out of the elevator.  Marcus kept his head down and stayed out of the conversation.  Instead, he moved to the doorway where the three assailants had arrived from and peered inside.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 19, 2004)

"Looks nice enough," Watching Cloud thinks to herself as she flies up and away from the dormitories.  "Awfully quiet, but I suppose it'll be more active once the school year starts."

She does another loop around the property, looking at the gardens.  If anything catches her eye, she'll take a closer look.

Otherwise...

Watching Cloud closes her eyes and drops out of the Dreamwalk, enduring the brief disorientation associated with her soul returning to her physical body.  She'll dust herself off and sneak back out of the attic.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 19, 2004)

Hoshiko goes and changes as her mother said to, into some comfortable jeans and a shirt.  Shoving the events of today out of her mind, she grabs the papers about the school and takes them down to the dinner table for her parents.

_OOC:  A few days down seems a lot longer than it was don't it? _


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 22, 2004)

-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

Deadshot tsked as James closed the distance and attacked.  Perhaps it was his blind rage, or perhaps Deadshot was able to move out of the way; either way, both of James’ attacks missed the guns.  Then, Deadshot took a step back, aimed, and shot four times.  The first three shots hit, in the stomach, the arm and the hand.  Again, pain tore through James, affecting his concentration.

(James took 3 L, and is stunned for the next round.)




-Marcus Stevens & Jonn Birkey
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

“Er…” Shannon flushed, and began trying to explain the events that had just occurred.  “I was finishing some modifications on the XR project when someone struck me with a blunt object.  I awoke from unconsciousness, and was in the process of calling my gauntlets when these fellows arrived to help.  We had just managed to… ah… open the door when Red Hawk and his associates emerged in the hallway.”

“Hmph.  I knew that man was a menace,” the blond scientist glared down at Red Hawk’s unconscious form.  From where he was standing, Jonn noticed that his namebadge read ‘Dr. Thomas Harlin’.

“No problem, man.  Just glad it worked,” Robbie said with a grin.  “Man, this place is trashed!”

The room appeared to be an office.  There were four desks set up against the walls, and a number of tables.  The place was in shambles; the floor was littered with papers, rocks of varying color, broken glass, bits of machinery.  It looked as if it had been ransacked.

Then, Dr. Harlin turned his attentions on to the other three.  “Thank you for helping to capture Red Hawk.  But who are you?  And how did you gain access to this facility?”



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 3, 2003

The gardens were huge, and obviously carefully maintained.  As she flew over the gardens, she noticed one other person.  Whomever it was knelt over one of the flowerbeds, perhaps pulling weeds.  It was difficult to tell the gender of the person from Cloud’s height, and a wide brimmed hat covered their features.



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

As Hoshiko emerges from her room, she finds her father in the living room.  His attention is divided between his laptop computer and the television, which is covering the train hijacking.  She can hear her mother in the kitchen, putting dinner together.  From the way she was slamming cupboards closed, it was clear that her mood had not lightened from their previous altercation.


OOC Yes, yes it was....)


----------



## Synchronicity (Oct 22, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 0/5, Status: 0S, 3L, Regenerating [round 2]*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> ...




James flinched as the bullets struck him. _'Ow! Damn! OW! OK, this obviously isn't working. That guy's shot me - what, 7 or 8 times - and I haven't landed a blow. I'm way out of my league here. Time for a new plan; Amelia's safety's far more important than taking down this psycho.'_

With an effort of will, James threw off the after-effects of the wounds (OOC: Last Hero Point to remove Stunned condition) and seemed about to attack Deadshot again. But as the kidnapper tensed for his assault, James suddenly darted away and dived back into the ambulance!

OOC: I'm not sure how this pans out in combat rounds, but here's James's plan. He's going to try and get back into the ambulance, pick up Amelia and run away as quickly as he can. He's not got any plan as to where he's going, save that he wants to shake Deadshot, avoid any cops, and then think of what to do next. He's going to keep declaring Dodge against Deadshot and doing his best to avoid the assassin's attacks. Amelia's safety is his top priority, and he's going to ignore any threats or taunts from Deadshot in favour of running away some more.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 23, 2004)

Watching Cloud's curiousity perks up at the sight of someone working in the gardens.  Maintaining her invisibility, she floats back down to ground level and slowly approaches to get a better look at the person.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 23, 2004)

"Hello, father," Hoshiko says to her father, hands full of the papers given to her at her meeting.  "Do you want to see the information on the school?  I'd show mother, but," she says as a particularly loud crash echoes from the kitchen.  "I don't think she's in a mood to look at it."


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003


> Then, Dr. Harlin turned his attentions on to the other three. “Thank you for helping to capture Red Hawk. But who are you? And how did you gain access to this facility?”




Jonn was a little embarrassed at the destruction they had caused.  He was taking it all in from a fresh perspective when he heard one of the men ask a question.

"Oh, uh, well we were just passing by when we heard the commotion and thought we could lend a hand."  He looked nervously at the other two, not sure what their reaction would be.  "Right, guys?"


----------



## Keia (Oct 26, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, 2 Lethal hits*

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003



			
				Jonn said:
			
		

> "Oh, uh, well we were just passing by when we heard the commotion and thought we could lend a hand."  He looked nervously at the other two, not sure what their reaction would be.  "Right, guys?"




"That's right,"  Marcus replied.  "Plus, we were headed to a meeting upstairs . . . which I think we may be a few minutes late for."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 28, 2004)

-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

James feinted, before darting toward the ambulance.  Not a single shot rang out as he jumped into the back of the wagon, scooped up Amelia, and jumped out of the ambulance once more.  As he ran, he caught a brief glimpse of Deadshot; he simply stood there and watched as James escaped.

James made his way along the back of the hospital, unsure of how long he ran before he finally paused.  There was no sign of Deadshot behind him.  Now, he was faced with a new problem: where was he going to go?



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 3, 2003

Invisible, Cloud approaches the person who crouched near the flower gardens.  As she drew nearer, she saw that the person appeared to be a human female  However, her skin was pale green in color,  and her hair was a darker shade of green.  As Cloud watched, the woman sang quietly to herself as she held her hands over the ground.  Before her eyes, violets sprouted and bloomed beneath the woman’s hand.

Once the plant had reached maturity, the woman stopped singing.  She was silent for a moment, before saying at last, “Classes do not begin for another couple of weeks.  You are very early.”



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

Her father flinched as another loud crash echoed from the kitchen.  “She is… in an unusual mood,” he said at last, reaching out to take the papers.  He was silent for several minutes as he looked over the paperwork.  “This school appears very nice.  But I notice there are passport forms.  Just where is this place?”



-Marcus Stevens & Jonn Birkey
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

“Three minutes late, to be precise,” the brown haired gentleman spoke up at last.  “However, I think we can overlook your tardiness, considering the circumstances.  Come, let us allow Dr. Harlin to begin the task of cleaning up.  Proper introductions can be made upstairs in my office.”  As he turned to leave, the building groaned ominously.  He paused, and glanced upward, before adding, “Though perhaps it would be wise to meet in one of the downstairs classrooms instead.  Someplace near a main exit.”


----------



## Synchronicity (Oct 28, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 0/5, Status: Uninjured?*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> ...




_'What the hell?! He's *letting* me go? What's this guy up to?!'_

James limped into an alley and crouched behind some debris as he waited for his body to push out the bullets still lodged in him. Then he checked himself and Amelia over for any kind of device Deadshot might have planted on either of them, some way he might be able to locate them. Finally, James checked over all the information he'd acquired that morning, looking for a phone number for Mr Bell. _'Bell says I helped a friend of his out one time, and he's sympathetic to metahumans. Maybe I can get his help getting Amelia into a different hospital; looks like I won't be able to do it on my own without answering a lot of awkward questions. Dammit! If I see that gunman again I'm going to wipe that smirk off his face..'_


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 28, 2004)

Cloud is startled that the woman can see her in her astral body, but is quickly put at ease by her demeanor.

"Pardon me if I am intruding," Cloud projects telepathically.  "Only yesterday did I learn about this school, and my curiosity got the better of me.

"What you did with that flower...I've never seen anything like it.  It's beautiful.  Are you an instructor here?"


----------



## Keia (Oct 28, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, 2 Lethal hits*

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> “Though perhaps it would be wise to meet in one of the downstairs classrooms instead.  Someplace near a main exit.”




"Yeah, downstairs, main entrance sounds good," Marcus replied.  Marcus shifted his size to normal, then turned in the direction of the door.  He limped slightly as he walked down to the hall, favoring the side that Red Hawk incinerated with his attack.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

"Oooh, yeah.  Sorry about being late, we just couldn't ignore what was going on here."  Jonn was tempted to say something about feeling a need to help but looking around the room he wasn't sure how much help they really were.

"Sure, downstairs then."  He fished his tie out of his pocket and looked at it before shoving it back in.  His outfit was a mess.  The tie would be a wasted effort at this point.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 30, 2004)

"Ummmmm... Ireland?" Hoshiko says.  

"Mr. Bell said I could get a full scholarship because of ummmm..." she said pausing and looking at the television.  "You know... stuff.  Mr. Bell is the recruiter for the school and he said they would even arrange for me to go there for the orientation.  A full scholarship, father!  I wouldn't even get to attend medical school here, maybe not even college at all, but I could study medicine for free at Greenwood!" she says, excitedly, ignoring the further crashing coming from the kitchen.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 2, 2004)

-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

It does not take long for James’ wounds to heal; the blood on his clothes are soon the only indication that he had been injured.  A quick search of himself and his sister yields nothing in way of a tracking device, but James does notice that Amelia is bleeding from her left forearm and her right hand… perhaps from hastily removed IVs.  

Finally, James searches through the papers that he received, and finds the business card the Mr. Bell had given him.  Looking out onto the street, James saw a pay phone.  However, he also noticed that the street seemed oddly devoid of people.



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 3, 2003

The woman sat back upon her heels and tilted her head back, letting the sun shine upon her face.  “Thank you.  No, I am not an instructor as such…” she said with a faint smile.  “Just a gardener.  Tell me, how did you get past the outer gates?”  As she spoke, Cloud noticed that the woman never once looked her way.



-Marcus Stevens & Jonn Birkey
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

The brown haired gentleman led Marcus, Jonn, Robbie and Shannon back to the door that they had come in through, and swiped a keycard to open it.  He paused long enough to pick up a briefcase that had been sitting beside the door, before proceeding down the stairs and into one of the empty classrooms on the first floor.  Once there, he gestured for them to take seats at a table in the front row, as he reached into his briefcase and began retrieving papers. 

“Now,” the man said with a smile.  “I apologize for not introducing myself sooner.  My name is Christopher Bell, and I am the recruiter for Greenwood Academy.  It is a pleasure to meet all of you.”



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan
“Stuff…” her father repeated thoughtfully.    He flipped through the papers for a moment more, before setting them down upon the table.  “Hoshiko-chan, are you certain that you are ready for this?  Medical school is a big responsibility, and studying for it will consume a considerable portion of your time.  Do you think you will be able to juggle your studies and your other responsibilities?”


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 3, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 0/5, Status: Uninjured and paranoid.*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> ...




_'What the..? There is something *really* odd going on here. Firstly, that guy breaks into the hospital and kidnaps Amelia - and he knows who she is, and who I am! Secondly, he beats me up and *doesn't* kill or capture me, but lets me escape; with the person he went to the trouble of kidnapping, no less! Thirdly, it seems awfully convenient that I see a vision or whatever the heck it was of Amelia just in time to learn she's being kidnapped! Someone's playing with me, and I don't like it. And this whole setup seems too convenient; empty street, public phone, number...but it's not like I have another choice. If it is a trap, I'm going to have to spring it and hope for the best.'_

James gently places Amelia down behind some boxes, hiding her from the street. He glances up and around, scanning the alley, street and rooftops for any observers, straining his senses to their limit. Finally, James stands and brushes himself down. He lets go of his 'battle mind' for a moment, and supports himself against the wall until the stabbing head pains subside. Then, he narrows his eyes, and slips into his combat state again. James pops his neck and jogs out of the alley, headed for the payphone. Bell's card is clenched tight in one hand, and there is an expression of intense concentration on James's face as he scans his surroundings intently, trying to keep an eye on all directions at once...

 (OOC: Super-Dexterity is on; Dodge is declared vs. everyone; James is trying to keep alert using his All-Around Sight, Listen +10, Spot +10. He's going to jog to the phone and then call Bell, paying attention half to the call and half to his surroundings. If something goes really wrong, he's going to dodge back into the alley so that he can protect Amelia...)


----------



## Calinon (Nov 3, 2004)

"I managed school and gymnastics," Hoshiko says.  "My marks were always in the top of the class.  I think I can handle it.  Besides, I've always wanted to be a doctor, and you know we couldn't afford it," she adds. "You don't want me to miss a chance like this, do you?" she says, giving her father her best puppy dog eyes look.


----------



## Keia (Nov 3, 2004)

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003



			
				Christopher Bell said:
			
		

> “Now,” the man said with a smile.  “I apologize for not introducing myself sooner.  My name is Christopher Bell, and I am the recruiter for Greenwood Academy.  It is a pleasure to meet all of you.”




"Greenwood Academy . . . never heard of it,"  Marcus replied.  "I guess it's not in the local tri-state area?"


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 3, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> The woman sat back upon her heels and tilted her head back, letting the sun shine upon her face.  “Thank you.  No, I am not an instructor as such…” she said with a faint smile.  “Just a gardener.  Tell me, how did you get past the outer gates?”  As she spoke, Cloud noticed that the woman never once looked her way.





Cloud has the good grace to look embarrassed.  As it's obvious this woman is a metahuman, Cloud decides there's no point in concealing the truth.

"Actually, I hardly even noticed that there were gates," she says.  "And for that matter, I'm not really here, either.  This is just a projection of my spirit.  I hope I'm not breaking any major rule by being here..."


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 6, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Jonn followed the group to the meeting room and sat down.  He looked over at Shannon, wondering briefly why she was still with them.  He let that though go as he listened to Mr. Bell explain things to them.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 9, 2004)

-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

As James makes his way closer to the alley entrance, he sees why the street is so deserted.  The police had set up a barricade several feet to the left of the entrance, clearing the block in front of the hospital main entrance.  There are a few officers standing at the blockade, and a large crowd of onlookers behind it, including the press.  It appears that no one had spotted him yet.  Looking around, James could not see anyone on the rooftops.



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

Mai-san raised an eyebrow at her expression.  “Your mother and I are worried about you.  You have much going on in your life.  This… is different than gymnastics.  Gymnastics you could stop if you wanted to; this appears to be much more difficult.”  He sighed wearily.  “But I do not see a problem in going to see this school of yours.  I will speak with your mother.”



-Marcus Stevens & Jonn Birkey
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Mr. Bell smiled wryly.  “I am afraid not.  Greenwood Academy is actually a small private college in Ireland.”  As he speaks, he pulls a few color-booklets out of his briefcase and gives one to Robbie, Marcus and Jonn.  He does not offer one to Shannon, and she does not ask for one.  “The school has been in operation for only about a century, and we recently decided to expand our curriculum to include metahuman studies… that is, teaching young metahumans how to control their powers.  Are there any questions?”



-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 3, 2003

The woman nods slightly with a thoughtful expression on her face.  “The gates keep out who they are meant to keep out.  I doubt we would be having this conversation if you had noticed them,” she said at last.  “No, my dear, you are not breaking any rules by being here.  In fact, you are not the first to come here to explore.  Tell me, have you found what you are looking for?  Will you be returning in a few weeks?”


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 9, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> The woman nods slightly with a thoughtful expression on her face.  “The gates keep out who they are meant to keep out.  I doubt we would be having this conversation if you had noticed them,” she said at last.  “No, my dear, you are not breaking any rules by being here.  In fact, you are not the first to come here to explore.  Tell me, have you found what you are looking for?  Will you be returning in a few weeks?”




"Well, I only looked around the grounds," she says telepathically.  "Despite my nosiness, I decided to draw the line at actually going inside the buildings.  It looks really nice, though.  I'll be back soon with my family for the open house, when I'll make my final decision.  Somehow, I expect that I'll probably find my way here for the next term.

"What can you tell me about life as a student here?  I'll assume your answer is somewhat biased, but would you recommend it?"  She says this last with a bit of playful humor.


----------



## Calinon (Nov 9, 2004)

"Better do it quick," Hoshiko says as another crash eminates from the kitchen.  "While there's still a kitchen around." 

Hoshiko hops up and bounds upstairs to get away from her mother and to phone Kenji and tell her all about the school.

_OOC:  In case you forgot, Hoshimoro Kenji is her best friend from her background _


----------



## Keia (Nov 9, 2004)

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003




			
				Mr. Bell said:
			
		

> Mr. Bell smiled wryly.  “I am afraid not.  Greenwood Academy is actually a small private college in Ireland.  The school has been in operation for only about a century, and we recently decided to expand our curriculum to include metahuman studies… that is, teaching young metahumans how to control their powers.  Are there any questions?”




"Sure, I have one or two,"  Marcus asked.  "You said you expanded your curriculum . . . what did you originally teach or specialize in?  How much is this gonna cost? And, why us?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 10, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Jonn watched Marcus as he spoke.  He realized he was nodding his head in agreement with Marcus's questions.  He thumbed through the brochures while Mr. Bell answered everything.  He looked over at Shannon and realized she had not literature on the school.  _And this Bell-guy already knew her..._

"I have a question.  How exactly did you find me?  I don't keep a very high profile in either identity."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 13, 2004)

-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 3, 2003

“I am happy to hear that.  I will look forward to seeing you during the term,” the woman replied.  She then paused, giving thought to Cloud’s next question.  “The students here seem rather happy.  The campus is really much larger than it looks, and there is plenty to keep one busy.”  She smiled faintly, before adding,” I have been here but a short time, but the faculty seems very kinds.  I rather like it here.”



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

Her father nodded, a pained expression upon his face.  He watched as Hoshiko raced up the stairs, before reluctantly putting his papers aside and getting up to go into the kitchen.  A moment later, Hoshiko could hear her mother’s shouting.

She picked up her phone, and dialed Kenji’s number.  It rang once, before she heard her friend’s voice on the other end.  “So, how did it go?”  Kenji asked, without even bothering to say hello.  Somehow, her friend always knew when Hoshiko was calling.



Marcus Stevens & Jonn Birkey
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

“We occasionally specialized in a number of degrees, including liberal arts, medicine, education, and engineering.  However, the school has come under new leadership.  The new dean, William Pike, is interested in helping those with special abilities to learn more their powers in a safe environment.  As for the cost, we are willing to offer each of you a full scholarship.”

At Jonn’s question, Mr. Bell paused a moment, considering his words before answering.  “Mr. Pike and I have worked closely with the governments of several countries in order to locate promising students.  Forgive me for sounding cryptic, but you would be surprised how much the government knows about you already.”


----------



## Keia (Nov 14, 2004)

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003



			
				Mr. Bell said:
			
		

> “We occasionally specialized in a number of degrees, including liberal arts, medicine, education, and engineering.  However, the school has come under new leadership.  The new dean, William Pike, is interested in helping those with special abilities to learn more their powers in a safe environment.  As for the cost, we are willing to offer each of you a full scholarship.”




"Free sounds good to me," Marcus replied.  "It's amazing how little pay there is in being a hero."


----------



## Calinon (Nov 17, 2004)

"Psychic much?" Hoshiko jokes in reply.

"Mom's mad as usual after today's little show," Hoshiko sighs. "But at least father is willing to let me go to the school to see it.  If mother doesn't kill him with a pot or something.  It sounds pretty cool though!  They want to do something or other with metahumans; prolly study them or something.  But the school would be free!  I can actually go to medical school!  A few private testing sessions will be worth it!" Hoshiko says excitedly, forgetting her troubles with mother for the moment as she rambles on about the school, where it is, what it looks like and the guy with the illusionary powers that was at the meeting with her.

"Sounds pretty cool, huh?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 17, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

_The Government knows about me and has a file on me?  That's kinda creepy.  I wonder if I could see it.  Nah, this probably isn't the time and place to ask.  Maybe later._

Making an effort to sit up straiter and appear professional, Jonn agreed.  "I can't ever afford a real costume.  Yeah, I'm in.  I mean, Yes, I would be happy to accept your offer. How soon would we be leaving?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 18, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 0/5, Status: Uninjured.*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> As James makes his way closer to the alley entrance, he sees why the street is so deserted.  The police had set up a barricade several feet to the left of the entrance, clearing the block in front of the hospital main entrance.  There are a few officers standing at the blockade, and a large crowd of onlookers behind it, including the press.  It appears that no one had spotted him yet.  Looking around, James could not see anyone on the rooftops.




James sighed and drew back into the alley, crouching by the still form of Amelia. He spoke aloud, to no-one in particular, his voice low and rueful."You know...once, just _once_, I'd like to catch a break. I knew I shouldn't have got out of bed today. Oh well...looks like I'm running out of options." James glanced around the alley, seeking a fire escape or other method by which he could reach the rooftops whilst still taking Amelia with him. _'I figure I've got a little time before the cops start moving...hopefully I can skirt them via the rooftops, and then...well, find a phone while making sure to keep Amelia safe. I'm sure that's going to be nothing but fun. Dammit!'_


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 19, 2004)

Marcus Stevens & Jonn Birkey
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

“Yeah, this school looks pretty good,” Robbie added as he flipped through his brochure.

“I am happy to hear that you are interested, gentlemen,” Mr. Bell said with a smile.  He handed each of them a packet of papers, including passport applications, the college application, and information regarding the open house.  “We will be having an open house in a few weeks, for those students who are undecided about attending.  Students may begin moving onto the campus then, and classes will begin a week afterward.  Are there any other questions?”



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

“Yeah, I guess so,” Kenji replied hesitantly.  “What do you mean, study metahumans?  They’re not going to be performing weird tests or anything like that, are they?  And the school is all the way out in Ireland?  That sounds pretty cool!”


-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

There is indeed a fire escape that leads up to the rooftop, about three stories up.  Though the ladder is several feet off of the ground, James could probably reach it by climbing atop one of the dumpsters in the alley.  But, on the bright side, James had not seen any helicopters, and there was nothing to indicate that there were police on the rooftops.


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 19, 2004)

"Well, thanks for your time," Cloud says.  "The more I see of this place, the more I like it.  Perhaps I'll get a chance to see you again when I'm here for the open house.  So long!"

Cloud waves at the woman, then dissolves into nothingness as her spirit snaps abruptly back to her body.  She sits up, taking a moment to get used to the feel of solid flesh again.  She sneaks back out of the attic and heads downstairs, curious to see if her father is still working in the office or if he finally decided to get some sleep.


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 21, 2004)

*James Dunbar,HP 0/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> -James Dunbar
> New York, New York
> August 2, 2003
> 
> There is indeed a fire escape that leads up to the rooftop, about three stories up.  Though the ladder is several feet off of the ground, James could probably reach it by climbing atop one of the dumpsters in the alley.  But, on the bright side, James had not seen any helicopters, and there was nothing to indicate that there were police on the rooftops.




James grunted slightly as he hoisted Amelia in a fireman's lift and moved up onto one of the dumpsters. He began climbing the ladder, surprised at how little Amelia weighed. _'It's like she's barely there. How much longer can she survive like this?'_ As he reached the top of the ladder, James cautiously poked his head up, scanning the rooftops for any signs of trouble.


----------



## Calinon (Nov 21, 2004)

"I don't think 'wierd tests' are part of the ciriculum," Hoshiko laughs."Probably just some private 'what can you do' things.  I'm willing to go through a few pokes and prods from a doctor or something out of sight of everyone.  Hey, the guy said that the school has non-metahuman students too..." she says suggestively, only somewhat joking.

"And Ireland sounds pretty cool.  It's even like a big castle.  It'd be funny if it was like Hogwart's from Harry Potter!  Plus I'm probably like the only student that will be able to come home on weekends.  Being able to circle the globe in an hour or two is handy, you know.  I just hope father can calm my mother down.  After today, she's cranky as usual over my ... other self.  Like having all these powers is bad or something," groaning and flopping down on her bed.

"I'll sneak over to campus later and bring you the flyer so you can take a peek if you want.  Who knows, you might like it better than your exclusive, expensive, boring old university,” she teases, flipping through her pamphlet again.


----------



## Keia (Nov 30, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, 2 Lethal hits*

Marcus Stevens & Jonn Birkey
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003



			
				Mr. Bell said:
			
		

> “We will be having an open house in a few weeks, for those students who are undecided about attending.  Students may begin moving onto the campus then, and classes will begin a week afterward.  Are there any other questions?”




Marcus looked through the brochure as well, seeing nothing that stood out in his mind as needing resolved right now.  College financing was tough with only one parent, and Marcus wanted to make it easier on his mother - she deserved that much.

"Looks pretty straight forward - sign me up,"  Marcus replied. "Sorry about bleeding on your carpet, Mr Bell.  Guess I should get this looked at."


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 1, 2004)

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Jonn listened as the others discussed joining the school.  He really didn't need to think about it.  He had been trying to find something real to do with his life and even without super powers the trip and school alone would be an adventure for him.

"Oh yeah, I'll be there.  What else do you need from us or need us to do?"  He tried not to sound to anxious.  He did want to get started on arrangements right away.  No need to put off the inevitable.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 2, 2004)

-Watching Cloud Rice
Madison, Wisconsin
Aug. 3, 2003

Cloud feels a sensation of disorientation as she sits up, trying to get used to having a solid form once more.  She found her father in his office, working feverishly on his top-secret project.  Over the next few days, she would see very little of him, as he spends most of his time either at his place of work, or locked in his office.  However, there is little time to worry, as Cloud’s time becomes filled with packing, and other preparations.



-James Dunbar
New York, New York
August 2, 2003

It takes little effort to carry Amelia up to the roof, as she is so light.  Once there, James waits for a couple hours, but the crowds show no signs of dispersing.  Clearly, it is taking a considerable amount of time to clean up the trail of destruction that he and Deadshot had left behind.  

It is late when James finally descends from his rooftop perch.  He continued to watch for any signs of pursuit but there were none.  When he is finally certain that they are not being followed, he brings Amelia to his small apartment.  After tucking Amelia into bed, calls the number of Mr. Bell’s business card.  He would have to make arrangements for Amelia while he was at school…



-Mai Hoshiko
Aug. 2, 2003
Tokyo, Japan

“Well, it sounds pretty cool,” Kenji agreed at last.  “And it is definitely great that you’ll be able to make it home on weekends!”

After talking with Kenji a few more minutes, Hoshiko is called down to dinner.  The meal is quite tense, but her mother grudgingly agrees to allow Hoshiko to attend the open house.  

After sulking for a few hours, her mother throws herself into the task of pacing and preparing with her usual vigor.  During that time, Hoshiko is able to meet with her friend.  However, between Kenji’s studies and Hoshiko’s preparations, they have little time to talk.



Marcus Stevens & Jonn Birkey
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

After a half hour spent filling out paperwork, everyone is released to pack and begin making their preparations for their trip.  Shannon bids the group a preoccupied farewell, and begins making her way upstairs, presumably back to the lab.

During the registration process, the pain in Marcus’ side fades to a dull ache, one that could be relieved with a few Tylenol.  After celebrating their victory over Red Hawk and their acceptance to Greenwood with pizza, Robbie, Marcus and Jonn go their separate ways to prepare for the trip ahead of them.


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 3, 2004)

As the date of the open house approaches, Cloud begins to worry about her father's work.  She finally confronts him after dinner one night.

"Hey dad," she says, knocking politely on the door to his office and poking her head in.  "Are you gonna be able to get away from work for a couple days for this open house?  If not, mom and I can go without you.  Don't want you overextending yourself."


----------



## Keia (Dec 3, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, 2 Lethal hits*

Marcus enjoyed the company of Rumble and Tank, chowing on pizza and happy with life.  The pain in his side had lessened and that was a plus as well.  He made plans with each of them to meet up once they had all gotten to the academy (including exchanging cell phone numbers), then headed home to tell his mother the good news.

Over the next several days, Marcus cancelled his classes, getting what refunds that he could from Pittsburgh University and/or trying to transfer his class work to this Greenwood place.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
August 2, 2003

Jonn was glad to see how well he got along with Robbie and Marcus.  If nothing else, he would have to friends at the Greenwood Academy.  Marcus made sure they all traded cell numbers before they left.  

Jonn cleaned out his apartment.  He really didn't have a whole lot to worry about.  He sold off is furniture and got the rest of his things packed.  He finished out a few days at work and then took a day to relax before his trip.  

He also looked for any good excuse to go out as Rumble.  No reason he couldn't make one last appearance before leaving town.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 7, 2004)

The next few days are spent in hurried preparation, but at last, it is time to go.  The plane tickets arrived by Fed Ex two days after the interview, enough for one student, and any guests that they planned to take to the open house.  

*Cloud*
Mr. Rice’s work only seemed to increase in the days after her interview.  What made things worse was the fact that Mr. Hansen seemed to be visiting constantly.  His presence only increased Cloud’s stress level

After spending the last few days literally locked in his office, Mr. Rice finally emerged in time to accompany his family on the trip to Ireland.  He seemed quite relieved, as if a great burden had been lifted from his shoulders.  The family drove to the airport, but as they arrived, Cloud was surprised to see Mr. Hansen awaiting them at the main entrance of the airport.  He seemed quite agitated as he pulled her father aside.  They talked for a few minutes in hushed voices, and then, Mr. Hansen left.  When asked, Mr. Rice would not elaborate on what they had been talking about.  

The flight was without incident, though occasionally Cloud would catch her father nervously drumming his fingers on the armrest.


*James*
His conversation with Mr. Bell had been brief, and afterward he told James that the necessary arrangements would be made.  The next few days passed slowly, as James spent his time in his apartment, at Amelia’s side.  To go out would be foolish; Deadshot was probably looking for him, and the police definitely were.

Just when James was beginning to think he had been abandoned, he received a call from Mr. Bell, telling him to expect company and be ready to go.  About an hour later, there was a knock at his door.  It was an ambulance service.  With expert efficiency, they lifted Amelia onto a gurney, and they were both loaded into an ambulance.  It was a short drive to the airport, where they boarded a helicopter.  Though it was a nerve-wracking few days, it appeared that James and Amelia were finally in the clear.


*Hoshiko*
Hoshiko’s mother may not have liked that they were attending the open house, but she tackled the preparations to go there with incredible efficiency.  The following days were a blur of shopping, packing, and lectures concerning the importance of proper study habits, visiting every weekend, and being well behaved.

Kenji accompanied them to the airport.  Her studies kept her from going to the open house with Hoshiko, but she insisted that Hoshiko tell her every detail when she got back.  After a tearful farewell, Hoshiko and her parents boarded the plane for a very long flight.


*Marcus*
Over the next few days, Marcus quickly learns that the process of transferring credits is one tremendous hassle.  He seemed to be constantly at odds with the bursar, who did not want to part with the refund for his tuition, and the dean, who was adamantly against transferring any of Marcus’ credits.  But, in the end, Marcus emerged victorious with only a moderate amount of yelling.  He had managed to get a refund for his classes for that semester, and most of his credits had been transferred.

After exchanging tearful goodbyes with his mother at the airport, Marcus boarded the plane.  Pleasantly enough, Robbie and Jonn were taking the same flight.  Marcus also recognized another guy from the campus: Jake Andrews, one of his teammates from wrestling.


*Jonn*
It did not take Jonn long at all to clean out his apartment, leaving him with plenty of time to go out as Rumble.  His last impression on the town was a good one: he managed to help foil and arsonist, and rescued a child from a burning building.  It seemed that Jonn was suited to the business of being a hero.

Jonn quickly learned that Robbie and Marcus were taking the same flight he was.  The flight itself was relatively pleasant, though quite long and with a few patches of turbulence.


*Rinea*
Getting through the airport was quite an adventure.  After checking their luggage, she and Max got into a long line.  When they got to the front of the line, angry-looking men in official-looking uniforms directed Rinea to step through a metal doorway.  It beeped, so one of the men got a stick, and started waving it around her.  Rinea remembered seeing something like this on the television, a ‘magic trick’.  However it was not a very good magic trick, as no flowers or rabbits appeared.  

After making their way past the angry men, they waited for a very long time, before finally getting on the ‘airplane’.  Max explained that an airplane was like a spaceship that did not fly as high.

The flight itself was rather pleasant, though the fellow sitting next to her did not want to talk very much.



*All*
After spending a varying amount of time in their air, the planes will land safely at the Dublin Airport.  There they would find that there are a number of buses, waiting to take them to the school.  The drive took an hour and a half, and as they watched, the scenery gradually changed.  The buildings of Dublin gradually thinned, giving way to farmland, with the occasional small town coming into view. Even these became less frequent until finally, after passing through one last village, the bus entered a heavy forest.  After driving through the forest for about twenty minutes, the trees gave way to reveal the Greenwood Academy.  The walls of the ancient castle rose majestically over the treetops, and the gates opened to allow the buses entrance.

There were four buildings.  The largest was the keep, which was obviously part of the original castle.  There were also two modern brick buildings, and a third, smaller building.  The latter stood a bit away from the others, and seemed a bit out of place.  Hanging above the double doors of the keep was a banner, which read ‘Welcome, Students!’.

It was early evening by the time most of the buses dropped off their passengers.  There were three people standing at the doors, greeting people.  The first was Mr. Bell, the second was a stern-looking woman with her black hair tied in a tight bun.  The third was a man with long brown hair tied neatly back, wearing a dark suit of clothes.  They checked names off of their lists as each person arrived, and instructed the weary travelers to obtain their packets inside.  These packets included room assignments (and arrangements for guests), class schedules, maps of the campus, and a schedule for the next few days.  What remained of the day was to be spent getting settled, and relaxing after the trip.  Supper would be served in the cafeteria, and the open house would officially begin the following day.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 10, 2004)

After the lengthy flight, the number of people at the airport heading to the school surprised her.  And after a lengthy bus ride, Hoshiko's interest in exploring the grounds was pretty much nil.  She clings to her parents, nervous in the new surroundings.  She hadn't expected quite so many people to be present, and the large number of varying nationalities was also quite unexpected.  _Communication isn't going to be easy,_ she thinks to herself as she gathers her school package.

_Free school_, she reminded herself.  _Won't even get to go to university if I don't get to go here._

"Pretty neat, huh," Hoshiko says to her parents, stifling a yawn as they head to her parent's lodgings.  "I guess the tour is tomorrow," Hoshiko says, looking at the itinerary for the next day.


----------



## Amulet (Dec 10, 2004)

After the angery men at the airport and the quiet man on the flying room, Rinea was thrilled to have friendly people to talk to.  Max kept acting very odd though, jumping into the conversations she started and trying to tell people what it was she was trying to say, when he didn’t even know himself.  But still, she was still glad for the change in scenery.  

The castle seemed much smaller to Rinea than the talking picture box had led her to expect, and the knights had obviously been scared away by all the new people, but hopefully they would come out soon.  That nice Mr. Bell and his friends had been expecting her, and told her where her new room was and how to get there.  Rinea, followed closely by Max, circulated among the small crowd meeting new people, but most seemed more interested in the new place than in talking.  Many talked in funny voices that Max pretended that he couldn’t understand.  At least the nice air voices were talking and singing to her.  Eventfully, she wandered off and found her room.  She had trouble relaxing that night though, as she worried about how they were going to keep Lucky from stealing breakfast in the morning.


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 10, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*

James followed along with the rest of the group, standing a little apart from the other people and continuously watching everything around him. His face was set in his habitual expression of wary neutrality, giving no clue to his real opinions of the school. _'Huh. Lots of people...more nationalities than I expected. Wonder how many of them are like me? A handful? Half? All of them? Guess I should keep an eye out.'_


----------



## Keia (Dec 10, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, Unhurt*

Marcus had no idea transferring a few credit hours would be such a hassle.  On more than one occasion, Marcus entertained the idea of powering up and demanding that the credits be transferred, but in the end realized that that was not the right way of doing things.  His good deed (or lack of a bad one) was rewarded and his hours and refund were arranged.

Marcus had no one with him for the open house, so he hung around with Robbie and/or Jonn if they were alone as well.


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 11, 2004)

The presence of Mr. Hansen at the airport sets off all manner of alarm bells in Cloud's mind.  She tries to not let it bother her, and by the time they reach Dublin it's almost forgotten.

Cloud will enthusiastically comb through all the material they are given and peruse the schedules with her parents.  She'll politely introduce herself to other potential students in passing when opportunity presents itself.  Often, she finds herself wondering which of the students might have "special abilities" like herself.

"What do you think so far?" she asks her parents as they make their way to dinner.  "I think this place is great!"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 11, 2004)

*Hoshiko*

“It is definitely… not what I imagined,” her father replied to Hoshiko’s comment.  Her mother had no response, simply taking in the school that their daughter wanted to come to.  They obtain the information regarding the rest of the open house, and make their way to the girl’s dorm.  

One thing that Hoshiko noticed was that despite the number of people she saw milling about on the school grounds, there were not that many rooms occupied within the dorms.  In fact, there were enough available rooms that parents who opted to attend the open house with their children were allowed to stay in the neighboring dorm.  After saying goodnight to her parents, Hoshiko retired to the room that had been assigned to her.

Upon reaching her room, Hoshiko would find that her roommate had already arrived.  Though the living area appeared untouched, half of the bedroom appeared to be a disaster area.  Expensive-looking luggage lay open on the bed and floors, and a slender red-head was busily hanging clothing in one of the closets.  When Hoshiko and her parents entered the room, she paused in her chore to give Hoshiko a brilliant smile.  “Oh, hi!  I guess we’re roommates!  This is great, I’ve never met a Chinese person before.  Do you speak English?”  



*James*

Upon arrival, James and Amelia are quietly taken in through a back entrance, and up a flight of stairs.  They are taken into a large room that seems to be packed medical technology.  There are also four beds in the room, and Amelia is transferred into the bed furthest from the door.

After quickly assessing his sister, a short Hispanic man approaches him.  “James?” he asked quietly.  “Christopher told me that you and your sister would be arriving.  I am Dr. Garcia, and I will be part of the team who will be taking care of your sister.”

After making sure that Amelia was settled in, James would go down stairs and retrieve his packet of information.  The doctor made it quite clear that James would have to sleep in the dorms, though he could visit as often as classes would allow.  As he made his way to the dorms, he would notice that most of the students looked relatively normal, but there were a few who had visible mutations… a young woman with green skin and hair, a young man wandering around in body armor, and similar sights.  

Not long after James got settled in his dorm, the door opened to reveal a guy with black hair, blue-grey eyes and deeply tanned skin.  His roommate, perhaps?



*Marcus*

Though Marcus had some trouble finding Jonn, Robbie was easily located.  The two of them hung out for a bit, before turning in for the evening.  Using the map that was provided in their packets, they are able to find the boy’s dormitories.  They part ways on the second floor; Robbie’s room was on the second floor, while Marcus’ room was on the third.

After bidding goodnight to Robbie, Marcus retires to his room to discover that his roommate had already arrived.  The guy stood about 6 feet tall, with spiky dark hair and grey eyes; he was dressed in dark clothing.



*Cloud*

“It’s wonderful, honey,” Mrs. Rice replied enthusiastically.  “So diverse!  This will be a great experience.”

“It’s in the middle of nowhere,” Mr. Rice grumbled.  “Honestly, you’d think these people had something to hide, building the school in such a desolate area.”

They make their way to the cafeteria, to find that most of the students had chosen to rest rather than eat.  The food is good, though; not even her father could find anything wrong with it.  Once supper was finished, they made their way over to the dorms.  There, Cloud met her roommate.  The girl’s hair was a wild hair color, deep red with streaks of blonde, extremely pale skin, and grey eyes.



*Rinea*

After leaving the ‘airport’, Max relaxed noticeably; he even smiled and laughed a bit.  After the long bus ride, they collected their information packets and Max helped her find her dorm.  However, he would not go in with her; more to the point, a tall broad shouldered woman with blonde hair refused to allow him to go in with her.

It did not take long for Rinea to find her room, which was empty for the moment.  For awhile Rinea sat alone, pondering various ways to keep her breakfast safe from annoying animated leprechauns.  However, her thoughts were interrupted when a slender girl entered the room.  The other girl had long, dark hair, and deep brown eyes.  She appeared to very weary.


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 11, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*

James glanced over at the newcomer for a moment, saying nothing, his face impassive. Then he turned back to his course pack, continuing to kind of read it while studying the guy with his rather special peripheral vision. To the newcomer, it probably looks like James glanced at him once then totally ignored him. _'Great. A roommate. Well, isn't this going to be fun. After all, I'm such a people person. I wonder if he's got abilities too? Well, think about it. Would they room a normal with a metahuman? I doubt it, especially if they want to keep the presence of people like me a secret. That means he can probably do something...I hope he's not a freaking telepath. Otherwise I'd have to *rip out his spine.* ....No reaction. Hopefully that means I'm the only one in my brain at the moment.'_ Apart from James's behaviour, the other point that is a little unusual is how bare James's side of the room is. There is a single large duffel bag dumped at the foot of his bed - and nothing else.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 11, 2004)

OOC:  I am assuming that Hoshiko went to her room without her parents, since it says she did but then says her parents enter her room with her.

Her jaw dropping open at the sight of the strewn about belongings, Hoshiko gingerly steps around and through the mess to the unoccupied section of the room to set her single bag on her bed.  _Why would anyone need that many clothes,_ she thinks to herself before recognizing the girl had been talking to her.

"Not Chinese; Japanese," Hoshiko says in heavily accented english.  "English, yes," Hoshiko adds, even though it should probably be obvious.  "There is another to be here?" Hoshiko asks, again looking over the piles of luggage and clothing, then at her single bag.  She tried not to look as nervous as she suddenly felt, both for the obvious wealth of the girl in the dorm, and for the fact she hadn't expected to have a roommate.


----------



## Amulet (Dec 11, 2004)

Rinea smiled broadly and welcomed the newcomer in English, but remained seated with her hands folded in her lap.  "Please, come in and make yourself at home...  That is assuming this is your destination and you are not just wandering around.  There are two beds here, and since I have not yet figured out how to make use of two, perhaps you would care to rest in one.  My name is Rinea."  Aside from Rinea's person, the room was completely neat and undisturbed.


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 12, 2004)

> “It’s in the middle of nowhere,” Mr. Rice grumbled. “Honestly, you’d think these people had something to hide, building the school in such a desolate area.”




"Maybe it's just so that we have fewer distractions," Cloud says with a wry grin.  "Or to keep us out of trouble.  Seems like a perfect environment for a school, really."

Cloud is a bit surprised by her roommate's wild hair color, but doesn't want to make any snap judgements.  She gives the girl a warm smile and offers her hand.

"Hi there," she says.  "I'm Watching Cloud Rice, but you can just call me Cloud.  I take it we're going to be roomies?"


----------



## Amulet (Dec 12, 2004)

Cloud is a bit surprised by her roommate's wild hair color, but doesn't want to make any snap judgements.  She gives the girl a warm smile and offers her hand.

"Hi there," she says.  "I'm Watching Cloud Rice, but you can just call me Cloud.  I take it we're going to be roomies?"


Rinea enthusiastically stands and shakes hands rather formally.  “Roomies?”   She looks confused for a second, until comprehension flashes across her face.  “Yes… roomies.  I am so pleased to meet you Cloud.  Come in and make yourself at home.  Perhaps we should get to know each other, so we can identify our vast incompatibilities.  That is how these things work, isn’t it?”


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Jonn enjoyed the flight with Marcus and Robbie.  He slept for periods so he would be ready to go when they arrived.  Once they got their luggage and boarded the bus the excitement and anticipation could easily be felt.

The academy was amazing!  There was no their way to describe it.  Jonn quickly unpacked his things and went out to explore the grounds and meet the other students.  He enjoyed the company of Marcus and Robbie but knew they would not be kept together the whole time.  

His journey of the grounds started off rather fun.  However, he quickly realized he had left his map in the room and ended up getting very confused and lost.


----------



## Keia (Dec 13, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, Unhurt*

Marcus had a good time joking around with Robbie.  At one point in the afternoon, he thought he saw Jonn, but wasn't really certain why he would be heading into the girls locker room.  Instead, Marcus shook it off . . . clearly he was mistaken.

Exhausted from the flight and with the excitement wearing off, Marcus begged off from Robbie, planning on meeting back up in the morning.  He was still humming a tune he got off of Robbie as he entered his room.  Marcus say the boxes and suitcase still beside the bed where he dumped them when he arrived.

_"Let's get it started now . . ."  _ Marcus was singing under his breath when he noticed he had a roommate.



			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> The guy stood about 6 feet tall, with spiky dark hair and grey eyes; he was dressed in dark clothing.




Marcus gave him the typical male head nod and said, "Whatsup?"  He paused for a moment or two, then added, "I'm Marcus Stevens - I'm guessing we're roommates, huh?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 15, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> _"Let's get it started now . . ."  _ Marcus was singing under his breath when he noticed he had a roommate.
> 
> Marcus gave him the typical male head nod and said, "Whatsup?"  He paused for a moment or two, then added, "I'm Marcus Stevens - I'm guessing we're roommates, huh?"




The other guy glanced at Marcus again, looking...if not unfriendly, then certainly uninterested. "James." _'What the hell am I supposed to say? Maybe "Hey, I'm James Dunbar. I'm really well designed to kill people because I was the subject of twisted experiments by one of my relatives for most of my formative years. What do you do?" Yeah, right. I mean...I don't know how to act around sane, normal people anymore. It's been so long since I've really met any.'_ To Marcus, the other appeared to stare at him for a moment...and then went back to the introduction pack he'd been reading when Marcus came in. Real friendly.


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, Unhurt*



			
				James said:
			
		

> "James."




"English, I see," Marcus said in a vain attempt to continue the conversation.  "I suppose that's cool, least we can understand each other.  I noticed a lot of different languages being spoken today.  Since I barely know English, and a bit of Russian, I was worried."

Marcus turned his back on the guy sitting on the bed and started getting his personal items out of the boxes he had shipped.  Still in a great mood from hanging out with Robbie all afternoon, he hummed and worked, occasionally glancing over to the guy to see if anything was up.  

Marcus was muscular, yet not overtly so.  He dressed well for a nineteen year old, wearing Abercrombie sweatshirt jeans and hiking boots.  He put away clothes in his dresser and closet, stowed some 200 lbs dumbbells under his bed, and a momento or two on top of his dresser.  He hung a white lab coat on his closet hook with care, though he didn't seen the brainy type.


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 15, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> "English, I see," Marcus said in a vain attempt to continue the conversation.  "I suppose that's cool, least we can understand each other.  I noticed a lot of different languages being spoken today.  Since I barely know English, and a bit of Russian, I was worried."




James ignored Marcus's further conversational gambit, merely acting as if the other was barely there..though he did seem almost imperceptibly more tense than he had before Marcus arrived. James was dressed in dark trousers, a black long-sleeved shirt and combat boots. Apart from the trenchcoat slung over his chair, a few sets of clothes in his closet and drawers, the alarm clock on his table and the (now empty) duffel bag at the foot of his bed, he didn't seem to have anything; no mementos, no posters, no personal items of any kind.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 16, 2004)

*Hoshiko*

“What?”  The girl pauses, before looking around at all of her belongings.  “Oh!  No, it is just me.  I wanted to pack more, but we ran out of luggage to pack it in, and there simply was not time to go buy more suitcases!  I hope this is enough, I did not see any malls on the trip over and I would simply die if I didn’t have anything to wear!”  She paused then to take a breath, before remembering her manners.  “My name is Alexandra, but you can call me Alex.”  She crossed the room, to give Hoshiko a hug.  “I know we are going to be best of friends!”



*Jonn*
Jonn wandered for what felt like hours, and it quickly became clear that this place was a lot bigger than it looked!  Unfortunately, there were not any signs posted to point him in the right direction.  He wandered up a few flights of stairs, past a few closed offices, down a flight of stairs, into a huge library.  The double doors that lead out of the hallway were locked, but Jonn found a small door that was not.  It let him into a hallway, where he noticed a few signs posted on the doors.  ‘Medical Lab A’. ‘Medical Lab B’, and an office belonging to a Dr. Garcia.  Continuing down the hallways, through a set of double doors, Jonn found classrooms 1 through 35.  He went down a flight of stairs, and found the gym, as well as a few more flights of stairs that descended even deeper into the ground.  Then, it was up a flight of stairs where he found the cafeteria.  After a bit more wandering, he found his way back to the foyer, and out the main doors, where he could see the two dorms in the distance.

Once he got to his room, he found that his roommate had finally arrived.  He was a short guy, with messy brown hair and deathly pale skin.  There was something unusual about his face, as if his eyes were much bigger than they were supposed to be.  He introduced himself simply as “Bob”, and went on to ask Jonn numerous questions about his “home sector”.


*All*
For James and Marcus, it was a relatively quiet night.  Rinea and Cloud enjoyed polite conversation throughout the evening.  Alex talked cheerfully enough, despite Hoshiko’s difficulty with English.  She was quite content to carry on both sides of the conversation.  Jonn’s roommate seemed like a decent guy, despite his oddities.  Needless to say, some were more successful in getting to know their roommates than others.  Within a few hours, though, weariness from a day of travel became apparent.  Despite the new surroundings, sleep came easily enough.

Morning seemed to come too soon, though.  It began with a brilliant sunrise as the sun climbed over the tops of the trees.  The yellows, reds and purples of the sunrise soon faded to a tranquil blue, promising the day to be sunny and fair.

Among their packets was an itinerary for the open house.  The schedule for the day read:

0900: Breakfast with the Dean, Cafeteria
1200: Family groups, Library
1300: Lunch
1400: Campus tours


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Jonn made some initial conversation with Bob.  Told him a little about himself and listened to his stories.  Both agreed to turn in early and found that sleep was not a problem after the long day.  Jonn woke and showered and dressed quickly.  He did not want to miss breakfast.  He checked to see if Bob wanted to go with him and then made his way downstairs.  He hoped he was not overdressed in Dockers and a button-down dress shirt.  The itinerary did say breakfast with the dean.  Luckily, at this point he had no trouble finding the cafeteria.

_I wonder how Marcus and Robbie are doing.  Hope I run into them at breakfast since I missed any excitement last night._


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 16, 2004)

Amulet said:
			
		

> Rinea enthusiastically stands and shakes hands rather formally.  “Roomies?”   She looks confused for a second, until comprehension flashes across her face.  “Yes… roomies.  I am so pleased to meet you Cloud.  Come in and make yourself at home.  Perhaps we should get to know each other, so we can identify our vast incompatibilities.  That is how these things work, isn’t it?”




Rinea will find Cloud to be friendly and polite, eager to make a good first impression.  She'll happily chat about almost anything, from serious subjects to teenage fluff.  

It's also clear that Cloud is a morning person.  She rises early, showers, and spends a brief bit of time in quiet meditation.  While meditation, she quietly chants rythmic phrases just under her breath in a language Rinea would not recognize.  After that, she'll flip through the packet of information until Rinea is ready for breakfast.

"Wanna walk to breakfast together, Rinea?" she asks.


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 16, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *All*
> For James and Marcus, it was a relatively quiet night.
> 
> Morning seemed to come too soon, though.  It began with a brilliant sunrise as the sun climbed over the tops of the trees.  The yellows, reds and purples of the sunrise soon faded to a tranquil blue, promising the day to be sunny and fair.
> ...




_'He was on a table, one he recognised well. The skin on his arms was peeled back from wrist to elbows, and strange devices whirred, injecting something directly into his muscles. Utterly immobilised by the strange blue light being emitted from the ceiling, James could only moan weakly at the excrutiating pain. The face of his uncle came into view, holding a contraption which seemed to be all blades and edges as he started it up and moved it towards the supine boy's chest...'_

"Huuuunh!" James bolted upright in his bed with a sharp inhalation of breath, just barely stifling a cry. For a moment, he didn't know where he was - and then, memory returned. He glanced at his alarm clock; 4.30 am. James looked over at Marcus to check he hadn't awakened him, but the other boy's breathing seemed regular. Taking a shuddering breath and drenched in sweat, James lay back down, staring at the ceiling. He knew he wouldn't get back to sleep after that. _'Well, that bodes well for my time here..'_

When Marcus awoke, James was already fully dressed and sitting cross-legged on his bed, eyes closed. He looked pale and a little drawn. His lips moved silently; he seemed to be reciting...something. 
_'Scenario #031. Three assailants, hand to hand weapons. If they appear uncoordinated, subject should approach and attack, utilising their lack of teamwork against them. If they appear to have trained in combat together, subject should retreat to a location where they cannot surround the subject and attempt to isolate a single target at a time. Scenario #031(b)..'_
 He continues to do this until the breakfast and then turns up slightly early, making no effort to encourage or discourage Marcus from joining him.


----------



## Keia (Dec 16, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, Unhurt*

Marcus briefly remembered his head hitting his pillow . . . then nothing.  In the morning, his eyes opened first and he didn't move otherwise.  Marcus's mind was quickly adjusting to the fact that this wasn't his bedroom and this wasn't his bed.  As his mind came to grips with where he was, Marcus blinked a couple of times, then sat up.  He checked his clock first, seeing that it was 7:30, though it felt like it was one in the morning and he should still be asleep . . . or just getting home.  Marcus looked over and saw his roommate sitting on his bed.

_'Well, at least his lips are moving - guess he might be capable of speech,'_ Marcus thought.  Smiling, he added a "Good morning" to James, as he lay down on the floor and began doing some push-ups and sit-ups.

"I've got this morning routine . . . ."  Marcus started to explain as he worked, then figured it was probably useless.  He rolled the dumbbells from under his bed and did a few dozen butterfly curls, shrugs, and presses before rolling the m back under his bed.  After working up a good sweat and limbering his body, Marcus grabbed his shower pack, robe and towel and heading to the floor's showers.

At 0830 he was dressed and near the cafeteria, looking for Robbie or Jonn to hang out with.  _'Hope they don't have assigned seating at this place'_ Marcus thought.


----------



## Amulet (Dec 16, 2004)

Rinea was happy to sit and chat for hours.  On occasion, she totally misunderstood a point or reference Cloud would make, but did not seem to mind being corrected.  After quite a while, Cloud noticed that Rinea never seemed to introduce any new topics of conversation, but happily made a switch when Cloud did.

In the morning, Cloud was slightly disconcerted when she awoke to see Rinea sitting on the bed, dressed and watching her.  Rinea immediately began speaking, making very little sense, until Cloud realized that the odd girl had picked up the conversation from the previous evening right where they had left it when Cloud suggested getting some rest.  Eventually Rinea allows Cloud some quiet to meditate, but only after asking several annoying and confusing questions about spirits in response to the chanting.

Time passes, and Rinea happily responds, “Sure let us go to breakfast.  Do you have any ideas on how we might thwart Lucky?”


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 17, 2004)

Amulet said:
			
		

> Time passes, and Rinea happily responds, “Sure let us go to breakfast.  Do you have any ideas on how we might thwart Lucky?”





"Uh, who's Lucky?" Cloud says.  She glances over at Rinea, trying to read the girl's face to figure out if she's being playful or serious.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 17, 2004)

Though the sudden hug made her more than a little uncomfortable, Hoshiko does her best to avoid showing it.  It probably less than succeeds, since she doesn't return the hug and sort of stands there stiffly, though whether the high strung girl realizes it or not is beyond her.  _I don't even know her, _she thinks to herself.  _Kenji would be one thing, but..._

"My name is Mai Hoshiko," Hoshiko says carefully as introduction.  "Why so much clothes?  We will wear the uniform of the school I think?" Hoshiko asks more than states, still rather aghast at the sheer amount of belongings her roommate has.  Self consciously, she sets her single bag on her bed then sits down to watch the destruction continue.

Morning
Rising with the sun after an exhausting day is nothing new for Hoshiko.  She flies about as Black Star often enough on nights to be somewhat used to it, plus she's looking forward to finding out more about the school.  She bathes and dresses, putting on one of her few identical school uniforms, going about her business with quiet efficiency, speaking with Alexandra when she's addressed.  Finally, she gathers her school parafanalia.

 "I must join father and mother and go to breakfast," Hoshiko says to Alexandra.  "I will see you later," she adds as she leaves, heading quickly to get her parents before the talkative and exuberant roommate can follow and further annoy her mother.  That was an additional headache she didn't need.  She passed a lot of people in the hallways, some appearing less than normal.  The day was certainly going to be interesting.


----------



## Amulet (Dec 17, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> "Uh, who's Lucky?" Cloud says.  She glances over at Rinea, trying to read the girl's face to figure out if she's being playful or serious.




Rinea’s face shows not unly seriousness, but even a touch of concern.  “Lucky is the name of the Leprechaun who keeps taking people’s breakfasts on the moving picture box.  I assumed since we are in Ireland, the native homeland of the creatures outside of South Bend, Indiana, we are likely to encounter him.”


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 22, 2004)

*Marcus*

It had been a quiet night, and a quiet morning as well.  His roommate definitely was not a man of many words, a point that was becoming clearer as he left the room without a word.  Marcus hung out for a few minutes more, finishing his morning routine, before leaving to go to breakfast.  He caught up with Robbie a few minutes later.

“Hey man.  Sleep well?” Robbie asked.  He looked a bit tired himself, trying to overcome jet lag.



*Jonn*

“I find myself in need of sustenance.  Yes, Jonn Birkey, I will accompany you to breakfast,” Bob replied.  He was dressed in a pair of black jeans and a black sweater; his clothing was a bit too heavy for the weather, but he does not appear to be uncomfortable.

As they were leaving the boys dorm, they caught up to Robbie and Marcus as they were making their way to breakfast.


*Hoshiko*

“Oh, okay.  See you there!”  Alexandra is buys staring into a mirror, carefully styling her hair.  She does not seem discouraged by Hoshiko’s aloofness; in fact, she acts as if she does not even notice.

She meets up with her parents, who both seem to be in better spirits after getting some rest, though her mother does ask who the strange girl was that Hoshiko was sharing a room with.

*Cloud and Rinea*

En route to the dining hall, they ran into Mrs. Rice, who stood waiting on the steps of the dorm.  She greeted Cloud and Rinea warmly, but gestured for them to be quiet.  Standing a few feet away, Mr. Rice stood with a cell phone to his ear.  A moment later, he closed the phone without saying goodbye, a look of annoyance on his face.  Wordlessly, Mrs. Rice took the cell phone away from him, and shut it off.


*All*
Dining hall
0820

The cafeteria was on the ground floor, easily found thanks to signs on the walls which pointed the students in the right direction.  They were quite helpful, but Jonn was certain that they had not been there the night before.

The cafeteria itself was locked, but the dining hall was open.  The dining hall was a large room, filled with round tables.  Each table was covered with a white linen table cloth, and had six places set at it.  At the end of the room stood a long table, laden with food.  There were eggs, bacon, sausage, pancakes, waffles, muffins of a variety of flavors, fresh fruit, oatmeal and grits, glass pitchers of milk and fruit juices, and coffee.  At the opposite end of the room, there stood another long table, with six more place settings.  Resting upon each plate at that table was a small card that read ‘Reserved’ in neat script.

Students were already gathering in the dining hall.  There were only about fifty other people present.  Forty of them looked to be students, while the other ten appeared to be parents.  Of the students, of the students, there were a few familiar faces.  At one table, a girl with green skin talked quietly with the young man sitting next to her.  Cloud would recognize the girl as the one she had spoken to on her first trip to the campus.  Shannon Steele, another familiar face, sat alone at a table near the front of the room, reading a thick book.  Hoshiko recognized Ken, who was laughing loudly at something the boy next to him had said.  Rinea caught sight of Max, who appeared to be falling asleep into a plate of eggs, at a table near the windows.  However, there was no sign of Lucky, or any other mythical beings.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 22, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

"Hey Robbie, Marcus!  This is my roommate, Bob."  Jonn walked quickly to catch up with his friends, making sure Bob did not get left behind.  He glanced several times at the signs to the dinning hall, a puzzled look on his face.

"Wow, pretty fancy set up they've got here.  I could get used to living like this."  As they walked inside Jonn moved a little slower.  He was trying to look for familiar faces.  He was pretty surprised when he spotted Shannon Steele reading at a table.  "Look, it's that Shannon lady from our big battle back in PA.  You guys want to say hi?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 22, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*

James moved into the dining hall, stepped out of the way of the entrance and then just..stopped. For a few moments he just stood there, utterly still, scanning the room and the people in it without moving an inch. He seemed to be just staring at nothing to anyone who glanced at his odd behaviour, but when James slid smoothly into motion again, he knew where all the exits from the room were, among other things. In his dark clothes, looking as pale as he did, people might be forgiven for mistaking him for a goth - and a weird one at that. Not that James cared. _'I can do this. I can. Just think about it as an exercise. A task. Keep it in terms of conflict and training. I can deal with that. No reason to be nervous - right?'_ 

James moved over to the tables of food, getting himself some strong, unsweetened black coffee, cereal, fruit and some eggs and bacon. For someone who looked quite slim despite his muscles, he seemed to eat a lot of food when he had the chance. James silently ghosted over to a table off to one side, which had a good view of as many exits as possible, and was close to the windows.He sought an empty table if possible, or one with as few people present as he could manage. _'Be aware of the exits, and ensure you have an unconventional one for use yourself should you need it.'_ 

James ate methodically, not seeming to pay attention to his food. He watched the students moving around and kept an eye on the area outside the windows too. His knife and fork were never far away - even...heck, especially here, James felt more comfortable with a weapon close at hand, even an impromptu one. _'I wonder when I can visit Amelia...'_ James didn't actively discourage anyone who sought to sit at the same table, but no-one got more than a "Hello" and "James" in response to the obvious greeting and still more obvious question.


----------



## Keia (Dec 22, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, Unhurt*



			
				Robbie said:
			
		

> “Hey man.  Sleep well?” Robbie asked.  He looked a bit tired himself, trying to overcome jet lag.




“Not as well as I’d like,” Marcus replied.  “Kept having this feeling I was being watched.  Weird, huh?  How ‘bout you?  You’re lookin’ pretty lagged, my friend.”

Marcus goofed off with Robbie, talking roommates (“Mine? . . . dude, I have no idea”) and general stuff before spotting Marcus on the way to breakfast.



			
				Jonn said:
			
		

> "Hey Robbie, Marcus!  This is my roommate, Bob."




Marcus high-fived with Jonn, and added, “Man, thought you got lost or something – haven’t seen you since the plane ride.  Hey Bob, sup?”



			
				Jonn said:
			
		

> "Look, it's that Shannon lady from our big battle back in PA.  You guys want to say hi?"




“Absolutely, let's do it,” Marcus said, grinning. Marcus continued to himself _‘Wonder if anyone else is sitting at her table this morning?  And why can’t I shake the feeling I’ve seen her somewhere before . . . movies? . . . tv . . . ahh, I'm just freaking cause it’s a pretty girl.’_


----------



## Amulet (Dec 22, 2004)

Rinea returned Mrs. Rice’s greeting when it was O.K. to talk.  Then rather unexpectedly, she gave Mr. Rice a quick hug before walking on to breakfast.

In the dining hall, Rinea told Cloud “Perhaps I should give you some time with your parents, yes?” and then moved off into the crowd.  She spent a few minutes greeting people.  She said a quick good morning to Max.  At the banquet table, she filled a plate to brimming with a small amount of each food, unsure of which she might enjoy, and not wanting to skip any.  At last she settled into a table next to a quiet boy dressed in black, who sat alone at a table and looked like he needed a friend.  She sits closer than would be normal for stranger at an empty table, and starts talking and eating.  “Hello, James.  I am named Rinea.  What is your strategy, this morning?  Oh, this yellow substance tastes good!”


----------



## Calinon (Dec 22, 2004)

"Oh, that would be Alexandra," Hoshiko tells her mother in their native tongue.  "I hadn't realized we'd be having roommates.  I am not very comfortable around her.  She is very... vain."  She tries to avoid elaborating any, not wanting to particularly badmouth anyone.

She will avoid Ken for the moment, not at all wanting to have any conversations regarding her possibly being a mutant, especially after pretty much denying it to him before, and find a table with her parents for breakfast.  Probably whatever table her father chooses.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 22, 2004)

> Marcus goofed off with Robbie, talking roommates (“Mine? . . . dude, I have no idea”) and general stuff before spotting Marcus on the way to breakfast.




“That sucks, man.  My roommate, he’s okay.  Some Japanese kid, but he’s got a sense of humor.  He’s got powers too, made the room look like it was filled with a bunch of fine honeys,” Robbie said with a grin.





> Marcus high-fived with Jonn, and added, “Man, thought you got lost or something – haven’t seen you since the plane ride. Hey Bob, sup?”




Bob nodded his head slightly in greeting to Marcus and Robbie.  At Marcus’ greeting, he glances skyward.  “Cumulonimbus clouds,” he replied seriously.





			
				Jonn said:
			
		

> "Look, it's that Shannon lady from our big battle back in PA. You guys want to say hi?"






			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> “Absolutely, let's do it,” Marcus said, grinning.




For the moment, Shannon was sitting alone, pouring over a thick book with very small writing.  She glanced up as Marcus, Robbie, Jonn and Bob approached, greeting them with a preoccupied smile.  “Hey, guys.  How was your trip?”


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 22, 2004)

> "Oh, that would be Alexandra," Hoshiko tells her mother in their native tongue. "I hadn't realized we'd be having roommates. I am not very comfortable around her. She is very... vain." She tries to avoid elaborating any, not wanting to particularly badmouth anyone.




“Vain, hah.  I met her mother in the hallway after saying goodnight to you.  The woman asked me if I thought her daughter would be getting diversity credit for sharing a room with a Chinese girl.  Chinese!  Can you believe that!”  Hoshiko’s mother shook her head in amazement.  

Her father merely laughed, before turning his attention to the food upon the table.  “Breakfast looks good.  Come, let us get a table, and some food.  I try not to allow myself to be upset by fools before breakfast.”

With that said, he chose a table near the front of the room.  There were two other people already sitting at the table.  The first was a slight girl, with long dark hair.  Perhaps it was the lighting, but her hair appeared to be dark green in color.  The other was a muscular boy, with sandy brown hair and a face that was dotted with freckles.  The introduced themselves in English as Julie Powell and Jake Andrews.


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 23, 2004)

Cloud was slightly taken aback by the innocent sincerity that Rinea displayed when speaking of her concerns about Lucky the Leprechaun.  "Well, I'll keep an eye out for him," she said with a polite smile as they walked toward the dining hall.




			
				Amulet said:
			
		

> Rinea returned Mrs. Rice’s greeting when it was O.K. to talk.  Then rather unexpectedly, she gave Mr. Rice a quick hug before walking on to breakfast.
> 
> In the dining hall, Rinea told Cloud “Perhaps I should give you some time with your parents, yes?” and then moved off into the crowd.




"Okay," Cloud says.  "I'm sure I'll catch up with you later, Rinea."

When the girl was out of earshot, she turns to her parents.  "I think she's gonna be my roomie," she says.  "Seems nice enough, though perhaps a bit eccentric.  Jury's still out on it."

Cloud takes a seat at a table with her parents and digs in to the breakfast spread.  She glances around at the other students and faculty, eager to get a feel for what her classmates might be like.  So far, she was feeling fairly positive about the prospects for the upcoming school year.

"So, dad," Cloud says casually, "I hope that phone call wasn't work related.  Can't they give you a couple days to yourself?  And I don't even want to think what god-awful hour of the morning it must be in the States right now."


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 23, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Rinea said:
			
		

> She sits closer than would be normal for stranger at an empty table, and starts talking and eating.  “Hello, James.  I am named Rinea.  What is your strategy, this morning?  Oh, this yellow substance tastes good!”




James gave Rinea a suspicious and slightly puzzled stare as she spoke, wondering what she was doing. _'"This yellow substance?" She doesn't know what it is? What's her game?'_ Tense, James shifted a little uncomfortably at Rinea's unusual proximity and wondered what to say. Eventually, he settled on the thing that had most unnerved him about her words. "Why do you say strategy? Rather than 'plan' or..something similar?" _'What do you know? Did you use that word deliberately, or am I just being paranoid?'_ Watching Rinea carefully, James had abandoned all pretense of concentrating on his food.


----------



## Keia (Dec 23, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton)*



			
				Robbie said:
			
		

> “That sucks, man.  My roommate, he’s okay.  Some Japanese kid, but he’s got a sense of humor.  He’s got powers too, made the room look like it was filled with a bunch of fine honeys,” Robbie said with a grin.




"I am so hanging out in your room later, man," Mrcus said, happy that Robbie was getting along with his roommate.



			
				Ms. Steele said:
			
		

> “Hey, guys.  How was your trip?”




"Great, some turbulance . . . but that really didn't bother me 'case, well, you know," Marcus explained, sort of.  "Didn't know you'd be here, too.  _<pause>_ So, what happened with the dudes at the Science building back home?"


----------



## Amulet (Dec 23, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> "Why do you say strategy? Rather than 'plan' or..something similar?"




"Is strategy is wrong word?  I apologize, if so.  I am still growing accustomed to the nuances of this method of communication.  Would you like to try some yellow substance?  Oooh! I like this song!"   Suddenly Rinea starts bobbing her head to some non-existent music.


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 23, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Rinea said:
			
		

> "Is strategy is wrong word?  I apologize, if so.  I am still growing accustomed to the nuances of this method of communication.  Would you like to try some yellow substance?  Oooh! I like this song!"   Suddenly Rinea starts bobbing her head to some non-existent music.




James just stares at Rinea in utter bewilderment for a moment. _'What is up with this girl? Is she on drugs or something? Or..maybe just plain crazy?'_ Totally at a loss as to what he can say in response to Rinea, James contents himself by returning to his food, though his frown remains. He watches Rinea carefully, despite his apparent disinterest, having no idea what to make of her. _'Is she normal for this place? What the heck have I let myself in for? Can I really do this? And is Amelia really safe here?'_ 

For a second, James seems to shrink slightly, looking tired, unhappy, nervous and scared. However, he quickly quashes his moment of weakness, embarassment and anger at his lapse making him pretend to concentrate even harder on the food. _'That was stupid, James. You don't have the luxury of being able to feel sorry for yourself.'_ 

Again, that cold voice spoke in his head - his voice, yet apart from him, the voice James thought of as the representation of himself after Maxwell's experiments. The survivor. The killer. Always on edge, always paranoid, utterly unforgiving of any human weakness. The thing Maxwell had made him into. Tried to make him into, he swiftly amended. Tried to. The crazed professor had failed in the end. Hadn't he?

The frown on James's face only deepened as he thought about it. _'Damn. That dream must have affected me worse than I thought. I don't have time for this.'_


----------



## Calinon (Dec 24, 2004)

"The apple doesn't fall far from the tree.  Alexandra called me Chinese as well," Hoshiko replies to her mother as they sit at the table.  "My name is Mai Hoshiko, and these are my parents," Hoshiko introduces to the two other teens.  "We fly in from Japan yesterday."

Hoshiko tries not to stare at the strange color of the girls hair.  She herself looks very odd in her alternate form, and that makes her uncomfortable enough.  Green hair isn't so strange anyway, she supposed, the way some of her generation get their hair done.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 24, 2004)

Cloud said:
			
		

> Cloud takes a seat at a table with her parents and digs in to the breakfast spread. She glances around at the other students and faculty, eager to get a feel for what her classmates might be like. So far, she was feeling fairly positive about the prospects for the upcoming school year.
> 
> "So, dad," Cloud says casually, "I hope that phone call wasn't work related. Can't they give you a couple days to yourself? And I don't even want to think what god-awful hour of the morning it must be in the States right now."




“She seems like a sweetheart,” Mrs. Rice replied with a smile.  He father was too busy staring at a young man who had just walked past them, wearing what appeared to be full plate armor.

“I wish I could say it wasn’t work related, princess,” her father replied with a sheepish smile.  “You know how it is, I cannot go on vacation without the whole office falling apart.  That was the last call I’ll take, thought, I promise.”

He ate a few bites of breakfast, before asking, “What do you think of this place so far, princess?”


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 24, 2004)

Marcus said:
			
		

> "Great, some turbulance . . . but that really didn't bother me 'case, well, you know," Marcus explained, sort of. "Didn't know you'd be here, too. <pause> So, what happened with the dudes at the Science building back home?"




“Yeah, my dad works here, so I figured I might as well attend,” Shannon replied as she closed her book.  “I can’t wait for you guys to see the training facilities he put in!”

Shannon stared at Marcus blankly a moment when he mentioned the Science building.  Then, a look of realization crossed her face.  “Oh, _that_!  I don’t know, I had an early flight to catch the following day.  I guess they were planning on rebuilding again.”


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 24, 2004)

Hoshiko said:
			
		

> "The apple doesn't fall far from the tree. Alexandra called me Chinese as well," Hoshiko replies to her mother as they sit at the table. "My name is Mai Hoshiko, and these are my parents," Hoshiko introduces to the two other teens. "We fly in from Japan yesterday."
> 
> Hoshiko tries not to stare at the strange color of the girls hair. She herself looks very odd in her alternate form, and that makes her uncomfortable enough. Green hair isn't so strange anyway, she supposed, the way some of her generation get their hair done.






Her mother tsked disapprovingly, before saying in Japanese.  “Terrible.  Will she be attending medical school as well?  I certainly hope not.”

“It is very nice to meet you, Mai” Julie replied with a grin.  If she noticed that Hoshiko was staring at her hair color, she does not let on.  “Isn’t this exciting?”


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 24, 2004)

Gradually, a few more students straggled in, but the number of students did not grow to be greater than sixty.  It was a small class.  Most of the people in the room appeared to be alert, excited about the days events.  However, there were a few people who still looked to be exhausted from their respective journeys.

At 8:25, most of the students and their guests were attending to their breakfasts.  It was then that they were joined by Christopher Bell.  Mr. Bell was accompanied by another, a short gentleman dressed comfortably in a tweed jacket and slacks.  His hair was mostly silver in color, and he occasionally stroked his silver mustache and beard thoughtfully.  The two of them stopped at each of the tables, where the elderly gentleman introduced himself as William Pike.  After Mr. Pike and Mr. Bell made small talk at each of the tables, they went to the long table at the front of the room, and took their seats.  They were soon joined by four other people; two women and two men.

The first was a severe-looking woman, tall and thin with her black hair pulled back in a tight bun.  She was dressed simply in a black and white business dress.  The other woman was of average height, with blonde hair cut close to her skull.  She seemed much more relaxed than the others, dressed in white shirt and pants that looked vaguely like a martial arts gi.

Of the men, the first was a wiry-looking man, with red hair that looked like it had not seen a comb in the last decade.  He seemed distracted, taking his seat at the table with barely a word of greeting to his colleagues.  By contract, the other was a tall man, who greeted Mr. Pike with an easy smile and a genial attitude.  He was dressed comfortably in khaki slacks and a green turtle neck, with his brown hair was tied neatly back.

The six people stood at the front of the room, conversing quietly for a few minutes.  Then, at 8:40, Mr. Pike stood up.  He waited patiently as the conversation around the room quieted, before beginning to speak.  “I am happy to see that so many have decided to join us as we begin our new semester.  Though classes will not begin until next week, I have looked forward to this most of all: the opportunity to meet with members of the new class, to extend a warm welcome to each of you.”

He spoke in English, with a slight British accent.  However, those who did not speak English as their primary language would have no trouble understanding him, as if he were addressing them in their native language.

As Mr. Pike spoke, Rinea tried to remain vigilant for Lucky and pay attention at the same time.  However, it was difficult.  After spending a few minutes dividing her attentions in such a manner, she felt a fatigue overcome her.  After overcoming her weariness, she noticed a short fellow had climbed onto the chair on the other side of James.  He was dressed all in green, and his hat sported a four-leaf clover.  A moment later, he grabbed the plate of food that was sitting in front of James.

(OOC: Rinea used extra effort, and is fatigued; -2 to Strength and Dexterity, and she cannot run.  Lucky used a half action to grab James' plate)


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 24, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5, Status: Confused and worried he's hallucinating.*

Wrapped up in his thoughts, James just barely notices motion on the table. His hair-trigger reflexes, already on edge, react before he has a chance to even comprehend what's going on. With a blur of motion, the knife that James had in his right hand flashes towards the leprechaun!

Half action: Throw the knife at 'Lucky'. +13 to hit, +5L damage (Throwing Mastery)..if it can be hurt, that is.    

Then he blinks, his brain obviously catching up with his actions. _'Did I just... kill a leprechaun?'_ James looks at his hand. _'I just threw the knife. I didn't even think. ...Hang on. A leprechaun?!'_


----------



## Amulet (Dec 25, 2004)

Rinea snaps to attention, suddenly understanding.  Obviously these leprechauns only attack when their quarry is distracted.  She only let her vigilance down for a minute, and there he was.  Clearly the people of this planet have over time developed a highly tuned breakfast concentration skills.  Tired and confused, Rinea grabs her plate and says to James, “Quick, it’s Lucky.  He is after your breakfast.”


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 25, 2004)

*Initiatives*
Rinea: 18 + 3 = 21
James: 7 + 13 = 20
Lucky: 1 + 3 = 4

Rinea jumps to protect her breakfast as James flicks the knife at Lucky.  The knife flashes in midair as it arcs toward its target.  However, at the last moment the leprechaun jumps out of the way, and the knife embeds itself in the table.  Still holding James’ breakfast plate, Lucky jumps off of the table.  Moving surprisingly quickly, he scampers underneath the next table, using the tablecloth for cover. 

(OOC: Lucky’s save is a 22, managing to overcome a target DC of 20.  Moves 20’, under the table, where he has full cover.)


At the moment, the breakfast-stealing leprechaun had not caused too much commotion.  However, a few people were turning to stare.  Hoshiko and Jonn both heard the sound of the knife being embedded in the table.  Marcus heard it too, but his attention was drawn to the small creature dressed in green who appeared to be stealing a plate.


----------



## Keia (Dec 25, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5*



			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Marcus heard it too, but his attention was drawn to the small creature dressed in green who appeared to be stealing a plate.




Marcus looked at the creature, then glanced down at his breakfast.  _'Nope, no Charms here, bacon, potatoes and eggs,'_ Marcus thought.  It was his favorite cereal (high in carbs) and he would've recognized the creature anywhere.

_'Somebody's pranking . . . and on the first day's opening meal - classic,'_ Marcus thought.  He glanced around to room to see if he could identify the culprit while pointing at the small creature.

"Ummm, does anyone else see the small green dude here?"  Marcus asked as calmly as he could.


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 25, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*

James looked thoughtfully at the table the leprechaun had scampered under.



			
				Rinea said:
			
		

> “Quick, it’s Lucky. He is after your breakfast.”




As Rinea spoke, he turned to stare at her. "So it would seem." _'Is this a joke of some kind? There are people here with powers, after all..could it be a distraction?'_ His gaze momentarily flicked to Marcus as the other boy spoke, but rather than say anything further he contented himself with reaching over and pulling the knife out of the table. _'Well, at least I don't appear to be going crazy. At least two other people can see it.'_ He looked up at Mr Pike, seeming to be paying his entire attention to the speech and ignoring both the leprechaun and the people who had turned to stare at his antics. 

 Using his All-Around Sight and Spot +11, James is scanning the area for the leprechaun, while appearing to pay full attention to Mr Pike. If he sees Lucky at a distance, he'll watch him, but not take any immediate action. If, however, the leprechaun reappears within arms reach, James'll take a blow at it with Strike turned on, though he won't attack from an angle where he might break the table. As well as looking for the leprechaun, James is keeping an eye out in general in case the leprechaun is a diversion to some sort of attack or other plan, though I think he'll be disappointed on that score..


----------



## Calinon (Dec 25, 2004)

Hoshiko glances over to the slight commotion. "Green... dude?" she says mostly to herself. Not seeing anything in particular aside from a quivering knife in the tabletop, she shakes her head with a slight frown. "I have a suspicion someone is playing a prank, and someone else over reacted by stabbing at something that was not there," she says to her parents and the two students at the table.  She looks over to Ken to see if he is busy conjuring green clad American cowboys to startle the other students.  

_These antics are not going to win my parents over very well,_ she thinks to herself.


----------



## Amulet (Dec 25, 2004)

Rinea speaks to James, “If the short documentaries on the talking picture box are correct, you must grab the creature in order to banish it and regain your breakfast.  But perhaps you know more lore of this creature?!  I will follow you!”

Rinea actively looks for Lucky, and readies an action to follow James on the merry chase that will no doubt result.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 25, 2004)

Marcus said:
			
		

> "Ummm, does anyone else see the small green dude here?" Marcus asked as calmly as he could.




Upon hearing Marcus’ question, Mr. Pike pauses and gives him a curious look.  “Excuse me?”




			
				Hoshiko said:
			
		

> "I have a suspicion someone is playing a prank, and someone else over reacted by stabbing at something that was not there," she says to her parents and the two students at the table. She looks over to Ken to see if he is busy conjuring green clad American cowboys to startle the other students.




“Hmph.  Someone has a very poor sense of humor,” her mother replied, looking very annoyed at the interruption.

“Green dudes?” Julie repeated, looking around curiously.  Jake did not respond, as he looked to be falling asleep from Mr. Pike’s speech.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 25, 2004)

James and Rinea scanned their surroundings carefully, looking for leprechauns or any other threats.  Though they are unable to see Lucky, they could both hear him giggling softly to himself as he ate James’ breakfast.

Meanwhile, the two boys who had been sitting at the table got up.  They looked similar enough to be twins, though one had a crew cut and the other wore his hair long.  The one with the short hair reached down and lifted up the table cloth.  "Hey, a midget stole someone's breakfast!" he explaimed with an Irish accent.


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 25, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*

At the Irish boy's words, James rolls his eyes and just represses a sigh. _'Well, thank you, braniac! Nice to know we've got someone here up to the daunting task of stating the obvious. Hurrah.'_ As the boys move around, James just eyes Rinea quizzically, and then asks a question in a studied and neutral tone. "Rinea - where are you from?" _''Cause I'm sure it's nowhere near here if you've no idea what a bloody television is! Can anyone really be this clueless?'_ Even as he questions Rinea, James is still watching the area, waiting for that little green idiot to slip up...


----------



## Amulet (Dec 26, 2004)

Rinea happily replies to James, "Duramnia in the Davinia system, on the outer rim of the Torbin galaxy.  Have you been there?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 26, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Amulet said:
			
		

> Rinea happily replies to James, "Duramnia in the Davinia system, on the outer rim of the Torbin galaxy.  Have you been there?"




James just looked at Rinea in response, appearing a little irritated. _'Right, whatever. So she thinks she's an alien. I guess she's not a spy after all - she's just crazy. How do you get yourself into these situations, James? Do you just attract nutcases or something? I suppose at least she's not trying to rip me in half...yet.'_ Shaking his head slightly, James looked over at the table under which the leprechaun is hiding, wishing he was anywhere other than the hall. _'Come on, just get the speeches over with and let us get the hell out of here! Nothing to see here, move along...'_ As people begin to take notice of the activities at the next table, James looks more uncomfortable - though in his case, it's hard to differentiate between uncomfortable and angry, as both involve glowering and little else. In any case, James is obviously wishing that the people beginning to take notice would really find something interesting to do on the other side of the hall, far away from him.


----------



## Keia (Dec 26, 2004)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5*

Marcus, his breakfast safe, continued to look on for the leprechaun.  He didn't want to make another outburst - he wasalready embarassed enough about the first one.  At least he didn't throw a knife, though that will probably be blamed on him too.

He looked to Robbie, Jonn and even Ms. Steele to see if any of them had seen the creature as well.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Jonn was trying very hard to pay attention to Mr. Bell and the others, while eating his breakfast (he found he was rather hungry this morning.).  At the sound of the knife hitting the table he spun around to see it sticking out of the table top.  Everything was going crazy now.  People were getting up and walking around, they were looking under tables, even Marcus shouted about a little green dude. 

_There's aliens here now?_

He was a little distracted by the commotion but tired very hard to go back to watching Mr. Bell.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 27, 2004)

> Shaking his head slightly, James looked over at the table under which the leprechaun is hiding, wishing he was anywhere other than the hall. _'Come on, just get the speeches over with and let us get the hell out of here! Nothing to see here, move along..._'




As James looked on, a plate rolled from underneath the table and settled on the floor near his feet with a clattering noise.  Only a few crumbs still clung to the plate, the last remnants of James’ breakfast.




> He looked to Robbie, Jonn and even Ms. Steele to see if any of them had seen the creature as well.




Robbie held his plate protectively, not willing to give up his breakfast.  Shannon, meanwhile, was trying to see the creature in question, craning her neck in a way that looked uncomfortable.

Mr. Pike paused, listening to what the Irish kid had to say before looking back to the dark haired woman.  “Ms. Cross, what do you make of this?”

The woman, Ms. Cross apparently, rose from her chair and came around the table, before saying in a clipped tone, “I will know more once I have seen this creature.”

“Of course, of course,” Mr. Pike said with a soft chuckle.  The two of them began making their way to the table which Lucky was hiding under.  The other four people remained sitting at the table, talking quietly.

Meanwhile, Lucky showed himself once more.  Apparently, James’ breakfast was not enough, as he climbed atop of the table he had previously been hiding under and grabbed another plateful of food.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 27, 2004)

After realizing that Ken has nothing to do with the small man, her attention returns to where people are looking as 'Lucky' makes his more obvious appearance.  "If the knife is any indication, the little person is likely empariling himself," she says in Japanese.  Deciding that he is likely simply another metahuman not overly used to social interaction, she gets to her feet and walks over towards the strange looking boy. 

Not seeing anything in particular aside from a quivering knife in the tabletop, she shakes her head with a slight frown. "Perhaps instead of taking from others, you will sit at table with me, little one?" she says towards 'Lucky' in her accented english.   "Where you can have own plate?"

Assuming Lucky doesn't bolt, attack her or get pounced upon by students, Hoshiko will offer her hand to the little man and give him a comforting smile.  If he does anything untowards to her, we will attempt to find out if Leprecauns have jimmies.


----------



## Amulet (Dec 27, 2004)

Rinea watches Hoshiko approach, neither moving nor making any noise.  Obviously this is a person with experience in dealing with Earth’s indigenous fauna.  She continues to guard her plate.


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 27, 2004)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*

_'Oh, great. So much for that. What, they think it's a student?! That's...well...that's possible, I suppose. What the heck do I do now? I threw a knife at him!'_

James tries hard to make himself invisible in his chair, scowling in the direction of the small green man. He's still holding the knife, though he makes no move to throw it at Lucky. Wishing he was anywhere but the dining hall, James waits watching Mr Pike and the dark-haired woman.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 28, 2004)

> Not seeing anything in particular aside from a quivering knife in the tabletop, she shakes her head with a slight frown. "Perhaps instead of taking from others, you will sit at table with me, little one?" she says towards 'Lucky' in her accented english. "Where you can have own plate?"




Lucky examines Hoshiko carefully, never letting go of his newly acquired breakfast plate.  “But this is me plate,” he replied.  As Hoshiko drew nearer, he jumped off the table and darted out the door.

Ms. Cross’ eyes narrow as she looks first at the table that Lucky had been crouching upon, then at the doorway that he had disappeared through.  “That will do.  Resume your seats.  I will see if I can track down this… creature.”  Her icy grey eyes swept the room, looking to see if there was any argument or if anyone was attempting to pursue the fleeing leprechaun.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 28, 2004)

"But, that is not..." she starts before 'Lucky' runs out the door. "...your plate," Hoshiko sighs. "He does not need to run. Maybe people be nicer to him and he would act properly. Throwing things and chasing him with angry voices will not help..." she says, turning around to see it was Ms. Cross that spoke behind her. "...things," she trails off. Nervous and self counscious suddenly at her unintentional confronting of an instructor, she momentarily considers simply returning to her seat. But she manages to keep enough resolve for a somewhat shaky, "He may be metahuman person too, not a creature," though she keeps her eyes lowered to the floor and doesn't look at Ms. Cross when she speaks.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 31, 2004)

Hoshiko said:
			
		

> "But, that is not..." she starts before 'Lucky' runs out the door. "...your plate," Hoshiko sighs. "He does not need to run. Maybe people be nicer to him and he would act properly. Throwing things and chasing him with angry voices will not help..." she says, turning around to see it was Ms. Cross that spoke behind her. "...things," she trails off. Nervous and self counscious suddenly at her unintentional confronting of an instructor, she momentarily considers simply returning to her seat. But she manages to keep enough resolve for a somewhat shaky, "He may be metahuman person too, not a creature," though she keeps her eyes lowered to the floor and doesn't look at Ms. Cross when she speaks.




Ms. Cross's eyebrows shot up at Hoshiko's words, and she paused, examining the girl for a long moment.  At ast, her lips twitch in a movement that could have been a smile, and she says in a voice that is slightly less cold, "Well, I suppose he could be.  I shall see what I can find out."  She paused a moment, in case Hoshiko had a reply, before striding out of the room.

"Well, there was a bit of excitement," Mr. Pike said at last with a chuckle.  "Now then, I am certain you have heard enough of an old man's ramblings.  Welcome to all.  Please, help yourself to the food as I see that there is still plenty.  At 12 o'clock, the students will reconvene at the location specified in their packets in order to meet with their family groups.  During that time, I will be more than happy to sit down to tea with any parents in attendance, to answer any question about our school.”


----------



## Calinon (Dec 31, 2004)

Hoshiko stays quiet, returning to her table.  Once Ms. Cross leaves, she lets out a sigh.  "That is very scary woman.  Hopefully she is not angry with me," she says the table.  Returning to the previous conversation, she says to Julie and the nearly sleeping Jake, "Family name is Mai.  Given name is Hoshiko.  These are my mother and father.  It is good to meet you Julie and... is Jake asleep?" she asks.


----------



## Amulet (Dec 31, 2004)

Rinea is obviously very relieved that the threat of Lucky has subsided, at least for now. She turns her attention to the conversations and goings on around her, but not before saying to James, “Well, James, you handled that situation very well.  Do you have much experience dealing with the villains of your world?”


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 1, 2005)

Cloud watches the entire episode with Lucky with quiet amusement.  _Seems harmless enough,_ she thinks.  _I wonder if he's real or a creation of my new roomie's.  At least she seems slightly less off her rocker now..._ 

She gives her parents a somewhat embarrassed shrug.  "Looks like this place could end up being a never-ending source of new experiences," she says.


----------



## Keia (Jan 1, 2005)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5*

Marcus looked down at his plate, making certain that it was still there before continuing to finish his breakfast. _'No reason any of this good food should go to waste,'_ Marcus thought.

"Food's good, guess the little dude had the right idea," Marcus said quietly to the others at the table.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 4, 2005)

Hoshiko said:
			
		

> Hoshiko stays quiet, returning to her table. Once Ms. Cross leaves, she lets out a sigh. "That is very scary woman. Hopefully she is not angry with me," she says the table. Returning to the previous conversation, she says to Julie and the nearly sleeping Jake, "Family name is Mai. Given name is Hoshiko. These are my mother and father. It is good to meet you Julie and... is Jake asleep?" she asks.




“Oh!  I am sorry about that,” Julie replies as Hoshiko corrects her, her cheeks reddening in embarrassment.  “It is very nice to meet all of you.”  Looking over to Jake, she gently nudged him.  “Looks like he is…”

“What?” Jake asked sleepily in response to the nudge.  “What’d I miss?”





			
				Cloud said:
			
		

> She gives her parents a somewhat embarrassed shrug. "Looks like this place could end up being a never-ending source of new experiences," she says.




“New experiences…” her father replied with a pained expression.  “Princess, are you sure you want to come here?  We can afford to send you to a college that’s closer to home.  One that doesn’t have…. leprechauns running around.”





			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> "Food's good, guess the little dude had the right idea," Marcus said quietly to the others at the table.





“I guess…” Tank replied, as he lifted his last forkful of food to his mouth.  “You think he’s gonna be coming around to every meal?”


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 4, 2005)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Rinea said:
			
		

> . She turns her attention to the conversations and goings on around her, but not before saying to James, “Well, James, you handled that situation very well.  Do you have much experience dealing with the villains of your world?”




James just looks at Rinea for a moment, looking lik he's trying to decide if she's joking. After a few moments, he does eventually speak. "Some." _'Jeez, I can't take any more of this. At least it seems the speeches are over..'_ With that, James gets up and quietly leaves the room by the closest possible exit, ignoring the other students. (unless one of the teachers tells him not to leave, of course) Assuming he is allowed to leave the hall, once outside, James leans up aaginst the wall for a moment. _'That was harder than I thought it'd be. I'm sure I made a great impression with the knife-throwing and all. Jesus...'_ 
Moving awa form the dining hall, James wanders around the school a bit, mapping the place out and basically poking his nose into anywhere he's allowed to. He's especially interested in finding the location of the infirmary and any gym.


----------



## Keia (Jan 4, 2005)

Tank said:
			
		

> “I guess…” Tank replied, as he lifted his last forkful of food to his mouth.  “You think he’s gonna be coming around to every meal?”




"Naah, if he follows his m.o., it'll just be breakfast.  At least, it will wake people up in the morning," Marcus commented.  He glanced around the room, trying to check out the girls who might be classmates here at the school.

"So, Ms. Steele, you goin' to school here then, or teaching, or something?" Marcus asked.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 5, 2005)

Nobody tries to stop James as he leaves the dining hall and begins to wander the school.  There are very few people in the halls; most of them were apparently at the welcoming breakfast.  The school itself was a maze, though sings on the walls helped James to get around.  The first stop was the gym; it was well equipped with weight machines, free weights and cardio equipment.  There were three doors leading out of the workout room: two which apparently lead to locker rooms, and one that opened into an adjoining basketball court.

As James wandered, he found several classrooms, as well as a few doors that were unmarked.  These doors were locked, and there was no window to allow a person in the hall to see into the room.

Finally, he made his way up a flight of stairs.  Following the signs, he was able to find his way to the infirmary, where Amelia rested.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 5, 2005)

Looking around the room, there were a number of nice-looking potential classmates.  At the next table over, a girl with long dark hair (dark green, perhaps?) sat talking with a Japanese girl and two people who were probably the Japanese girl’s parents.  Three tables away, a red-head in a designer outfit chatted with four guys who seemed to be hanging out her every word.  Nearby, a girl with long dark hair and what looked like Native American features chatted with her parents.  In the back of the room, Marcus spotted James talking to a girl with red hair streaked with blonde.  Or, perhaps talking was not the right word, as James quickly got up and left without a word.  Of course, there were several other girls in the room, but the aforementioned were the most remarkable.



			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> "So, Ms. Steele, you goin' to school here then, or teaching, or something?" Marcus asked.




“Nah, I finished my PhD ages ago,” Shannon replied offhandedly.  “Dad has been working here for ages.  He won’t tell me about any of his projects, but he’s pretty proud of them.  I came here to see them for myself.  And please, call me Shannon.”


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 5, 2005)

The rest of the meal passed in tranquility, as there were no more appearances made by the resident breakfast-stealing leprechaun.  The excitement apparently over, many of the students wandered off to kill some time before their next appointment.  Some returned to their rooms to rest, while others went to explore the campus.  Mrs. Rice wanted to see more of the gardens, and Mr. Rice grudgingly agreed to accompany her.  Shannon disappeared, mumbling something about robots.  Robbie was content to hang out with Marcus and Jonn.

The free time passed quickly, no matter how it was spent, and it was soon time to go to the next activity on the schedule: something called family group.  It was at that time that Cloud’s and Hoshiko’s parents went their own way, going to the tea that was intended for the parents.

Upon reaching the library, they would find that four of the study rooms had been set-aside for group meeting places, and on the door was the list of each student who was supposed to meet there.  The list on the door of study room four read:

Jonn Birkey
James Dunbar
Hoshiko Mai
Watching Cloud Rice
Rinea Silverstarr
Marcus Stevens


----------



## Amulet (Jan 5, 2005)

Rinea arrives at room four a bit early, and eagerly awaits her new friends.  She warmly greets Cloud and James as they arrive, acting as if she had known them much longer than a few hours.  She formally introduces herself to the others as Rinea Silverstar.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 5, 2005)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*

James puts his hand on the infirmary door, breathes for a second, and then heads in. Telling whoever's in there that he's there to see his sister, James goes and sits by Amelia's bed. He begins talking quietly to the still form of his sister. 

"Hey. How're you doing? ..Yeah, that's what I figured. The good news is, it looks like this place was on the level. They're going to look after you."  

James chuckles ruefully. "To tell you the truth, I think you got the sweet part of the deal. These people...they're nice, I think. Normal. And... I have no idea what to say to them. What I'm supposed to do, you know? It's been years since I had the chance to just talk to people, and I don't know how it goes anymore. I can't hold a conversation for more than a few minutes before I run out of things to say, or start feeling like I'm under attack, and that I don't belong there. Muggers, mobsters, bank robbers - them I can deal with. But when I have to have a normal conversation with someone my own age, I just can't do it. Pathetic, huh? But it's OK. I'll do this as long as I need to. And...and there're people here with powers. Maybe..."

 James's voice drops even lower than before. "Maybe there's someone here who can help you. I'm keeping my eyes open. Just in case." Sighing, James sits back. "So don't you worry. Everything's going to be fine. I promise."

James stays in the infirmary for some time, just sitting by Amelia's bed. He talks about the school, the teachers he's met so far, the incident at breakfast. He probably says more to Amelia in a couple of hours than he has to other people in a week. He even smiles a couple of times. After a while, he says goodbye and heads out a little before 12 to find the library and where he's supposed to be. When he heads into the study room, he's back to the old James, though perhaps a little happier. With James, it's hard to tell. He greets Rinea in a slightly uncomfortable fashion, unsure how to respond to her warm greeting, and finds a place to perch with an eye on the door.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Jonn finished with his meal and cleaned up his area.  _Man, this place is crazy!  How are we supposed to accomplish anything around here?  Not what I expected but not like I have any better options._

He carried his dishes from the table and got himself a refill of coffee.  He waved to Shannon and smiled as he walked by.  He had a plan today, to stick as close to Robbie and Marcus as he could.  Last thing he wanted was to get lost, again.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 7, 2005)

After seeing her parents off to the tea, Hoshiko wanders towards the library, looking around for the little fellow named Lucky.  She finds the hall she is supposed to be in and immediately begins to get uncomfortable, not wanting anyone to know her other identity.  Opening the door, she steps in and looks for an open seat.


----------



## Keia (Jan 7, 2005)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, Unhurt*



			
				Shannon Steele said:
			
		

> “Nah, I finished my PhD ages ago,” Shannon replied offhandedly. “Dad has been working here for ages. He won’t tell me about any of his projects, but he’s pretty proud of them. I came here to see them for myself. And please, call me Shannon.”




_' 'Ages ago'?!? Just how old is she?'_ Marcus thought.  Even he knew better than to ask a woman that question.  Instead, he tried to be polite, "Sure thing, Shannon.  Hope ya find out about those projects and stuff.  It's good ta see a friendly face around here, Ms. Steele . . . err, Shannon, I mean."

After breakfast, Marcus hung with Jonn and Robbie.  He tried to find the gymnasium or an outdoor basketball court to shoot some hoops or just throw a ball around.

When it came time for the next meeting, Marcus was disappointed that Robbie wouldn't be able to join their team, but asked, "Robbie, ya gotta give us what's going on in your group.  We'll let ya know what's happing in ours, too."

Looking into the room, Marcus was looking to sit closer to Rinea than to James, if the seating was available.

"Hey, Ms. Silverstar, good ta meet ya," Marcus replied to her introduction.  "I'm Marcus, Marcus Stevens."


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 8, 2005)

Cloud pokes her head in the door, relieved to see others already here.  She returns her roommate Rinea's greeting.

"Hi everyone," she says warmly, taking the closest available seat.  "Regardless what the name on the door says, you can just call me Cloud.  I'm from Madison, Wisconsin.  Where's everyone else from?"


----------



## Amulet (Jan 8, 2005)

“Nice to meet you Marcus Marcus.  Please call me Rinea.” Rinea replied.

To Cloud, she answered, “Duramnia in the Davinia system, on the outer rim of the Torbin galaxy.  What galaxy is the Wisconsin system in?  I have never heard of it.”


----------



## Keia (Jan 8, 2005)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, Unhurt*



			
				Rinea said:
			
		

> “Nice to meet you Marcus Marcus.  Please call me Rinea.” Rinea replied.




"Just calling me Marcus would be okay, Rin . . Rinea, is it?"  Marcus asked.




			
				Cloud said:
			
		

> "Hi everyone," she says warmly, taking the closest available seat. "Regardless what the name on the door says, you can just call me Cloud. I'm from Madison, Wisconsin. Where's everyone else from?"




"Cool, one word, like Cher and Madonna.  I like that," Marcus replied.  "Me, I'm Marcus from Pittsburgh, Pa."


----------



## Calinon (Jan 9, 2005)

"I am Mai Hoshiko," Hoshiko introduces herself. "I am from Japan," she adds. When Rinea mentions another galaxy, she looks confused. "I do not understand your joke?" she says questioningly.


----------



## Amulet (Jan 9, 2005)

Rinea seems concerned that she might have upset Mia.  “Hi Mia.  Did I make a joke?  I’m sorry, didn’t mean to.  Maybe James can explain it.  He is very wise.  James, did I make a joke?”


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 9, 2005)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*

James had just been sitting quietly, trying to be unobtrusive while the others introduced themselves. He looks slightly startled as Rinea speaks to him again, and appears to be at rather a loss for what to say. After a moment his face becomes slightly grimmer - as if remembering an unpleasant memory, and when he speaks, his voice is cold. "I'm not the best person to ask." With that, he goes quiet again and begins examining the other side of the room, looking away from the others so he doesn't have to make eye contact. _'When was the last time you laughed, James? How long ago? Years?'_


----------



## Calinon (Jan 10, 2005)

"Mai is last name, not Mia," Hoshiko corrects. "Hoshiko is first name." She looks between Rinea and James with no less confusion. When no obvious answers are forthcoming, she say, "You say you come from somplace that sounds like you are an alien from anime films. I do not understand the joke, but maybe I missed part of the conversation.  You are from America too?" she asks.


----------



## Amulet (Jan 10, 2005)

Rinea responds excitedly to Hoshika, “Yes, Hoshika, I just came from America.  I spent one rotation there.  It is very alien.  I did not know that there were two of them, though........  What is an anime film?  Is it like the documentaries on the talking picture box?”

Turning to Marcus, she says, “ Perhaps Marcus Marcus from the Pittsburgh system can help us understand this joke.”


----------



## Keia (Jan 11, 2005)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5*



			
				Rinea said:
			
		

> Rinea responds excitedly to Hoshika, “Yes, Hoshika, I just came from America.  I spent one rotation there.  It is very alien.  I did not know that there were two of them, though........  What is an anime film?  Is it like the documentaries on the talking picture box?”
> 
> Turning to Marcus, she says, “ Perhaps Marcus Marcus from the Pittsburgh system can help us understand this joke.”




Marcus suddenly felt like he was talking with Yogi Berra, or listening to Abbott and Costello.  His eyebrow raised and his eyes sort-of glazed over.  The only sound from him was a . . .

"Ahh, huh?" and then silence.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 11, 2005)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*

At Rinea's last words, James looked at her, an expression of exasperation and general 'oh, I give up!' on his face. _'She's that intend on continuing this ridiculous charade?! Someone knock some sense into her already! What's with the act?'_ In an angry voice, he spoke. "What the hell is wrong with-" Abruptly, James cut himself off, obviously regaining control, and settled for looking away again and standing up in an swift motion. He moved to the other side of the room, putting some distance between him and the others, his back to them. Thrusting his hands angrily into his pockets, James scowled at the wall, berating himself for his outburst. He seemed extremely tense, and somewhat annoyed. _'Well, that was stupid. And unnecessary. You're tired, James. Tired and nervous. Just don't speak, don't do anything, and it should all be fine.'_


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 11, 2005)

“Ahem.”  A quiet cough interrupted the conversation, as two people entered the room.  The first was one of the faculty who had been at breakfast, the man long brown hair, tied neatly back.  The other was a tall, statuesque woman with shoulder length blonde hair, clad in a conservative blue dress.  As she entered the room, she shut the door behind her.

“Morning, everyone.  It looks like most everyone has introduced themselves, so I will go ahead and do the same.  My name is Wes Jordan, and my companion’s name is Cassandra Vale.”

“You may call me Siren,” Cassandra spoke up as she pressed her fingers against the face of her watch.  For a moment, she was surrounded by an aura of light, before her form shimmered and changed.  Her features remained the same, though her coloration was different.  Her skin was now impossibly pale, her hair deep blue in color.  The conservative dress was gone too, replaced by a very… small… blue bikini.  Appearing a bit more relaxed, she settled into a chair next to Marcus.

“Right.  As you can tell, Siren enjoys making an entrance,” Wes added with a wry smile.  “At any rate, all of the students in our metahuman program have been divided into ‘family groups’.  On top of your regular curriculum, there will be a few courses that will be required for all students, basically concerning developing your powers.  All of these courses will be taken with your group.  Any questions so far?”


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Jonn took in all of the occupants of the room.  He was used to meeting new people.  Even lots of new people at once.  These people however, took some getting used to.  He got comfortable in his chair as the man and woman entered.  _Finally.  Can't wait to get some strait explanations of what we're doing here.  Not to mention a little normalcy._

Mr. Jordan introduced himself and Jonn said, "Hi" and smiled.  Then Ms. Vale touched her watch and her appearance changed and she was suddenly very hard not to look at.  Jonn did his best not to be obvious, he just didn't do as good as a job as he thought.  She was an instructor of some kind, he couldn't just admire her like this.  Could he?

Mr. Jordan explained something and then asked if there were any questions.  Jonn looked around at the others to see what they would ask, since he was not sure what they had just discussed.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 11, 2005)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*

James turned smoothly as the two entered the room, examining them carefully. _'Let's hope they didn't hear any of that...'_ As Siren changed, he sucked in a startled breath, tensing up again before relaxing slowly. Interestingly, despite Siren's attire, James wasn't really looking at Siren's body at all, but rather her...eyes? Moving back over to the group, James remained standing, watching the two faculty members suspiciously. _'Remember, James, watch the eyes. That's where the warnings come. What the heck is she, anyway? A mutant? Must be, with blue skin. That watch...some sort of illusionary device, perhaps? And...this Wes guy. What's his story? Normal human, or..?'_ James's eyes narrowed again as Wes spoke. _'Right, so everyone in this room must have powers. Figures.'_ Not speaking, James stood, watching Wes and Siren like a hawk. His tension had returned, and he looked wary.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 12, 2005)

Hoshiko suddenly feels very sick to her stomach, the conversation with Rinea driven from her memory by the though she may have to show her powers to someone other than a scientist. She hadn't once considered showing her alternate form to any student. The last thing she planned on was for her secret identity to become a public one! Coupled with the completely inappropriate outfit the teacher was wearing has her staring at her desktop, gripping it tightly and struggling to continue breathing with even a semblance of normality.


----------



## Keia (Jan 12, 2005)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, Unhurt*



			
				James said:
			
		

> "What the hell is wrong with-" Abruptly, James cut himself off, obviously regaining control, and settled for looking away again and standing up in an swift motion. He moved to the other side of the room, putting some distance between him and the others, his back to them.




Lucky for Marcus, his brain lock was interrupted by James' outburst.  Shaking his head slightly Marcus was about to speak up when he realized there were two new people in the room.



			
				Siren said:
			
		

> “You may call me Siren,” Cassandra spoke up as she pressed her fingers against the face of her watch . . .  Her features remained the same, though her coloration was different. Her skin was now impossibly pale, her hair deep blue in color. The conservative dress was gone too, replaced by a very… small… blue bikini.




_'Siren . . . goddess, either work for me,'_ Marcus thought, though when he went to put words to his thoughts he realized his mouth was terribly dry.  His tongue seemed stuck to the roof of his mouth and his breathing wouldn't allow speech.  When she settled into a chair next to Marcus, Marcus could only think _'This place is so great!!'_



			
				Wes said:
			
		

> “At any rate, all of the students in our metahuman program have been divided into ‘family groups’. On top of your regular curriculum, there will be a few courses that will be required for all students, basically concerning developing your powers. All of these courses will be taken with your group. Any questions so far?”




Marcus tried to get his brain on track (_'She is so close, I could almost touch her'_),  trying to think of questions he may have . . . questions he could actually ask in this setting without getting tossed on his ear.

"Are there, like, non-disclosure contracts and the like?" Marcus asked.  "Cause as much as I like the idea of paid education and all, I really don't want people blabbing that I'm a meta, I think it would ruin my day job, or something, ya know?"


----------



## Amulet (Jan 13, 2005)

“What exactly do you mean by a family group?  That has numerous connotations.”   Rinea asks with a slightly perplexed look on her face.


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 14, 2005)

_Interesting_, Cloud thinks to herself when Siren transforms her appearance.  _Not the sort of thing you'd ever catch me wearing in a school..._  She absentmindedly brushes out the wrinkles in her khaki slacks.

Cloud quickly senses the heightenend tension among her 'family group'.  She's fairly certain that she understands some of their concerns - things that have been nagging in the back of her mind as well.  Noting that a few have clammed up rather than speak out, she decides to air some issues.

"I think Marcus has hit on some issues that are close to home for many, if not most of us," she says with a nod his direction.  "While the opportunity for education, both ordinary and otherwise, is wonderful, I think most of us are wondering just what might be in it for you?  Is there an ulterior motive?  Are we being trained for something in the future?  Will this jeopardize our chances at a 'normal' life?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 14, 2005)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*

There's an approving - and slightly surprised - noise somewhere between a snort and a laugh from James as Cloud asks about ulterior motives, which he quickly muffles. _'Nice. There's someone here with some brains who isn't so dazzled by the big buildings and skimpy clothing they just leave common sense at the door. What was her name again...oh, yeah. Cloud. Weird name..'_ Almost smiling - well, smirking - James watches to see how Wes and Siren react to Cloud's comment, paying careful attention. _'Gee, I *wonder* what they're going to say..."No, of course there's no motive. I mean, why would anyone want to build their own private army of metahumans? Perish the thought." Hah! Ten to one they say they're training us to control our powers so we can help people. No-one's ever willing to challenge supposed altruism. ...When did you get so cynical, James? Oh, wait, I remember. Nevermind.'_ James's almost smile fades quickly at the turn his thoughts are taking, and he just stands, observing the faculty members...and Cloud.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

_Contracts?  Ulterior Motives?  Great, we're gonna stir something up here and it's not gonna be good._

All the important talk brought Jonn around to the conversations taking place.  He still held Siren in his view but began to listen to the questions and answers around him.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 18, 2005)

Marcus said:
			
		

> "Are there, like, non-disclosure contracts and the like?" Marcus asked. "Cause as much as I like the idea of paid education and all, I really don't want people blabbing that I'm a meta, I think it would ruin my day job, or something, ya know?"






			
				Cloud said:
			
		

> "I think Marcus has hit on some issues that are close to home for many, if not most of us," she says with a nod his direction. "While the opportunity for education, both ordinary and otherwise, is wonderful, I think most of us are wondering just what might be in it for you? Is there an ulterior motive? Are we being trained for something in the future? Will this jeopardize our chances at a 'normal' life?"







			
				James said:
			
		

> _..."No, of course there's no motive. I mean, why would anyone want to build their own private army of metahumans? Perish the thought." Hah! Ten to one they say they're training us to control our powers so we can help people. No-one's ever willing to challenge supposed altruism. ...When did you get so cynical, James? Oh, wait, I remember_




“Do not worry, darling.  There are measures being taken to protect the identities of our students.  But, if it makes you feel better, the nondisclosure agreement was part of the papers you filled out during your entrance interview,” Siren replied, offering Marcus a reassuring smile.

Wes looked at each of the students as they spoke, before glancing at James with a raised eyebrow and a wry grin.  “A valid question, Cloud.  No, you are not being trained for some specific event, nor will attending this school jeopardize your chances at a normal life.  But, our motives are not entirely ‘altruistic’.  Too many have turned to a life of crime because they had powers, but no mentor to teach them how to use their powers properly.  We hope that the training we provide here will guide our students to use their powers for good, rather than evil.  Of course, the choice is ultimately yours.”




			
				Rinea said:
			
		

> “What exactly do you mean by a family group? That has numerous connotations.” Rinea asks with a slightly perplexed look on her face.




“The term ‘team’ or ‘class’ would be more appropriate.  You will attend the metahuman classes in this group.  The groups are intended to help facilitate teamwork, and promote bonding,” Wes replied.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

"Yeah, teamwork is a great idea.  I spent some time in the Army Reserves and it really works well.  And even though you get used to training with certain people, once you have the training you end up working real well with others that have gone through the same training.  All sounds pretty good to me!"  

Jonn was sincerely pleased with everything he had heard since arriving at the school.  As he finished talking, he looked around at the others in his 'family.'  His gaze stopped short of Marcus (who he already knows pretty well) and ended on Siren. He offered a brief smile and continued to gaze at her.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 19, 2005)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Wes Jordan said:
			
		

> “A valid question, Cloud. No, you are not being trained for some specific event, nor will attending this school jeopardize your chances at a normal life. But, our motives are not entirely ‘altruistic’. Too many have turned to a life of crime because they had powers, but no mentor to teach them how to use their powers properly. We hope that the training we provide here will guide our students to use their powers for good, rather than evil. Of course, the choice is ultimately yours.”




James's hands clenched as Wes grinned at him _'Huh?! He...it...he knew what I was thinking. And he's letting me know it. He's a goddamn telepath!'_ James's expression became one of pure rage, and the glare he shot at Wes looked like he wanted him dead. _'Damn you, stay out of my brain! You hear me?! I've had enough people poking around in there, trying to make me...no, dammit! Don't think about that! Focus! Sweeping kick to left knee. Open palm strike to solar plexus. Don't think about it. Screen your thoughts. Spin kick...'_ James tore his gaze away from Wes and stared at the floor, breathing heavily. His hands were tightly clenched, nails cutting into his palms. _'Stay in control, James. Focus on the pain. Let your thoughts drift...'_ James was so intent on his own internal struggle that he almost missed John's words, but some part of him registered them.



			
				John Birkley said:
			
		

> "Yeah, teamwork is a great idea. I spent some time in the Army Reserves and it really works well. And even though you get used to training with certain people, once you have the training you end up working real well with others that have gone through the same training. All sounds pretty good to me!"




Without meaning to, James let out a derisive snort at John's words, his face twisting in anger and bitterness. Utterly off-balance from the earlier events, and already agitated from his lack of sleep the night before, James's self control totally deserts him. "Listen to yourself! Are you even thinking about what you're saying?! There's a reason that you did this training in the _Army_ Reserves; because the situation that sort of training is most useful in is combat! Have you ever thought about the possible uses for a team of metahumans? The uses they can be put to? Oh, sure, nobody uses terms like private army, but that's what it ends up as. Some people might try to dress it up, pretend it's for a 'worthy cause' or a 'noble goal'; go out and be heroes, whatever. But all they're doing is killing two birds with one stone; strengthening their position, and eliminating possible competition. See, with me, it's different. I don't care. So long as you people.." - James wheels indicating Siren and Wes -"..keep your promises, I don't care what you want me for - what you want me to fight, who you want me to kill. But it makes me sick to see people like you.." - James gestures at John - "...wide eyed, pathetically naive, just walking into this and not having any _idea_ of what lies behind it!" 

Pouring out his vitriol and paranoia, James is ranting by the end of his impromptu speech. Breathing heavily, he strides towards the door. As he passes him, he jabs a finger at Wes, his eyes wild and his face changed by a deep and personal anger. He speaks quietly, but with great venom. "And you...." _'You stay the hell out of my head, or I swear I'll kill you.'_ Seemingly overwhelmed by anger and disgust, James leaves his sentence unfinished, and heads to the door, intent on going somewhere...anywhere..away from the room, from the teachers, from the rest of his 'family group.' Somewhere secluded, somewhere quiet..somewhere with breakable objects nobody's going to miss.


----------



## Keia (Jan 19, 2005)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5*

Marcus listened to the tirade, trying to decide if the dude was a really good actor or he really was this demented.  Then, Marcus thought back to the sensation that he was watched all night . . . he wasn't so sure.

"Betcha Tank's group doesn't have this kinda excitement,"  Marcus said in a false quiet voice to Jonn, hoping the joke would calm him down.

Besides that, Marcus was preparing to go intangible if the crazy dude (who was his roommate) tried anything directed at him.

"Lighten up, Francis," Marcus directed to James, hoping he'd get the reference.


----------



## Calinon (Jan 20, 2005)

If there was any chance of Hoshiko speaking up again, it was pretty much gone now. She missed a good deal of the ranting speech with her imperfect grasp of the language, but the anger itself would have been enough indication even if she had no knowledge of English at all. While certain that the instructors had meant for this to be a reassuring get together, it was suddenly far from that, and Hoshi was suddenly more certain that revealing her alter-ego was not something she was going to do in front of any of the student body. 

She maintained her death grip on the table, wishing desperately that she was nowhere near the angry teen, while the power of the Black Star bubbled beneath the surface, prepared to defend her if push came to shove. It was a power she fought to keep under control.


----------



## Amulet (Jan 20, 2005)

The tension in the room seemed totally lost on Rinea.  “Teamwork sounds fun!  Although the killing bit sounds complicated.  There are so many people here, I wouldn’t know who to kill and who not to.  Father always made me try to un-kill people after I had killed them.  Will that be part of the training too?”

Turning to Marcus, she asks with sincerity, “Who is your friend Francis?  I don’t think it is a good idea from him to sneak up on James.”


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*



			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> "Betcha Tank's group doesn't have this kinda excitement,"  Marcus said in a false quiet voice to Jonn, hoping the joke would calm him down.



Jonn's' face showed exactly how much he did not care for James.  Still, he had to chuckle slightly at Marcus comment.  "Yeah, I wonder if it's too late to switch families?"  He looked around at the others discomfort at the situation and that only upset him more.

"You know what, man? This is exactly the kind of thing this place is trying to avoid.  Some of these people will have a hard time fitting in to normal society and if they can't control their powers it will only be worse.  Me, I like who and what I am.  If this place can make me better, great!  I'm all for it.  I was out there in a costume trying to help people and stop bad guys before I cam here and I can't wait to do it again.  You have a problem with any of that, then get lost.  We don't need you around here anyway."  He turned away from James and slid down in his chair a little.  He was not happy about this guy and what he said but he was even more unhappy with how easily it made him blow up.


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 25, 2005)

_Mental note: don't talk to that guy telepathically,_ Cloud thinks to herself as she watches James' outburst in silence.

Sensing that her family was already at risk of falling apart before it could come together, she decides to step up and become an enabler...something she learned from a seminar while on student council back in high school.

"Jonn's exactly right," she says.  "We're always going to be different from others and we need to learn how to deal with people who don't like us..._as well as learning how to trust those who do._  I know we're all a little bit skeptical about what this school is offering us.  It's a natural reaction to something that on the surface almost seems too good.  If we're resistant and untrusting every step of the way, however, we're only dooming the process to failure.

"Personally, I'm very eager to learn everything they can teach us.  I'm also looking forward to getting to know my new family better.  I think we cover quite the range of personalities, but that will probably only make us stronger in the long run."

Cloud looks around a little sheepishly at the others in the room.  She surprised even herself a bit with her boldness.

"If you want, I could try talking to James...see if I can calm him down a bit.  I get a sense that there's something in his past that has made him a lot touchier than the rest of us.  I'd rather not lose anyone before we've even started."


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 25, 2005)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*

Not acknowledging Marcus or John's words, James leaves the room. The place certainly seems a lot less angrier with him gone. _'Stupid! Can't they see I'm just trying to help them?! Why do you even bother, James?'_ Glowering angrily, James just walks. Eventually, he ends up outside the building, still angry. Leaning up against the wall, James begins muttering to himself, too caught up in his thoughts to notice he's talking out loud. "Well, that was clever, wasn't it? This was a stupid idea from the start. I've got nothing in common with these people. Whose bright idea was it to try and fit back into society anyway? I'm a freak! An experiment gone wrong. I don't fit in anywhere. Dammit!" James lashes out, hitting the wall hard enough to bruise his knuckles..though the bruises are gone almost as soon as they form. "Now just think for a minute! While I'm here, they're willing to take care of Amelia. If I run off, what happens to her? Does it really matter what these people want me for? There's no such thing as a free lunch, and the only currency I've got is my abilities. If using my abilities for these people keeps Amelia safe, is it really a problem?" _'Amelia might think it depends on what you use them for.'_ _'Oh, shut up.'_


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 26, 2005)

Siren appeared calm in the face of James’ outburst, and Wes’s only reaction was to narrow his eyes slightly as James stormed out.  Both remained silent for a moment as the students talked amongst themselves.  



			
				Rinea said:
			
		

> “Teamwork sounds fun! Although the killing bit sounds complicated. There are so many people here, I wouldn’t know who to kill and who not to. Father always made me try to un-kill people after I had killed them. Will that be part of the training too?”




At last, Siren speaks up.  “Sorry to… er… disappoint you, child, but we will not be asking you to kill anybody.  Though you may have an opportunity to practice any healing powers you might have.”



			
				Cloud said:
			
		

> "If you want, I could try talking to James...see if I can calm him down a bit. I get a sense that there's something in his past that has made him a lot touchier than the rest of us. I'd rather not lose anyone before we've even started."




“Thank you, Cloud.  However, I think it would be best if we allowed Mr. Dunbar time to cool off,” Wes replied smoothly.  “We have a few more matters to discuss, and after a brief break we will be taking a tour of the campus.  Perhaps he will see fit to join us then."  Wes paused, and got a faraway look in his eyes.  A moment later, he seemed to sna back to reality, before continuing on.  "Now, is there anyone here who does not speak English as their primary language?”


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 26, 2005)

As James storms outside, he draws a few curious looks, but no one approaches him.  He makes it to the gardens, where he paces and rants a bit.  As he pauses to catch a breath, he hears a soft rustling coming from some nearby bushes.  Turning to look, he would see a young green-skinned woman.  It appeared she had in the process of gardening, but at the moment, she was looking in his direction.

A moment later, James heard Wes’s voice within his mind.  _They may tolerate temper tantrums where you come from, but we will not.  After you have had your chance to sulk, come back.  We will be starting the campus tour in twenty minutes._


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 26, 2005)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*

"Argh!" Frustrated by Wes's casual insertion into his mind, and by what the telepath said, James lets out an angry yell and punched the wall again as hard as he can. There's an unpleasant cracking noise and a lance of pain which makes James suck in his breath, but as usual, it doesn't last long as his long-suffering bones are coaxed back into their rightful place. James just looks at his hand for a moment, feeling it knitting back together. He suddenly feels very tired, his anger seemingly burnt out. It's only then that he notices the green-skinned woman looking at him. 

James looks for a moment, but can't hold her gaze, and he looks down and away, feeling ashamed. "...Sorry." James's mutter isn't very audible, but it is there. He crosses his arms over his chest, feeling very stupid all of a sudden and looks over the garden, taking care not to look at the woman. Remembering his antics of the past few minutes and realising that the woman almost certainly saw them, James flushes slightly with embarassment and retreats into aloof reserve, trying to ignore her while he gets his head together. _'This is all Wes's fault. Stupid bloody telepaths! Who does he think he is, just walking into people's minds like that?! Like I haven't had enough people trying to make me think what they want me to think! And I bet I'm not wrong, either. This school is too good to be true, and I'm not going to get hurt on account of believing otherwise.'_


----------



## Keia (Jan 26, 2005)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, Unhurt*



			
				Wes said:
			
		

> “We have a few more matters to discuss, and after a brief break we will be taking a tour of the campus.  Perhaps he will see fit to join us then."




"Yayy,"  Marcus sarcastically added quietly.



			
				Wes said:
			
		

> “Now, is there anyone here who does not speak English as their primary language?”




Marcus paused for a second, wondering if he should should say yes or no to the question . . . sounded like a trick question to him - so he just replied, "English."


----------



## Calinon (Jan 26, 2005)

"I am from Japan," Hoshiko replies after a moment.  "My english is very good," she adds, forcing herself to finally release the hold on her desk, folding her hands into her lap.


----------



## Amulet (Jan 27, 2005)

Rinea says, “English is not my primary method of communication, but it seems to be easy enough to pick up, although many phrases seem to have more meanings than are readily apparent.”

To John, Rinea says quietly, “It is unwise to dismiss the value of a person in an instant, simply because you do not agree with their opinions or actions.  Perhaps a bit of family is what James needs.”


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Rumble (Jonn Birkey)*

Jonn shook his head as James stormed out of the room.  He looked over at Marcus and rolled his eyes.  

At the question concerning English as a primary language, Jonn looked around at the others.  A puzzled look on his face.  "I'm pretty good on English, too."  

_A tour of the campus?  That's something I could have used, yesterday!_


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 1, 2005)

James said:
			
		

> James looks for a moment, but can't hold her gaze, and he looks down and away, feeling ashamed. "...Sorry."




The girl did not reply at first to James’ mumbled apology.  She lowered her eyes and stared down at her hands, before asking, “Is your hand okay?”


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 2, 2005)

Wes smiled and nodded in approval as each person confirmed that they could speak English.  “Good.  Classes will be taught primarily in English.  However, as I am sure many of you have noticed, there is quite a bit of diversity among the students and staff here at the school.  To help assist in communication, Doctor Richards has designed a small translator, built into a ring.  Effectively, it will sound to you as if the words are being spoken in your primary language.”

As Wes spoke, Siren got up from her chair and began distributing the rings.  They were made of a silver-colored metal, set with a green stone of some kind.  Each ring was in a box labeled with the student’s name.

“It is important that you do not lose these rings.  Each contains your name and student number.  It will allow you to have access to the higher security areas, such as the training rooms and the labs.  Because of the nature of the activities that will take place in those areas, security is quite tight there.” Wes added.


----------



## Synchronicity (Feb 2, 2005)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> The girl did not reply at first to James’ mumbled apology.  She lowered her eyes and stared down at her hands, before asking, “Is your hand okay?”




James flushed again at the reminder of his little tantrum. He raised his hand and turned it around in front of his eyes, looking at it and frowning. "It's fine. I heal fast." As he spoke, James felt his words strike off a brief memory.._'Let's see how fast you heal, hmm? Shall we start with burns?'_ The flash of memory startled him for a moment, and he gave a small shiver. Lowering his hand, James looked at the girl. His stare was intense, but oddly unfocused - like he wasn't examining her as intently as he seemed to be, but didn't know any other way to look at people. 

He began to open his mouth a few times and then closed it again, appearing to be the veritable personification of awkwardness. Abruptly, he spoke. "Who are you?" _'Nice. Friendly like. You're just charming everyone today, huh?'_ The blunt question hung in the air, James looking even more awkward and somewhat out of his depth. "Uh..I mean, I'm James. You're...?" His scrambling attempt to rephrase the question in a less aggressive fashion merely showed just how unused to this sort of conversation James was. Giving up before he dug himself deeper, his mouth snapped shut, and he mutely stared at the girl - his slightly too intense gaze not much of an improvement. _'Wow, are you ever on a roll!'_ _'...Oh, shut up.'_


----------



## Keia (Feb 2, 2005)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, Unhurt*



			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> As Wes spoke, Siren got up from her chair and began distributing the rings.  They were made of a silver-colored metal, set with a green stone of some kind.  Each ring was in a box labeled with the student’s name.




Smiling at Siren as he received the ring, Marcus grinned and said, "This doesn't mean we're going steady now does it?" Regardless of her reply, Marcus looked over the ring before putting it on.



			
				Wes said:
			
		

> “It is important that you do not lose these rings.  Each contains your name and student number.  It will allow you to have access to the higher security areas, such as the training rooms and the labs.  Because of the nature of the activities that will take place in those areas, security is quite tight there.” Wes added.




"Cool, there are higher security areas somewhere," Marcus added happy that there would be some neat places to explore . . . and trying to get the idea James planted out of his head.


----------



## Amulet (Feb 2, 2005)

Rinea took the box eagerly, and opening the box, exclaimed, “Ooooh… Shiny Treasure.  Thank you.  How literal will the translations be?”


----------



## Calinon (Feb 2, 2005)

Hoshiko put the ring into her backpack with her school things, what little they had so far.

_I wonder if it will survive a transformation,_ she pondered briefly.  "What activities exactly?" Hoshiko asked aloud.


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 3, 2005)

The reality of her roommate Rinea's nature was finally starting to sink in for Cloud.  It made her just a bit nervous and intrigued.

Cloud took the ring from Siren and admired it briefly before trying to figure out which finger on which it best fit.

"A translating ring, huh?" she said.  "I guess that makes it something of the ultimate 'secret decoder' ring."

She looks at her fellow students and notes that Marcus has already put his on.  In Algonquian, she says to him: "So, can you understand what I'm saying right now, Marcus?  Or does this only translate English into your most comfortable language?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 6, 2005)

*James*

If the girl is bothered by James’ intense stare or his awkward questions, she does not show it.  “My name is Rose.  Hello James.”  She paused a moment, before gesturing for him to come closer.  “Would you like to sit with me?  This garden is quite soothing.  It might help you to calm yourself.”


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 6, 2005)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Smiling at Siren as he received the ring, Marcus grinned and said, "This doesn't mean we're going steady now does it?" Regardless of her reply, Marcus looked over the ring before putting it on.




“Of course not, darling,” Siren replied with a smirk.  “We’ve barely just met.”





			
				Rinea said:
			
		

> Rinea took the box eagerly, and opening the box, exclaimed, “Ooooh… Shiny Treasure. Thank you. How literal will the translations be?”




“I am told that the translations are fairly literal.  But, this is the first time we have had the opportunity to put the rings to use outside of the testing area,” Wes answered, glancing down at his own ring.  Like the others, it was made of a silver metal, but it had a red stone set into it.





			
				Hoshiko said:
			
		

> I wonder if it will survive a transformation, she pondered briefly. "What activities exactly?" Hoshiko asked aloud.




“Activities dealing with powers,” Siren answered.  “Training, mostly, but there’ll be some tests too.  To see what each of you are capable of.”





			
				Cloud said:
			
		

> "So, can you understand what I'm saying right now, Marcus? Or does this only translate English into your most comfortable language?"




To Marcus and most of the others, the message comes across clearly in English.  It was vaguely disconcerting, though, the way Cloud’s movements did not match her words, much like the way a foreign film dubbed into English looks.


----------



## Keia (Feb 6, 2005)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5*



			
				Cloud said:
			
		

> "So, can you understand what I'm saying right now, Marcus?  Or does this only translate English into your most comfortable language?"




"Seems to work just fine,"  Marcus replied.  "Course, I'm looking for subtitles 'cause  your lips are moving different than what I'm understanding . . . it's kinda obvious, too."

"New group, check . . . elite training school, check . . . super decoding ring, check . . . hot . . . err," Marcus paused, then just passed on even trying to finish.  "This is way too cool.  Next thing you're gonna tell us is we get paid for all this stuff . . . that would top it off!"


----------



## Calinon (Feb 6, 2005)

"And these activities?  They will be individual and private, yes?" she says, trying to keep the worry out of her voice.


----------



## Amulet (Feb 6, 2005)

Rinea puts on her ring.  “Well perhaps a test is in order?  From the introduction to Thalin Yellowtime’s famous poetic treatise on positive emotional fixation:”   She begins making noises in a voice that sounds like a cross between a whale sounding and a long clawed cat dancing on a chalkboard.  _"I, at end to protect itself in you, it emits with an extensive danger, my heart. With you, that does not subject itself to this negligence, I it is kiss. It is my heart, and being as that it is weak and, oh, is like that and crosses outside and is for it like this type, and so that hazard respects, it a love that is satisfied the treatment which has.”_  She switches back to English, asking “How did that come through?”

To Hoshiko, she whispers, “Do not be troubled.  We are to be your family.”


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Jonn took in the ring as he took it out of the box and placed it on his finger.  _Heh.  Just like the Green Lantern!  This is pretty cool!_

"Hey, I have a question.  Does this thing work if it's covered?  When I would go out as Rumble I would wear these big, sturdy gloves.  I just wondered if it would still work if it was under something like that?"


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2005)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, Unhurt*

Marcus raised his eyebrow (in classic Rock style) about a third of the way through Rinea's . . . ummm . . . whatever that was.



			
				Rinea said:
			
		

> She switches back to English, asking “How did that come through?”




"I think I'm starting to understand the phrase . . . 'Lost in Translation.'  Rinea . . . I have no idea what you just said means, can you tell us in English what it was?"  Marcus asked.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 8, 2005)

Hoshiko shivers as Rinea stops screeching.

"We are to be in the same classes," Hoshiko replies.  "I mean not to offend, but my parents and brother are my family; you are not.  They I know I can trust with things of a personal nature.  You and the others I have just met, and at least one of our group should be in a hospital where he cannot hurt himself, let alone us."

She wrings her hands in her lap.  "I am not prepared to risk things I consider very private becoming public knowledge.  And I have just met you."


----------



## Amulet (Feb 9, 2005)

Rinea replies to Marcus, “It is not simple to translate.  Let me ponder the best translation for a brief while.”

Rinea sits down next to Hoshiko, and assumes a nearly identical pose.  "Well, I can certainly understand that.  Perhaps after we get to know each other better, and have built up a degree of, what is the word?… trust!  Things seem to happen so quickly here, I am pleased to find someone wishing to take a more subdued pace."


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 11, 2005)

Cloud gives Hoshiko an understanding look.

"If you can trust anyone outside your family, though, it'll probably be us," she says.  "We are, after all, in the same boat as you.  Each of us has reasons to want to keep parts of our lives private.

"Trust is something that is difficult to earn.  More often, trust must simply be given...and remains until it is lost.

"Under the circumstances, I think the sooner we can bond as a group, the better off we'll all be.  I give each of you my simple promise to keep any of your secrets just that...secret.  In turn, I hope you will all do the same for me.  I put my trust in everyone here, and I hope I never have to face the one who violates that."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 14, 2005)

Rinea said:
			
		

> "I, at end to protect itself in you, it emits with an extensive danger, my heart. With you, that does not subject itself to this negligence, I it is kiss. It is my heart, and being as that it is weak and, oh, is like that and crosses outside and is for it like this type, and so that hazard respects, it a love that is satisfied the treatment which has.”




Rinea’s poetry is met with confused looks from both Wes and Siren.  At last, Wes speaks up, “Er… that was most… unique, Rinea.  I look forward to hearing the translation.”

Both mentors listen as Hoshiko voices her concerns and the conversation turns toward the issue of trust.

“I know that we are asking for a lot,” Siren said at last.  “Every measure is being taken to ensure that what is revealed here will never become public knowledge.  It’s to protect both our students and the faculty, most of whom have maintained their secret identities for decades.  It is hard to trust people you have barely met, but please try.”


----------



## Synchronicity (Feb 16, 2005)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *James*
> 
> If the girl is bothered by James’ intense stare or his awkward questions, she does not show it.  “My name is Rose.  Hello James.”  She paused a moment, before gesturing for him to come closer.  “Would you like to sit with me?  This garden is quite soothing.  It might help you to calm yourself.”




For a moment, James looks...well, taken aback. He frowns, and seems ready to deliver a curt refusal, but then stops and looks down at his feet. After a moment, he looks up again, seemingly slightly uncertain. "I...I used to like flowers. I'd..." On James's face, confusions mingles with uncertainty. "I'd...forgotten that." _'How much else have you forgotten, James?'_ Still appearing wary, James moves closer to Rose and sits down. He looks around the garden, his face a curious mixture of a frowning confusion and an odd remembered joy - very faint, as if coming from very far away.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 18, 2005)

"If it were just for me, I would have less concern.  However, if certain things become public my family would be poorly affected.  You ask me to have trust but there are people in this school who should be under the care of doctors, not in a school where secrecy is vital," Hoshiko says, trying to keep a normal tone and not sound upset.


----------



## Keia (Feb 18, 2005)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5*

"I think Cloud's raised some good points,"  Marcus tossed in, " . . . trust . . . secrets . . . bonding.  I think the bottom line is . . . risk.  Ya gotta be willing to accept some risk, ta achieve . . . anything, really."

"So . . . what's next?" Marcus asked.


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 21, 2005)

"Yeah," Cloud says.  "What's next on the agenda?  I'd like to see some more of this place...learn about the program."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 22, 2005)

Hoshiko said:
			
		

> "If it were just for me, I would have less concern. However, if certain things become public my family would be poorly affected. You ask me to have trust but there are people in this school who should be under the care of doctors, not in a school where secrecy is vital," Hoshiko says, trying to keep a normal tone and not sound upset.




“I do not wish to sound unsympathetic,” Wes said at last.  “You have some valid concerns.  However, if you do not want to trust us and the members of your group, then perhaps you would be better served finding a mentor outside the walls of this school.”

Wes’s words were met with a look of annoyance from Siren, though after giving him a long glare, turned to answer the question posed by Marcus and Cloud.  “If there are no more questions, I think it would be nice to take a tour of the school.  I heard that a number of students had some difficulty finding their way last evening, so I hope we can alleviate that before the semester officially starts.”


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 22, 2005)

James said:
			
		

> "I...I used to like flowers. I'd..." On James's face, confusions mingles with uncertainty. "I'd...forgotten that." 'How much else have you forgotten, James?'




Rose smiled as James moved to sit near her.  “I am glad you could join me, James.”  Around them, a soft breeze stirred, bringing with it the scent of worked earth and flowers.  Rose took a deep breath, before burying her hands in the dirt near the base of an azalia bush that appeared to be wilting.  “What do you think of this school so far?”


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*



> Wes’s words were met with a look of annoyance from Siren, though after giving him a long glare, turned to answer the question posed by Marcus and Cloud.  “If there are no more questions, I think it would be nice to take a tour of the school.  I heard that a number of students had some difficulty finding their way last evening, so I hope we can alleviate that before the semester officially starts.”



Jonn looked around quickly at the others and then down at the floor.  Slowly, he looked up in the general direction of Wes and Siren.  "Yeah, I wouldn't mind seeing some more of the grounds."  

"What do you think, Marcus?  Is this place worth it or is it gonna turn into more trouble than it's worth?"


----------



## Calinon (Feb 23, 2005)

Wes' response frustrated and further upset Hoshiko.  She stayed silent, but her mind did not.

_Why didn't this get explained during the initial interview!_  she thought to herself in exasperation.  _Scholarships for people with special talents sounded like if we let someone study us we'd get an education.  But now to expose myself to people I don't know?  I can count the people who I trust with my secret on one hand and they want me to just give up my privacy without any consideration!  Why did they bring us all the way here without telling us that part!_

She caught herself wringing her hands again in her lap and grinding her teeth together, but just couldn't bring her frustration level down enough to stop.


----------



## Keia (Feb 23, 2005)

Jonn said:
			
		

> "What do you think, Marcus?  Is this place worth it or is it gonna turn into more trouble than it's worth?"




"Probably more trouble . . . but hey, I got nothing better going right now," Marcus replied.  "Besides, it's definitely going to be a learning experience."

Marcus stood up from his seat and looked at the others.  "Guess it's time for a tour," he commented.


----------



## Amulet (Feb 23, 2005)

Rinea piped up, "I would welcome a chance to see more of the facilities.  As to the issue of trust, I can assure each of you that I will not share any private information given in confidence for as long as you wish the information to remain private... and probably longer.  By the way, how long does your species live?"


----------



## Synchronicity (Feb 26, 2005)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Rose smiled as James moved to sit near her.  “I am glad you could join me, James.”  Around them, a soft breeze stirred, bringing with it the scent of worked earth and flowers.  Rose took a deep breath, before burying her hands in the dirt near the base of an azalia bush that appeared to be wilting.  “What do you think of this school so far?”




At the reminder of exactly where he was, James's face clouded. For a few moments, he didn't say anything, narrowly staring at the azalia bush as if he expected a teacher to leap out of it. "I'm waiting for the punchline." James seemed about to elaborate when he glanced at Rose suddenly, a slight frown appearing on his face. "What is it that you do here, anyway? If you're a student, I don't remember you from breakfast..."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 28, 2005)

“Well then!  If there are no more questions, we will be on our way,” Siren said with a bright smile.  “I thought we would start the tour with the public areas, then move on to the high security areas.  That way, we can pick up James before we get to see any of the good stuff.”

With that said, she got to her feet and moved to open the door.  Out in the library, another group of six students were waiting.  Among them, Marcus and Jonn would recognize Bob, their strange companion from earlier in the day.  There was also a blonde guy with a crew cut who seemed familiar to Marcus.  Ms. Cross was also standing with the group, who gave Siren a withering look when she saw her colleague’s attire.    

As the two groups began the tour, Alexandra, a pretty redhead in designer clothes approached Rinea.  “Oh!  My!  God!  Your hair is, like, totally, awesome!  Who’s your stylist?”

The tour itself had rather dull beginning.  It started with a brief look around the libraries, before going up to the second floor.  There, they got a brief tour of the medical labs.  Though it was a small room, it seemed to be packed with a number of different pieces of medical technology.  Cloud noticed that a small, still figure, already occupied one of the beds in the infirmary.

As Ms. Cross droned on about some piece of medical equipment, Marcus is nearly knocked off of his feet when someone claps him on the shoulder from behind him.  “Yo, Marcus!  Long time, man!” the guy with the crew cut said with a grin.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 28, 2005)

James said:
			
		

> James seemed about to elaborate when he glanced at Rose suddenly, a slight frown appearing on his face. "What is it that you do here, anyway? If you're a student, I don't remember you from breakfast..."




James’ words are met with a moment of silence, as Rose closes her eyes in concentration.  As he watched, the azalia bush was surrounded by a soft green light.  The light faded a moment later, and the plant appeared to be healthier.  “I… do not need to eat,” Rose replied shyly.  She removed her hands from the earth, before gesturing toward the green flash on her bare forearms.  “The sun gives me all the nutrients I need.”


----------



## Synchronicity (Feb 28, 2005)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> James’ words are met with a moment of silence, as Rose closes her eyes in concentration.  As he watched, the azalia bush was surrounded by a soft green light.  The light faded a moment later, and the plant appeared to be healthier.  “I… do not need to eat,” Rose replied shyly.  She removed her hands from the earth, before gesturing toward the green flash on her bare forearms.  “The sun gives me all the nutrients I need.”




There isn't really much you can say about a statement like that. James settles for a vaguely understanding "Oh." Then he looks at the bush. "It must be nice having abilities that can heal things like that." James looks at Rose again, her presence still raising some questions. "You're not in one of these 'family group' things?"


----------



## Calinon (Mar 1, 2005)

Once in the Library, Hoshiko takes a moment to look around, finding the science section and seeing how well the library is stocked.  The look Ms. Cross gave the inappropriately dressed Siren soon had Hoshiko trying to stay nearer the stern woman, despite their confrontation of earlier.  

But when Alexandra appeared, Hoshiko couldn't help but cringe both inwardly and outwardly and was much relieved when her attention was drawn to Rinea.  She did her best to stay close to Ms. Cross as they went up to the second floor.  She stared around at all the medical gear.  She couldn't help but show her excitement at a well stocked medical lab, interrupting Ms. Cross with questions about this and that machine.

"How many instructors are involved in the medical program?" she asked as she looked over a scanner of some sort.  "Ooo, what does this one do?" she asks, not even waiting for an answer to her first question, oblivious to most anything else going on in the small room.


----------



## Amulet (Mar 2, 2005)

Rinea smiles at Alexandra, and replies, “Thadaka Pusepulsar did the styling, but it is a concept from Shinagra’s on Adriack Twelve.”  

In the infirmary, Rinea’s attention is drawn to the small figure in the infirmary bed.  She approaches to see who it is, but does not get close enough to disturb them.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 2, 2005)

The apparent quality of the medical facilities for such a small, private school surprised Cloud.  _I hope that's not a sign of the potential dangers inherent in super-powered training._

Cloud's equally surprised to see someone in one of the beds.  She tries to get a look at the figure without being too intrusive.  She tries to get Siren's private attention for a moment.

"Is that a student in the bed over there?" she asks Siren in a near whisper.


----------



## Keia (Mar 2, 2005)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5*



			
				Crew cut dude said:
			
		

> “Yo, Marcus!  Long time, man!” the guy with the crew cut said with a grin.




“Yeah, bud.  What’s up?”  Marcus asked.  “Hate ta say it, but I don’t recognize ya at the moment.  Any help?”



			
				Rinea said:
			
		

> Rinea smiles at Alexandra, and replies, “Thadaka Pusepulsar did the styling, but it is a concept from Shinagra’s on Adriack Twelve.”



Marcus listened to Rinea’s answer, then tapped his ring several times as if it were not working.  “Think it’s broke . . . ‘cause I’m thinking that did not sound like I thought it did,”  Marcus mentioned.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 4, 2005)

Rose set herself to the task of patting down the soil around the azalea.  “Part of a family group?  No, that is just for the students.”  Finally, she lifted her green eyes to regard James quietly.  “How about you?  What do you think of your family group?”


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 4, 2005)

Hoshiko said:
			
		

> "How many instructors are involved in the medical program?" she asked as she looked over a scanner of some sort. "Ooo, what does this one do?" she asks, not even waiting for an answer to her first question, oblivious to most anything else going on in the small room.




“Well, Miss Mai, there are approximately-“ Ms. Cross stopped abruptly when Hoshiko interrupted her with her second question.  She raised her eyebrow at the girl, before looking down at the device Hoshiko had asked about.  “Er… I am sure that Dr. Garcia will be happy to explain that to you.”

With that said, a Hispanic man in a white lab coat stepped forward.  “Ah yes!  That is one of our medical scanners.  Think of it as a portable MRI machine.  It uses magnetic waves to help[ us discover any injuries.”




			
				Rinea said:
			
		

> Rinea smiles at Alexandra, and replies, “Thadaka Pusepulsar did the styling, but it is a concept from Shinagra’s on Adriack Twelve.”




For a moment, Alexandra stared at Rinea, uncomprehending.  Then, she blinked, and gave her a bright smile.  “Oh, I get it!  You’re foreign too!  HOW DID YOU LEARN TO SPEAK ENGLISH SO WELL?”  The last statement was spoken slowly, a few octaves higher, and with each syllable very clearly pronounced.  It took Alexandra a moment to realize that Rinea had already walked away, and shrugged her shoulders.

Both Rinea and Cloud approached the hospital bed to get a closer look at the patient.  She was a small girl, who appeared to be no more than twelve years old.  She was slender and pale, her long black hair arranged neatly on the pillow around her head.  She looked to be sleeping; not even Alexandra’s loud comments had caused her to stir.

Cloud also noticed that there was another girl present, standing near the bed.  The girl looked identical to the one in the bed, right down to matching hospital gowns.  The only difference was that Cloud could see right through the girl who was standing up.

Siren saw Cloud trying to get her attention, and moved to speak with her.  She raised her eyebrows at Cloud’s question, and glanced at the girl in the bed.  “I don’t know.  I hadn’t heard of any students getting hurt.”




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> “Yeah, bud. What’s up?” Marcus asked. “Hate ta say it, but I don’t recognize ya at the moment. Any help?”




“Don’t ya remember man?  Jake Andrews, State University wrestling team!  You’re lookin’ great, man.  Good ta see you’re not glowing green!”  Jake grinned and clapped Marcus on the shoulder again.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 6, 2005)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Cloud also noticed that there was another girl present, standing near the bed.  The girl looked identical to the one in the bed, right down to matching hospital gowns.  The only difference was that Cloud could see right through the girl who was standing up.
> 
> Siren saw Cloud trying to get her attention, and moved to speak with her.  She raised her eyebrows at Cloud’s question, and glanced at the girl in the bed.  “I don’t know.  I hadn’t heard of any students getting hurt.”





Cloud only half listened to Siren's reply.  She felt an overwhelming compulsion to try to help this girl.  Something told her that she was not out of her body intentionally.  It was entirely possible that conventional medicine wouldn't be able to understand or even recognize the girl's condition.

"Excuse me," Cloud says quietly to Siren.  "I...I think I might be able to help..."

Cloud returns to the girl's bedside, looking the spirit in the eyes.  She tries to connect to the girl telepathically.  "Hi there.  Can you hear me?  My name is Cloud."


----------



## Keia (Mar 6, 2005)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5*



			
				Jake said:
			
		

> “Don’t ya remember man?  Jake Andrews, State University wrestling team!  You’re lookin’ great, man.  Good ta see you’re not glowing green!”  Jake grinned and clapped Marcus on the shoulder again.




"Heh, heh, yeah,"  Marcus replied, punching him with no strength on the shoulder.  "What 're you doing here, man?"

The corners of Marcus's eyes tightened ever so slightly, but the smile stayed on his face.  He knew that Jake was referring to the initiation . . . Marcus was trying to remember just how Jake was involved though.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 7, 2005)

"That's kind of an impressive piece of equipment to have at a school, isn't it?  And expensive!  How many patients had to visit the infirmary last and this year?" Hoshiko asks, still poking about the equipment with extreme interest.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 11, 2005)

Cloud said:
			
		

> Cloud returns to the girl's bedside, looking the spirit in the eyes. She tries to connect to the girl telepathically. "Hi there. Can you hear me? My name is Cloud."





The girl did not look up as Cloud approached the chair.  She looked up at Cloud with wide eyes, fearful as she tried to communicate telepathically.  When Cloud finished speaking, the girl burst into tears.  “Stay away!  Tell him to leave me alone…”  

It was then that a nurse approached Cloud.  “Hon, you’re not allowed over here.  Leave that poor girl alone.”  Without waiting for Cloud’s reply, she began to draw the curtain around the bed.




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> "Heh, heh, yeah," Marcus replied, punching him with no strength on the shoulder. "What 're you doing here, man?"




“Scholarship,” Jake replied simply, offering a wide grin.   “You too?”

Sorting through unpleasant memories, Marcus was soon able to come up with an answer.  Jake had been a sophomore, one of the ones who ‘encouraged’ the younger members of the team to participate in the hazing.  Most of the time, he seemed like a nice enough guy, but Marcus had noticed that he had a mean streak.  However, Marcus was unsure if Jake had participated in planning the hazing activities.




			
				Hoshiko said:
			
		

> "That's kind of an impressive piece of equipment to have at a school, isn't it? And expensive! How many patients had to visit the infirmary last and this year?" Hoshiko asks, still poking about the equipment with extreme interest.




Dr. Garcia paused, thinking.  “It is difficult to say exactly how many,” he replied at last.  “As far as the cost of equipment is concerned, we have a number of ways of obtaining inexpensive equipment.  For example,” he moved over to a nearby table and picked up a device, handing it to Hoshiko.  “This was the result of a join effort between Dr. Richards and myself.  It is a scanner that compares the known physiology of a number of alien races with that of a patient.  It helps us to discover injury in patients whose anatomy is alien to that of human anatomy.”


----------



## Amulet (Mar 12, 2005)

At the mention of aliens, Rinea’s attention is attracted.  “I find aliens to be fascinating.  Dr. Garcia, which alien species have you catalogued?  Other than humans, of course.”


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 12, 2005)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> The girl did not look up as Cloud approached the chair.  She looked up at Cloud with wide eyes, fearful as she tried to communicate telepathically.  When Cloud finished speaking, the girl burst into tears.  “Stay away!  Tell him to leave me alone…”





Cloud realizes that something quite traumatic must have happened to this girl.  She doesn't see any other spirit presence, but that doesn't mean that something or someone doesn't return to harass her.  "I'll see what I can do to help," Cloud says telepathically and then breaks contact.




			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> It was then that a nurse approached Cloud.  “Hon, you’re not allowed over here.  Leave that poor girl alone.”  Without waiting for Cloud’s reply, she began to draw the curtain around the bed.





"Sorry ma'am," Cloud says quietly.  "Did you know that this girl's spirit is separated from her body?"


----------



## Calinon (Mar 15, 2005)

Hoshiko gets a strange look on her face, then her eye twitches when Rinea pipes up about aliens.  "You mean meta-humans, right?" she asks haltingly of Dr. Garcia.  "Whose anatomies have changed?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Jonn Birkey  (Rumble)*

Jonn watched the conversation between Marcus and the other guy take place.  It seemed they knew each other but Marcus didn't seem overly happy to see him.   He made his way over to the two and greeted the new guy.

"Hey, how ya doing.  What's going on Marcus, buddy of yours?"


----------



## Keia (Mar 15, 2005)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, Unhurt*



			
				Jake said:
			
		

> “Scholarship,” Jake replied simply, offering a wide grin.   “You too?”



"Yeah, me too," Marcus replied. _'So, how to punch a hole in someone's chest and not have anyone notice . . . probably not a good idea in a med lab . . . '_



			
				Jonn said:
			
		

> "Hey, how ya doing. What's going on Marcus, buddy of yours?"



"Yeah, sort of from back home . . . we're teammates on the U. of Pitts Wrestling team, or were for a while.  Jake . . . Jonn . . . Jonn . . . Jake,"  Marcus said, trying to get back to happy and unconcerned rather than the other emotions running through him.


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 17, 2005)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Rose set herself to the task of patting down the soil around the azalea.  “Part of a family group?  No, that is just for the students.”  Finally, she lifted her green eyes to regard James quietly.  “How about you?  What do you think of your family group?”




James sighed at the question. He poked at the ground, not meeting Rose's eyes. "I don't have great luck with families." He smiled a self-mocking smirk as he spoke, before something else Rose'd said filtered into his mind. "Just for..so you're not a student. You're a teacher here?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 18, 2005)

Cloud said:
			
		

> "Sorry ma'am," Cloud says quietly. "Did you know that this girl's spirit is separated from her body?"




For a long moment, the nurse (whose name badge read Andrea Cline) stared at Cloud as if she had just gown a second head.  “Oh… I see.  Is that who you were talking to just now?”





			
				Rinea said:
			
		

> “I find aliens to be fascinating. Dr. Garcia, which alien species have you catalogued? Other than humans, of course.”




Dr. Garcia beamed at Rinea’s question.  “We have only recently begun to study extraterrestrial physiology, but we already have extensive information about the Shevites and the Trobbles.  We also have had the opportunity to study a dracolyte and a member of the Affinity.”



			
				Hoshiko said:
			
		

> "You mean meta-humans, right?" she asks haltingly of Dr. Garcia. "Whose anatomies have changed?"




Dr. Garcia pauses a moment, giving Hoshiko an odd look.  “No, I mean extraterrestrials.  Aliens.”




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> "Yeah, sort of from back home . . . we're teammates on the U. of Pitts Wrestling team, or were for a while. Jake . . . Jonn . . . Jonn . . . Jake,"




“Hey, man, good to meet ya,” Jake said, giving Jonn a firm handshake.  “Yeah, it was good times.  We gave Marcus here a hard time once in awhile, but he did okay.”


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 18, 2005)

James said:
			
		

> "Just for..so you're not a student. You're a teacher here?"




Rose smiled faintly at James’ question, and shook her head.  “No, I am just the gardner.  Not that many opportunities for green skinned people out there, y’know?”  She looked around then, examining the plants all around her with a critical eye.  “Still, it’s not so bad.  They let me do whatever I want with the gardens, and in return, I get a place to live.”


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 18, 2005)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> For a long moment, the nurse (whose name badge read Andrea Cline) stared at Cloud as if she had just gown a second head.  “Oh… I see.  Is that who you were talking to just now?”





"Yes, actually, it was," Cloud replies with simple sincerity.  "She's rather frightened of something...or someone.  I might be able to help, if you'd allow it."


ooc - Cloud was speaking to the girl telepathically.  Not sure if the nurse was able to actually pick up on this, just assumed that Cloud was trying to speak with her, or just an oversight.


----------



## Amulet (Mar 18, 2005)

Rinea returned Dr. Garcia’s enthusiasm at first.  “I am not familiar with the Shevites.  What system are they from?  The Trobbles, on the other hand, I know of.  They seem to be everywhere, that’s the trouble with Trobbles.  I have never met a Dracolyte, but I have heard tale of their intricate mating rituals, which are legendary.  You studied a member of the Affinity?!?  Here?  When?  I came here fleeing them.  They are evil!”

Rinea is obviously quite upset at the mention of the Affinity.  Borderline hysterical is probably a better description.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 19, 2005)

Hoshiko gets a clouded expression, looks once at each the doctor and Rinea, and walks out of the infirmary without speaking.  

_Metahumans, I can accept.  That aliens, and multiple species of them at that, could be on Earth without widespread media coverage?  No... just no!_

"And to throw such nonsense out into the open just to see how we would react," she mutters to herself, finding a window to stare out of with a frown.  "Leprechauns and psychopaths and no concern for privacy and teachers... without clothing!  I have never seen such chaos be described as a school," she said somewhat disgustedly, sorely wishing the tour would end so she could speak with her parents.


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*



> “Hey, man, good to meet ya,” Jake said, giving Jonn a firm handshake.  “Yeah, it was good times.  We gave Marcus here a hard time once in awhile, but he did okay.”



Jonn returned the handshake with a friendly smile.  "Good to meet you, man.  So what brings you to the academy?"

Jonn looked around to see who else had joined them.


----------



## Keia (Mar 23, 2005)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, Unhurt*



			
				Jake said:
			
		

> “Yeah, it was good times.  We gave Marcus here a hard time once in awhile, but he did okay.”




"Heh . . . hard times . . . yep, that's what I'd call them,"  Marcus said looked for a way to end this conversation before something happened.  He looked to Jake and said, "Look, man, I'll catch ya later.  Don't want to be holding up the tour with our reminiscing."

"So . . . this is the med lab . . . what's next?"  Marcus asked.


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 23, 2005)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Rose smiled faintly at James’ question, and shook her head.  “No, I am just the gardner.  Not that many opportunities for green skinned people out there, y’know?”  She looked around then, examining the plants all around her with a critical eye.  “Still, it’s not so bad.  They let me do whatever I want with the gardens, and in return, I get a place to live.”




James face hardens at Rose's words. "Yeah, well, that's because most people are bigoted, greedy scum." His contempt is obvious, but he banishes it with a grunt of frustration, kicking back so he lies back on the grass, hands behind his head, closing his eyes and frowning. "I got fired from one job in a store because I stopped a guy robbing the place. Apparently that part makes you a hero, but healing a bullet wound in seconds flat makes you a freak. Take a guess which one won out." James eyes snap open again and he sits up, obviously not relaxing. "I don't know if this place is any better. I don't know what they want all these metahumans for...and I don't know if I want to find out." James's eyes have narrowed again, and whatever peace he found in the garden seems to have fled. Then his shoulders slump, and his angry suspicion is gone again. He seems too tired to maintain it. For a moment, he looks sidelong at Rose, seeming almost wistful.  "It must be nice just having powers. Not having them...forced into you." _'Having powers that let you do something pleasant. That aren't only useful in combat situations. That let you create rather than destroy.'_


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 24, 2005)

Cloud said:
			
		

> "Yes, actually, it was," Cloud replies with simple sincerity. "She's rather frightened of something...or someone. I might be able to help, if you'd allow it."




Once again, the nurse regarded Cloud for a long moment, before shaking her head.  “Sorry, but I cannot let you do anything without the family’s permission.  I’ll talk with the doctor and get back to you.  What was your name?”  



			
				Rinea said:
			
		

> Rinea is obviously quite upset at the mention of the Affinity. Borderline hysterical is probably a better description.






			
				Hoshiko said:
			
		

> Hoshiko gets a clouded expression, looks once at each the doctor and Rinea, and walks out of the infirmary without speaking.




Dr. Garcia looked quite pleased at the fact that Rinea had heard of some of the races that he had mentioned.  However, that pleased look soon faded as Hoshiko left without a word, and turned into a frown when Rinea went into hysterics.  “Ah… now now, my dear,” he said, patting Rinea on the shoulder as he watched Hoshiko walk out.  “It crash landed in a field not far from here, about a week ago.  But it was dead when we found it.  I do not think you need to worry about them invading this planet.  Now, please calm down.  Please?”



			
				Hoshiko said:
			
		

> "And to throw such nonsense out into the open just to see how we would react," she mutters to herself, finding a window to stare out of with a frown.




As she stared out the window, she heard the sound of footsteps approaching from behind.  It was Wes, who regarded her with a raised eyebrow.  “What is the hurry?”



			
				Jonn said:
			
		

> Jonn returned the handshake with a friendly smile. "Good to meet you, man. So what brings you to the academy?"






			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> "Look, man, I'll catch ya later. Don't want to be holding up the tour with our reminiscing."




“Like I was telling Marcus, I got a really sweet scholarship,” Jake replied with a grin.  He looks a little surprised when Marcus excuses himself, but shrugs.  “All right, man.  Catch ya later!”

As Jonn was looking around, he saw that no one new had joined since the two groups had combined, but a number of people were leaving.  Hoshiko had stormed out, followed shortly by Wes.

*All*

As Dr. Garcia tried to calm Rinea down, Ms. Cross began working on gathering the group once more, to continue the tour.  “Try to keep up, everyone,” she said loudly, trying to make herself heard over the students.  We will be visiting the computer lab next, before going downstairs.”


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 24, 2005)

Rose shrugged as she listened to James.  “I do not think they have any ill will toward the people here.  I know many of the people who had been asked to come and teach.  They are genuinely interested in helping young people.”  She raises an eyebrow at his final statement.  “I… suppose….  Is that what made you so angry?”


----------



## Amulet (Mar 25, 2005)

Rinea calmed suddenly.  “Good point Dr. Garcia.  I don’t think that the Affinity will want anything on this planet, so they will probably just obliterate it from far orbit.  That should be quick and painless.”   Turing away as if the problem is solved, she asks “So what is next on the tour?”


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 25, 2005)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Rose shrugged as she listened to James.  “I do not think they have any ill will toward the people here.  I know many of the people who had been asked to come and teach.  They are genuinely interested in helping young people.”  She raises an eyebrow at his final statement.  “I… suppose….  Is that what made you so angry?”




"I stopped believing in people who were genuinely interested in helping when I was 8 years old. Everyone's got an agenda. Some just hide it better that others."

James smiles a bitter smile at Rose's question. He extends his hands and looks at them, clenching and unclenching them. The depth of self-loathing and bitter anger in his 'smile' - grimace would be a better word - is quite staggering. "I used to be a person. I used to have a life!" His hands clench convulsively as his voice rises on the last words. 

"Now...now I'm this. Every time I meet someone, I'm calculating the best way to kill them! I mean, look at you! I know that you manifest plant-like traits, meaning I can't be sure where a lethal organ strike might be, which is something I'd need to compensate for. What kind of thought is that?! Why do I think that?! I used to believe it was like there's another person in my head! Only now I'm forgetting things! I couldn't remember I liked flowers when I was young, and...the other day I couldn't remember what my parents looked like - just for a moment. I don't know what he did to me, and I don't know if it's over! I don't know if I'm me any more! I don't even feel properly human anymore! And all you people don't have a damn clue about what's out there! About the kinds of people that make up this world! You're all deluding yourself into thinking that good people exist, but they don't! I'm the proof of what people are really like, behind all the masks and civility! You ask is that what's making me so angry? Does it sound like I need other reasons?! You're all so blind, so ridiculously naive!" 

James is on his feet by the end of this tirade gesticulating and shouting, his eyes blazing with a anger that reaches the very core of his being. With a cry of  someone pushed beyond their limits, his fist lashes out at a nearby tree, needed a physical outlet for his emotions. _'No!'_ At the last moment, he shifts his other hand into the path of his fist. There's a crunch as he smashes bone with the force of his strike and he staggers back, shaking and pale. James grits his teeth as his hand begins the process of knitting itself together again, looking anywhere except at Rose. "I think I've outstayed my welcome. Maybe I'm not a garden person after all." With measured and careful stepss, concentrating on ignoring his smashed hand, James begins to leave the garden. _'Because you needed another person to think you were crazy. You haven't made your quota yet this week.'_ _'Maybe I am crazy.  I'm having an imaginery conversation with myself - again!'_ _'You're a fool. Always have been, always will be. But that's not what bothers you, is it? What bothers you is the fact you might not even be that - you might be a doll.'_ _'Shut up.'_ _'A shell. A hollow man. The thing that's left over after a real person's been obliterated. Are you sure you're still you, James?'_ _'Yes. Because I have Amelia. She knows I'm still me.'_ _'How very touching. And risky.'_ _'That's enough! Nothing's going to happen to her. Not while I'm here.'_


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 25, 2005)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Once again, the nurse regarded Cloud for a long moment, before shaking her head.  “Sorry, but I cannot let you do anything without the family’s permission.  I’ll talk with the doctor and get back to you.  What was your name?”




"Watching Cloud Rice," she says matter of factly.  "Please let me know as soon as possible what the family says.  I'd be happy to speak with them first if they have any reservations about my intentions."

Cloud gives one last lingering look at the girl in the bed...and at her spirit form standing beside it.  She then hurries back to the others and follows Ms. Cross to the computer lab.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 26, 2005)

Hoshiko sighs when Mr. Jordan approaches.

"There is no hurry," she says, turning around.  "I am not able to understand why there is talk of aliens, and why Miss Vale is not required to wear clothing and why that young man was so angry and how our privacy can be guaranteed amongst such, such... such chaos!"

With another sigh, she says, "I have come to get an education, so I can be a doctor.  I know how to use my powers, but I am not comfortable using my powers publicly; her clothing rivals Miss Vale's!  And you have seen the young men react to her!  I had thought you wished to study her... me... all of the metahumans you invited, but then there is talk of training and I do not know what we are training for.  Maybe an alien invasion," she says with a shake of her head.  "That would certainly fit in.

"This has all be very much to be confronted with."


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Jonn looked back and forth between Marcus and Jake.  There was definitely some tension between them.  While looking around, Jonn noticed the tour was moving.  "Well good meeting ya Jake.  Marcus, looks like we need to get moving.  C'mon before we get lost."  Jonn through in the last part with a small, guilty smile.


----------



## Keia (Apr 4, 2005)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, Unhurt*

Marcus turned his attention back to the tour, not wanting to take things any farther with Jake than he needed.  He looked around for someone to hang with on the tour, and waited for Jonn to catch up.



			
				Jonn said:
			
		

> "Well good meeting ya Jake.  Marcus, looks like we need to get moving.  C'mon before we get lost."



"Nah, we won't get lost . . . ,"  Marcus added reassuringly. " . . . but if we did it might be better than this tour.  Computer labs should be cool, though.  Wonder if we can play DOOM on them, or Halo?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 13, 2005)

*Hoshiko*



			
				Hoshiko said:
			
		

> "This has all be very much to be confronted with."




Wes nodded slightly as he listened to what Hoshiko had to say.  “Ms. Mai, I know that this is a lot to take in such a short period of time.  We did not invite you and the others here to be guinea pigs in mutant experiments.  We invited you here to teach you and the others how to develop your powers, and how to cope with them.  We are not training you for anything specific.”  He paused then, and glanced down the hallways as the others began to emerge from the medical lab.  “What will you do, then?”


*All*

The computer lab was located on the opposite side of the building.  It was a large room, where fifty computers had been set up within the room for student use.   After the brief look at the computer lab, they went down to the first floor.  There, they were shown the administration office, and the offices of the dean and the assistant deans.  They were also shown the recreation room, decorated with a number of comfortable-looking chairs and couches, a fire place, a television and a couple pool tables.

With the tour of the first and second floors complete, Ms. Cross now lead the group past the cafeteria, and down a flight of stairs.  At the bottom of the stairs was a small room with plain white walls, and a tile floor.  One wall was dominated by a white metal door, roughly seven feet tall and three feet wide, though there was no door knob.  Beside the recess, a small red light glowed on the wall.

“This is the entrance to our more advanced training facilities,” Ms. Cross explained as the group crowded into the room.  “Security beyond this point is quite strict, and you will be required to wear the rings that you were given at all times while in this area.  If you do not, the security system will not recognize you, and it will react to you in a manner that is most… unpleasant.” She smiled grimly at this, before holding her ring up to the red light.  It blinked once, before turning green, and the door slid open.



*James*

Rose sat very still throughout James’ tirade, with her head lowered and her hands resting on her knees.  She listens to him intently, not trying to speak until he said all he had wanted to say.  She seems patient through most of his speech, though when he moves to strike the tree, she looks up sharply, breathing a soft sigh when he avoids hitting it.  “I understand what it is like to be angry and frightened, James.  And no, you have not outstayed your welcome.  But if you insist upon leaving, I hope that you will come back to visit me.”

A young man dressed in a pair of black slacks and a green shirt met him at the entrance of the garden.  He regarded James with a measure of interest through a pair of grey eyes.  “Are you James?  Wes sent me to make sure you get caught up with the rest of the group.”


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 13, 2005)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> “This is the entrance to our more advanced training facilities,” Ms. Cross explained as the group crowded into the room.  “Security beyond this point is quite strict, and you will be required to wear the rings that you were given at all times while in this area.  If you do not, the security system will not recognize you, and it will react to you in a manner that is most… unpleasant.” She smiled grimly at this, before holding her ring up to the red light.  It blinked once, before turning green, and the door slid open.





After Ms. Cross' comments regarding security around the advanced training facilities, Cloud leans her head close to Hoshiko's.

"I think this is where I start to get a little nervous," she says in a low voice.  She gives Hoshiko  a quick smile and friendly pat on the back, then follows through the door.


----------



## Amulet (Apr 14, 2005)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> “Security beyond this point is quite strict, and you will be required to wear the rings that you were given at all times while in this area.  If you do not, the security system will not recognize you, and it will react to you in a manner that is most… unpleasant.” She smiled grimly at this, before holding her ring up to the red light.  It blinked once, before turning green, and the door slid open.




Rinea checks to be sure she has her ring, then says with a smile, "Unpleasant?  You mean like James?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Jonn followed along on the tour and tried to pay attention.  Most of it though, really didn't interest him much.  That changed when they got the large metal door with the red light on.  He listened to Ms. Cross explain about security and their rings.  He subconsciously reached over to make sure his was still on.

_I wonder what kind of training facilities they could have that require such tight security?_


----------



## Calinon (Apr 14, 2005)

> “What will you do, then?”



"I suppose I will cope for now and see the rest of the tour," she says.  "I wish to speak with my parents about things later.  My mother will not offer a rational opinion, but my father will reliably do so," she adds.



> “Security beyond this point is quite strict, and you will be required to wear the rings that you were given at all times while in this area. If you do not, the security system will not recognize you, and it will react to you in a manner that is most… unpleasant.” She smiled grimly at this, before holding her ring up to the red light. It blinked once, before turning green, and the door slid open.



Hoshiko quickly unshoulders her pack and rifles through it to find her ring.  She tries it on each finger, settling on her right index finger as the best fit, before zipping up her pack and picking it up.



			
				Cloud said:
			
		

> "I think this is where I start to get a little nervous," she says in a low voice. She gives Hoshiko a quick smile and friendly pat on the back, then follows through the door.



"This is the least intimidating part of today," Hoshiko replies quietly, shoulder her pack again before finally following Ms. Cross into the secure area.  "_This_ is what I expected to find."


----------



## Keia (Apr 15, 2005)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton)*

Marcus tried on his ring, and it fit fine on his right ring finger.  "Hey, will these rings stay with us when we use our powers?" Marcus called out.



			
				Rinea said:
			
		

> Rinea checks to be sure she has her ring, then says with a smile, "Unpleasant?  You mean like James?"



Marcus chuckled at the comment, wondering what his deal was . . . _'throwing knives at chairs, exploding in the first meeting.  Weird stuff, wonder what made him that way,'_ Marcus thought.


----------



## Synchronicity (Apr 18, 2005)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *James*
> 
> Rose sat very still throughout James’ tirade, with her head lowered and her hands resting on her knees.  She listens to him intently, not trying to speak until he said all he had wanted to say.  She seems patient through most of his speech, though when he moves to strike the tree, she looks up sharply, breathing a soft sigh when he avoids hitting it.  “I understand what it is like to be angry and frightened, James.  And no, you have not outstayed your welcome.  But if you insist upon leaving, I hope that you will come back to visit me.”




James slows and then stops as Rose speaks. For a moment he stands there, head bowed. Then he speaks, still without turning around. "I...I might." Then, he resumes walking away from Rose, out of the garden.



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> A young man dressed in a pair of black slacks and a green shirt met him at the entrance of the garden.  He regarded James with a measure of interest through a pair of grey eyes.  “Are you James?  Wes sent me to make sure you get caught up with the rest of the group.”




"Yeah, that's me." _'How very thoughtful of him. Damn telepaths.'_ "Where am I supposed to be going?" James follows the man or the man's directions, depending on how the other wants to play it. He says nothing, preoccupied with his own thoughts as he tries to achieve some semblance of calm after his antics in the garden.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 19, 2005)

Ms. Cross paused just outside the door, and looked back as Marcus called out his question.  “Yes, the ring should stay with you if your powers cause you to transform in some way.”  With that said, she stepped through the doorway, and gestured for the group to follow her.

The hallway beyond was something out of a science fiction movie.  It was brightly lit by a row of lights that lead along the ceiling, which illuminated the white metal that made up the floor and walls.  Occasionally, red, green, and yellow lights would blink on the walls, but the purpose of the lights was anyone’s guess.  Rolling lazily upon the ground were black metal objects, which resembled oversized hockey pucks.  Metal doors, much like the one they had just passed through, were interspersed along the corridor.  Each of the doors had black lettering upon them: Weight Room, Lab 1, Lab 2, Lab 3, Training Room 1, Training 2, Training Room 3.  There was also a door at the far end of the hallway, with the number one emblazoned upon it with red paint.

“The school was originally build over a complex system of caves, which allows us to have multiple floors that extend underground.  This level houses the labs for the scientists that are employed here, as well as the most basic training areas.  Students will be restricted to this first floor until a complete assessment has been done on their powers.  Once it is completed this level will also house the expanded medical lab.” Ms. Cross droned on.



*James*

“Follow me,” the dark haired boy replied coolly.  With that, he turned and made his way into the school, not even looking back to make sure that James was following him.  They made their way through the hallways, and down a flight of stairs into the basement.  They arrived in a small, white-walled room, and through an open doorway, James could see the rest of the group.  “There you go,” the boy said.


----------



## Synchronicity (Apr 19, 2005)

*James Dunbar, HP 5/5*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *James*
> 
> “Follow me,” the dark haired boy replied coolly.  With that, he turned and made his way into the school, not even looking back to make sure that James was following him.  They made their way through the hallways, and down a flight of stairs into the basement.  They arrived in a small, white-walled room, and through an open doorway, James could see the rest of the group.  “There you go,” the boy said.




James gave the boy a short nod, then ghosted silently into the room, coming to stand by the rest of the group. He looked around the corridor with a certain amount of interest - though on James, it looked like his usual suspicious glare. He especially scrutinised the small black objects on the floor, trying to assertain their purpose. _'Hah! As expected, this place has secrets. So much for their lack of agenda. I wonder what those devices do?. Part of the security system, maybe? It's the logical conclusion. I wonder what their capabilities are?'_ To the probable relief of the others, James did not fly off the handle or begin throwing cutlery around - indeed, he seemed more preoccupied than he had earlier, though he didn't appear any happier or more friendly. _'Complete assessment of our powers? They *aren't* getting me in a lab. I've spent more than enough time in one of those.'_


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 19, 2005)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Ms. Cross paused just outside the door, and looked back as Marcus called out his question.  “Yes, the ring should stay with you if your powers cause you to transform in some way.”  With that said, she stepped through the doorway, and gestured for the group to follow her.





_Hmmmm...I wonder how that works when I dreamwalk?  Could their defenses here actually impede me in that form?  I'll have to ask later on._

Cloud continues to follow the tour in quiet interest.


----------



## Keia (Apr 21, 2005)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5, Unhurt*

Marcus followed and listened to the tour, but wasn't really paying much attention.  His thoughts drifted back to his origins . . . and what he had lost.  

Looking at all of the doors without interest, until the last.  "Hey,"  Marcus called out, "What's behind door number 1?"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 26, 2005)

Hoshiko simply follows along, making notes on her notepad of what goes where, nudging at a 'puck' with her toe to see what its made of.


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Jonn yawned briefly and quickly covered it up.  He was interested in what was here, the training facilities sounded cool.  He just thought he was up a bit too late exploring and it was starting to catch up to him.  He moved ahead and did everything he could to focus on the tour.  _Really don't need to get lost, again!_


----------



## Amulet (Apr 26, 2005)

Rinea followed the tour and was attentive, but it was obvious to anyone watching her that she was more interested in her fellow student’s reaction to the things they saw than in the things themselves.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 28, 2005)

The ‘puck’ appears to be made of some sort of black metal.  When Hoshiko nudges it with her foot, it moves backward a few inches, beeping loudly three times.  A slot opened up on top of the ‘puck’, and a plastic tube arose from within.  A red light glowed at the end of the tube, and it passed over Hoshiko twice, scanning her from head to toe.  Once the scan was complete, the tube returned to its place, and the robot began to inch away from Hoshiko.



			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Looking at all of the doors without interest, until the last. "Hey," Marcus called out, "What's behind door number 1?"




Ms. Cross did not even crack a smile at Marcus’ words; she gave him an icy look, before replying.  “That, Mr. Stevens, is the elevator.”  Next to Marcus, Siren rolled her eyes at her colleague’s cold behavior.

With that, Ms. Cross finished the tour with an explanation of what was on the lower levels.  Sub-level two was the primary training facility, which would become available for student use when an assessment of their powers had been completed.  That was also the level that the ‘hanger’ could be accessed from, though she did not elaborate as to what could be found there.  Sub-level three was only be accessible to students by special permission, as many areas within that level were unfinished.  The power generators were housed on that level, as well as the security center.

“Well now, I believe that is everything,” Ms. Cross added, when she finally finished her explanation.  “That concludes the tour.  I understand that this is a lot to absorb in one day, so you are all dismissed to spend some time getting acclimated to your new surroundings.  However, before you leave, do not forget to see your mentors about scheduling the time of your powers assessment.  And once again, welcome to Greenwood Academy.”


----------



## Calinon (Apr 29, 2005)

"A little robot," Hoshiko says, but manages to resist picking it up to look it over.  She pays attention diligently to the rest of the tour, and once it is over, she asks Mr. Jordan, "When do we need to go through this assessment?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Jonn Birkey (Rumble)*

Jonn nudged Marcus and whispered to him.  "We have mentors?  I must have dozed off during that part.  Do we know who they are?"  He looked around at the others trying to see if maybe one of them missed this, too.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 29, 2005)

"Yeah, I think I missed the bit about the mentors too," Cloud says.  "But I'm ready to get started whenever possible.  No sense lollygaggin' around."


----------



## Amulet (Apr 29, 2005)

“Oooh!  Mentors!?!”   Rinea says with excitement.  “I have never had one before.  What do you feed them?"


----------



## Keia (Apr 30, 2005)

*Marcus Stevens (Proton) HPs: 5/5*



			
				Jonn said:
			
		

> Jonn nudged Marcus and whispered to him.  "We have mentors?  I must have dozed off during that part.  Do we know who they are?"/QUOTE]
> Marcus shrugged, quietly adding, "Donno,* but I'm betting I get the stick in the mud."  Marcus wandered through the tour, trying very hard to remember the floors, what was on them, and what permission was required for each one.
> 
> "Are the mentors posted anywhere?  Are they our group leaders?" Marcus asked.
> ...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 12, 2005)

Okay, everyone, the new IC threat is up!  It can be found here.


----------

